# A grow journal, nuff said.



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, here goes, I've been toying with idea of doing a journal for a while now and i've decided to take the plunge. 
my set up is a 100x100x180 budbox tent with a 600w hps, 125mm ruck extractor and a small carbon filter and a little desk fan. my last grow is drying in there atm.
I also have a small veg tent which is a dr40 with 2 18w cfls.
I'll be using bio bizz nutes.
And now for the really important part, the plants which are gonna be 6 of my best jack herer clones, i've got 9 to choose from. they are clones from my previous grow which was from seed. 
I'm not claiming this to be anything special its just my attempt to grow my own, so I don't have to buy weed from the scumbags that only care about money and not about what they are selling you.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm gonna be bending the plants over so that it encourages the lower branches to grow as big or bigger than the main stem, I tape one of the top fan leaves to the side of the pot so the main growing tip is lower than the bottom of the plant. I think its called low stress (LST). they are pretty flexible and I did the same on my last grow and it seemed to work ok. 
any comments/tips or advice is more than welcome. Oscar..


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes Oscar...haha first one here!
Ok,ive pulled up a chair and im subbed for this 1


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 12, 2009)

hey oscar,how does your vegging go with the 2 cfls?...i got 2x20w cfl for vegging which put out 100w each


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2009)

cheers mate. i hope i can do these plants justice. i'll do updates when i can, probably a couple of times a week, glad to have you herer, sorry i mean here..


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2009)

the cfls seem to be ok, but i don't think they'll have enough power when the plants get a bit bigger. they're going under my hps as soon as the other is dry. what do you think of my selotape method?


----------



## lstme (Apr 12, 2009)

hey. i like your setup. i've got a similar one. well did...i've since pulled it down as i wasn't comfortable with the noise and the high temps i was getting with the 600wHPS.

i know i couldn't use a 600w hps in summer with the room i have it in.

how do you go with managing temps in your box?

are your fans noisy? can you tell me more about your air cirulation?

if you don't mind me asking, are you growing in an apartment of a house ?

sorry for all the questions but your setup is similar to mine and i've resorted to just keeping my plants vegging under CFLs in my closet until i find a better place to grow.


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 12, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> cheers mate. i hope i can do these plants justice. i'll do updates when i can, probably a couple of times a week, glad to have you herer, sorry i mean here..


Haw Haw...you made a funny 
im hoping to veg mine to 10inches...you reckon they are good enough for that?...i've not read up much on lst'ing tbh so i dunno really how it works....if you did it last time though it must be good


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2009)

i vent the heat directly out side and i dont have too much heat build up. as for during the summer months i'll have to let you know..


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2009)

tbh i don't know either coz i've only had them for a couple of weeks. but so far so good but the leaves on the ww at the back are thinner than they were with the hps.


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 12, 2009)

Oscar, what's up man. Had to get 'scribed up here. I'm very interested with your grow style. It's almost the exact opposite of me and Krimez. We remove the bottom branches to encourage the tops to get massive while you try to get light to bottoms in order to strengthen them up into mini tops. I wish I had the space to do a proper experiment on which style yields more but I bet it depends a lot on strain anyway. I'm sure the 600 watt doesn't hurt LOL.


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 12, 2009)

haha follow the light....600w is what i dream of 
I'd try to to the experiment myself mared but i havent got the space either...It would be a pain in the arse to get them all at the same height also.This is why i'm doing the bagseeds now with uncle bens method,i wanna keep em all low(2-2 1/2ft) for maximum light penetration,with them being so small i s'pose it's useless promoting main cola growth and that is why i wanna promote the first 2 nodes into main colas,actually depending on how many females i get i might let 1 grow natural and prune it back for main cola growth but keep it at the same height so i can compare the 4 colas to 1 main cola...i know its not an exact science BUT it would give you a general idea of a 4-5ft plant and what would yeild most.....I think


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks for stopping by mared. i'd like to try to do both styles but like you i don't have the room either. i didn't really do the bending thing with my ww (the stems were too thick) last time but i did top them so all the lower branches could catch up and that got me roughly 5oz a plant, possibly begginners luck. 
i don't know what the jh's have yeilded yet, i'm only doing jh this time coz i don't think i could ever get bored of that=) not that i'm bored of ww..


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2009)

I think i'm gonna repot 'em this week into their final pots, 12L buckets with loads of holes in the bottom and a few big handfuls of clay pebbles and shove 'em under my 600w hps. I'll stretch a couple of layers of netting across the tent to hold up the branches coz these plants have quite flimsy branches. 
I know they don't look that good atm but last time they grew really fast so in two weeks or so there should be quite a difference.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2009)

btw. i'm growing in soil, plagron batmix..


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice one Oscar, Im here for moral suport lol.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 13, 2009)

cheers westy. is your first name Fred? ..lol

A couple of new pics from this morning. not much new. The last one is a comparison of my dodgy taping method and letting one go naturally. I've just realised i'm accidently doing that experiment, doh.. If i've got the room i'll let it go all the way.


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2009)

having the room is the first battle, I'd love another square foot or two lol. Lol ur the first person to ask me if Im the norotious serial murderer fromGloucester
I had his pic as my avatar wen i first joined but no one seemed to notice lol.
Full name is *Frederick Walter Stephen West.*


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 13, 2009)

what can i say Westy, I know my perverts..lol 
I'd love a bit more room too but my Mrs wouldn't allow it, I've used all my brownie points to get what you see here.


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 13, 2009)

Haha...You know your perverts 
Man,i would love another proper grow chamber for vegging but my missus wouldn't have it either,She's a toker like me but she's been getting paranoid lately.I think its because of the size of the plants and that its getting near the end,I've told her theres no reason for the police to be sniffing round as we lead a quiet life and keep ourselves to ourselves.
Journals looking good oscar,how much height have you got?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks Krimez, my tent is 1.8m but i have to have light least 18 inches away so it doesn't burn the plants, so to answer your question, i cant let them get above 4 feet from the floor. i got some growth stunting stuff for last time but didn't need it and hopefully won't this time.
I've just given the big tent a good spring clean ready for its new occupants, they'll be moving in some time next week.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 16, 2009)

I've had a nightmare=( I've got relatives staying and last night i had to stall them for an hour while i got rid of everything and i mean EVERYTHING!! i had to dump the lot plants, tent, lights and fans. I couldn't even get the plants to a mate. I am FUCKING GUTTED. I'll keep jealously checking in on your grows, oh did i mention that i'm FUCKING GUTTED, FUCKING GUTTED!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2009)

Thats terrible news, couldnt u just store everything?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2009)

I've still got all my equipment but I broke the bulb (no big deal). The inlaws are fucking off in a couple of days. I'm going on holiday at the end of june, so has anyone got any ideas about a strain that will go from seed to weed in 9 1/2 weeks? Probably impossible but any help would be helpful. I've got some fem Super Silver Haze seeds but they take at least 10 weeks to flower and at least 3 weeks veg (no chance).
Did I mention that I'm FUCKING GUTTED!!!


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 17, 2009)

Oscar, that's a tragedy man. At least you still have the equipment. You should look into Endless Sky from Dr Greenthumb if you want something done quick. 42-45 day flower time. http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2009)

I was gonna say a lowryder of some sort, they finish from seed to chop in 9 weeks. I canny seem to get that link to work mared il copy paste it lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheers guys, I was looking at Sensi Seeds Hash plant in their catalogue it says 40-45 days flowering. but you can't get them fem so if i get those i'll get 20 and hope i get enough ladies. £240 for 20 seeds, so maybe not.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 18, 2009)

I have some (hopefully) good news, I've been sniffing around and "some bloke" has got some jack herer clones i can buy. He could be full of shit but we'll see. I might be back sooner than i thought. If i do get them sorted i'll only have time to veg for a week max. i'll try and get too many and cram the bastards in sea of green stylee.. Heres hoping.. If not i can get those sensi seeds hash plant beans within 3 or 4 days but i doubt i'll have the time to do those properly, if i don't get those clones i'll probably have to forget about growing until after my holiday. I know i've said it before but i'm FUCKING GUTTED!! Bastard inlaws and their suprise visit!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2009)

either way ur gonna have to waittill ya back from ur hols b4 u can smoke any of it lol. How long is ya holiday for, I gotta watch my mates house for a week soon , hes got a room full lol bout 40 plants and 2 cats.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm going for a week. Fuck me 40 plants thats a lot of work!! But the cats should pretty much take care of themselves.. What do you think about sensi's hash plant? Does anyone have any experience of it?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 19, 2009)

I spoke to "that bloke" again last night and he's gonna ring me at some point today to get things sorted. I really hope he's on the level but i kinda think if he was he woulda met me yesterday. He talked the talk but we'll see if he walks the walk. I asked him if could sell me some of the finished product and he couldn't (alarm bells).


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2009)

Ive liked the look of the sensi hash plant but as of yet not tried it. Yeah im not looking forward to all the extra watering ill have to be doing for sure jus hope he dunt ask me to look after his dog too that would be a pain.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 19, 2009)

At least you can have a bit of a laugh with a dog, cats are a pain in the arse.. I'm not gonna set all my equipment back up until i've got either those clones or seeds and the inlaws have fucked off! If I have to get seeds i'll be trying the 12/12 from seed thing..


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 19, 2009)

"That bloke" does walk the walk but we'll have to see if he's full of shit regarding the strain, he says its jack herer. I'll know for sure in a month or so. 
They smell pretty nice and look similar, I really really hope he's telling the truth..


oh yeah, Krimez C'MON EVERTON!!


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 19, 2009)

Haha,have you seen the team united have put out.Shit you know some bloke that sells clones?..lucky bastitch


----------



## easygrinder (Apr 19, 2009)

warkrimez said:


> Haha,have you seen the team united have put out.Shit you know some bloke that sells clones?..lucky bastitch


yeah clones are good money, average strains go for 5er each decent ones for 10er, used to sell a bunch to a load of commercial growers, but i backed out of that whole scene


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 19, 2009)

I paid £7.50 for them, I wanted ten but he only had seven, but he said to give him a bell tomorrow for the other 3. I wanna veg 9 for a week max and keep the 10th for a mother. that should give me 2 days short of 10 weeks flower. i wanna cram 'em in coz they are gonna be quite small. i'm well chuffed i managed to some sorted. They are really well rooted too=) well chuffed..
and utd lost what a day! lol


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 19, 2009)

How the fuck do you find out who sells clones?....good job on getting another op underway


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 19, 2009)

I just got talking to this guy at the hydro shop when i went to get a new bulb. he's a bit of a doughnut coz i went to his house and he showed me his op, I coulda been anybody. i parked a couple of streets away and walked there to try and keep my car out of the way in case he's being watched, coz he's not too careful.

Are you gutted about utd Krimez?


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 19, 2009)

lol,that is just dumb on his behalf to show you his op


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 19, 2009)

I think he was trying to show off, which i can understand, but common sense should prevail.


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 19, 2009)

warkrimez said:


> lol,that is just dumb on his behalf to show you his op


 
LOL, yea stay the hell away from that guy. He is getting busted any day now. He works at the hydro store and he's growing and he's showing it to random customers 
I don't know about you guys but here in the States the tensions around the hydro store run pretty deep. No one wants to say shit to anybody for fear of undercover narco BS. We all grow tomatoes. For something like that to happen here would be extremely sketchy.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 20, 2009)

That guy doesn't actually work at the hydro shop, he was a customer, I thought he was full of shit coz he was openly bragging to me about his op but he came up with the goods and his op was pretty spot on, he only showed me his veg room (thats ok then lol..) and the mothers DID look like my jh's during veg.
The guys who work in the shop would throw you're arse out of there if you dared to even mention a "tomato"


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 20, 2009)

My new gang. I got the other 3 off "that bloke" but i walked to meet him and made treble sure no fucker was following me. I'm fucking knackered i ain't walked that far for ages!! I can veg them for a week and flower 'em for 9 1/2 should be enough, I hope..


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2009)

As long as he dont know ur name or where u live u should be fine lol. Looks like they got some good roots starting.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 21, 2009)

He knows my number (unregistered p.a.y.g.) and i gave a moody first name. They are pretty healthy Westy, I just hope they are the real deal they are supposed to be jack herer.
I've potted them into some little pots now.
Does anyone know if the cfls(2 18w) are better than a 600w HPS for vegging, common sense tells me to go with the HPS for sheer power but i've read the spectrum of cfls is better for veg (time is an issue).
Some pics. Nutes are root stim, bio biz grow and some foliar feed which i used last time and the plants erupted! Oh yeah and the plants lol..


----------



## easygrinder (Apr 21, 2009)

if you go with the cfl's your going to have to keep the distance right and make more alterations to keep it in the right spot, they are a little weak in power to be vegging with compared to others i see but you can get nice tight nodes with cfl's when you veg but you do get slower growth than under a hid, 

if your hps is an enhanced spectrum bulb then veg with that, its not that far away from an enhanced mh bulb


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2009)

i would go with the hps man more lumins means more growth, if ur worried bout them not getting enough blue spectrum stik the cfls in as well.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 21, 2009)

Cheers guys, the bulb i got the other day is a dual spectrum HPS. Good idea Westy i will put the cfls in there too.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 23, 2009)

A few new pics. 
Do you guys think I'd be better off using one of the weeks I have for vegging or using it for flowering? I say this coz i think they may be a bit small to start flowering. I'll start 12/12 in 2 days if you guys think they are big enough.
I could've got away with 9 weeks with my jh's but as you know these ain't my jh's.
I really hope they are jh coz i'd hate spending all this time and effort to end up with something crappy.
Sorry about the quality of the pics, I took 'em with my phone, I should get a decent camera.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been really struggling temps since i got a new bulb (??) so i had no option but to try one of those cooltube thingys. It cost me £45 and hasn't made that much difference but its made some difference. 
The shade you get with it is crap so i had to butcher my old one and bolt it on the cooltube.


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 26, 2009)

I have to believe that it made a pretty big difference in the temperature directly under the light. Maybe the ambient temperature in the room only went down a couple degrees but I have found that the extra layer of glass between the bulb and the plants really helps out. Looks good man. Nice job.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 26, 2009)

Cheers Mared, do you think those clones are too small to flower?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, I missed them. so i went back and retrieved 'em from their out side home and brought them back inside.
I can give them 8 1/2 weeks, I've put them on 12-12 now.
They didn't seem to mind there brief outside stay in fact they enjoyed it (I hope).


----------



## oscaroscar (May 1, 2009)

In the buckets I've layered the clay pebbles and soil to let the roots get some oxygen. Is that a good idea?


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2009)

well the roots need O2 so i cant see it being a bad thing Osca, u might have to water more tho.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 1, 2009)

I don't mind the watering. I just need 'em to grow quick and thought I'd give it a go. 
I'm also thinking about getting some sort of CO2 set up. Does anyone know anything about how you do it and if its worth doing on such a small setup?


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2009)

Its prolly notworth it with a small grow, its grows of 20+plants in the same room that benifit from co2 being added to the air in the grow space. imo.


----------



## welsh wizz (May 1, 2009)

If your growing an oak tree then co2 would help also if your running hi temps 88f plus otherwise its not worth the hassel, theres loads of it in the air anyway.
I tryed a home made yeast & sugar mixture, it made a small amount of growth improvement but not enough for me to bother with again.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 1, 2009)

Cheers guys, I don't think I'll bother with it then. 
I've just done my dodgy taping thing again so the plants are almost horizontal now, one of them looks like it'll have 8+ decent tops on it, They've been flowering 2 days now. And the adventure begins again!! I'll put some pics up in a few days I'm busy as hell atm..


----------



## oscaroscar (May 2, 2009)

A few new pics.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 4, 2009)

A couple of new pics from today. I've been using some foliar feed and it seems to be doing the trick. I woke 'em up to take these pics so they look a bit droopy. I know I shouldn't do that but I've been away for the weekend and i was curious to see what they've been up to.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)

they coming on aint they, try not to interupt the dark cycle, not so bad in veg but in 12/12 it can fuck up ur crop if u do it too much. You know yaself what women are like if they dont get the right amount of slep lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 5, 2009)

Yeah I know, but at least you can bury them under the patio Fred...lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 5, 2009)

I've got what looks like algae growing on top of the soil spreading from the rockwool cubes. Any ideas about causes or cures?


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)




----------



## oscaroscar (May 5, 2009)

Lol lol lol !!!


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)

oops maybe i should of put a black line in front of my eyes, now every one knows what i look like lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 5, 2009)

Readers wives stylee!!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 6, 2009)

A quick update. 
7 days flowering today. Any comments? A few white hairs are starting to show on some of them but not all, these fuckers better be all female!! I won't be at all pleased if any of them are male, in fact I'll be fucking furious...
The plant in pic 3 is gonna have at least 8 decent tops on it=)


----------



## warkrimez (May 6, 2009)

Damn things have moved on since i last checked in...lookin good oscar


----------



## oscaroscar (May 6, 2009)

Cheers Krimez, sorry to read about you getting the dreaded budrot


----------



## tahoe58 (May 6, 2009)

looking fine. so far so goofd. keep up the good work! and thanks for all the updates~


----------



## delusion (May 6, 2009)

i have a similar tent but havent decided on the light yet. Im not sure what the conversion from cm to feet is but mine is 4x4x6.5 do you think 600 is enough or should i go with a 1000w? 

Everything looks great, and i loved you seed selection its exactly what im looking for my grow as well!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 7, 2009)

delusion said:


> i have a similar tent but havent decided on the light yet. Im not sure what the conversion from cm to feet is but mine is 4x4x6.5 do you think 600 is enough or should i go with a 1000w?
> 
> Everything looks great, and i loved you seed selection its exactly what im looking for my grow as well!


 I'd go for the 600w coz you'd really have heat problems with the 1000w, I struggled with heat until i got a cooltube. the jh is fantastic i thought i'd get the best seeds i could so if i messed it up i'd still end up with something average.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 7, 2009)

An update from today, Its probably boring for you guys but they seem to be growing a noticeable ammount everyday (to me at least). I'm still hoping these are the real deal, they smell similar but the leaves have a more indica look about them, on the older leaves they have the same dark green shiny look that my original jh had. What do you guys think?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 7, 2009)

On pic 5 you can see how my dodgy taping method makes the lower branches almost as big as the main stem


----------



## oscaroscar (May 10, 2009)

A quick update, the pics are from last night, they're sleeping now=)
I've put in a new waterproof sloping floor so i can check the ph of the run off and can flush all the build up of nutes out of the soil, which i didn't do last time and burnt my leaves, whoops..
In the last pic you can't really see it with a phone cam but the magic is starting to happen!!


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2009)

good work OscarOscar, good that ur improving things, its all part of the learning curve lol.


----------



## easygrinder (May 10, 2009)

plants are looking nice and healthy for sure oscaroscar, only thing that stands out to me is that the stems look a little thin for the plant size, you got rapid air movment in there to promote stem strength?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 10, 2009)

I've got a 9 inch desk fan blowing on them, the plants are less than a foot tall so there is still time for them to thicken up.
I'm gonna have to move things around in there again to try and fit my heater in there so it doesn't drop below 20. its gonna be hard to find the room with the new floor coz its higher in the middle.


----------



## easygrinder (May 10, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I've got a 9 inch desk fan blowing on them, the plants are less than a foot tall so there is still time for them to thicken up.
> I'm gonna have to move things around in there again to try and fit my heater in there so it doesn't drop below 20. its gonna be hard to find the room with the new floor coz its higher in the middle.



wow you need a heater?

sounds crazy to me lol,


----------



## oscaroscar (May 10, 2009)

yeah, I do need one when the light is off it can drop down to about 8 and during the winter it went down to 2. In the pics from a few days ago you can see the heater, its the white tube inbetween the buckets.


----------



## easygrinder (May 10, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> yeah, I do need one when the light is off it can drop down to about 8 and during the winter it went down to 2


thats insane what lights are you running?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 10, 2009)

A 600w hps. but its when the light is off that it gets cold.


----------



## easygrinder (May 10, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> a 600w hps. but its when the light is off that it gets cold.


wheres the tent outside?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 10, 2009)

No its in the spare room but i have my "night" during the day while I'm at work. there's no point heating the whole house just to keep the tent warm.


----------



## easygrinder (May 10, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> No its in the spare room but i have my "night" during the day while I'm at work. there's no point heating the whole house just to keep the tent warm.


i have my night during the day too and i also live in england and my heating is never on during the summer months and during winter its only on in the morning and the evenings, there must be a simpler way around this than putting in a heater and causing more bills, because the hps your using must heat up the room to a degree and the tent too, where is all that heat going, must be able to keep hold of it for longer


----------



## oscaroscar (May 10, 2009)

the heat thats left over won't last 12 hours and I also have the extractor on for 15 mins of every hour to keep the humidity lower. When I got the heater I noticed quite a bit of difference in growth speed compared to not having it.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 10, 2009)

Not much new..


----------



## mr west (May 11, 2009)

nice full box u got there, nice one.


----------



## easygrinder (May 11, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Not much new..


my my my what pretty plants you have

all the better to stone you with


----------



## oscaroscar (May 13, 2009)

A quick update.
Things are starting to happen, I'm getting excited!!
The ph of my run off is a bit high 7.9 how do i lower it? The ph of what i'm putting in is 6.4. On my last grow i didn't bother checking the ph of anything and in week 7 of flowering they stopped drinking and all the leaves got really burnt. I don't want that to happen again, the buds were ok but i reckon they would've been better if the leaves weren't crispy, crumbly and yellow.
I'd be grateful of any tips, Oscar


----------



## warkrimez (May 13, 2009)

looking great oscar,im amazed at how they've bushed out.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 13, 2009)

Its the selotape that does the trick


----------



## warkrimez (May 13, 2009)

and with the selotape method you grow them to around 2 1/2ft?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 13, 2009)

The last jh were about 18 inches and these look like they'll be about the same which seems quite odd for a mostly sativa plant but they do have long internodes its coz i bend them that they stay short. These "jh" smell more fruity than my last ones=)


----------



## oscaroscar (May 15, 2009)

A few pics. The pic of the leaf you can see what i mean about the indica thing but like i said before they smell really fruity. They are growing like fuck!!
I'm gonna have to get a decent camera coz my phone doesn't get the detail of the buds starting. What do you guys think of my efforts?


----------



## warkrimez (May 15, 2009)

Yea man you got budsites all over....i need to try that shit on my next proper grow


----------



## oscaroscar (May 15, 2009)

I highly recommend the sensi jack herer, not a massive yeilder but the smell, high is worth every bit of the 155. I'm gonna get either sensi's hash plant or sensi's northern lights x haze for my next grow coz i ain't taken any clones, so i'll be starting from square one. Sensi don't do those strains femmed so hopefully i'll get some girls out of 10 seeds. I'll be cloning those for sure!!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 15, 2009)

I've just checked Sensi's web site and they do NL x haze femmed, I'll get those fuckers but as usual with Sensi they ain't cheap 180 for 10, you get what you pay for so hopefully they'll be as worth it as the JH was. the way i see it is you can pay nearly that much for a oz of decent bud so imo its worth the money. I can't wait!!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 16, 2009)

Another update. I used a different phone to take these pics, its got a better camera on it. I'm going into town later and i'm gonna put an order in for those NL X haze from sensi, the shop i go to asks for a 50% deposit before they'll order them for you.


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2009)

have you started feeding them now they started budding?


----------



## tahoe58 (May 16, 2009)

hey....heard good things about sensi. yea its more money. but sometimes the more money can be worth it. your garden looks completely awesome! I am sure to continue following. Thanks for the updates!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> have you started feeding them now they started budding?


I've always fed 'em. atm they are getting two thirds strength grow and one third strength bloom and they get a litre of that everyday, they drink that dry easily. I'll swap it to 1/3 grow and 2/3 bloom soon and then bloom and overdrive, i'm gonna give them a good flush through with half strength once a week until the ph of what i put in is the same as what comes out (6.2). I did that last week and it took 5 litres to get it equal and it took 2 days until the buckets felt empty, i only water when the buckets feel really light and almost empty which is every day atm..


----------



## oscaroscar (May 17, 2009)

I know they look droopy, i woke 'em up to take these pics but only for a minute. I put my carbon filter on last night and it hasn't made the temp rise as much as i thought it would, thanks to the cooltube.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot to say I'm not gonna do NL X haze now coz i read it will get really tall and i just don't have the space for it. So now i'm thinking sensi's G13 x hash plant. Does anyone have any opinions on that one?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 18, 2009)

Its a bit quiet on this thread, do i smell? lol


----------



## warkrimez (May 18, 2009)

We all pretend that were not here when you log on


----------



## oscaroscar (May 18, 2009)

up yours!! lol..


----------



## warkrimez (May 18, 2009)

Haha,im stoned watchin dog the bounty hunter 5 Brah!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 18, 2009)

Are you watching it to get ideas for your next haircut?


----------



## warkrimez (May 18, 2009)

lol,dogs a fucking idiot but he makes me laugh....Have you ever watched that american program called baitcar?...now thats some fucked up shit


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2009)

Has he gone yet? Can i post now? u know im only joking lol. Wats up oscar? I cant stand that dog the bounty hunter rubbish, winds me up but my girlfriend likes him ffs hahaha women hahaha


----------



## warkrimez (May 19, 2009)

lol,yea its safe...He's at work....pass the weed westy the coast is clear


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2009)

you asked jus in time to taste the leb hash >>>>>>>>>>>>I got too fuked up on the cheese, this didnt really help jus fuked me up sideways instead of up in the air lmao
hehehe wile the cats away the mice will play an that, Ill get the 4 footer out in a min lol.


----------



## warkrimez (May 19, 2009)

RawR!.......lol,he'll be home in a couple of hours...hurry up and pass it before he gets back


----------



## oscaroscar (May 19, 2009)

bollocks to the pair of ya!! lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 19, 2009)

They've been flowering 3 weeks tomorrow. they seem more stretchy my last ones. what do you pricks think? lol..
oh yeah, the smell is incredible, dare i say better, so fruity and peppery mmmmmm!!


----------



## warkrimez (May 19, 2009)

Damn,how many heads do you expect off that lot oscar?..i really wanna give your method a try dude.Depending on how many girls i get from the bagseed i might give it a try with my afgans..you do 10 plants at a time right?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 19, 2009)

9 on this go and i only vegged the rooted clones for 6 days and kept taping them, I dunno if you can do it with an indica coz my ww stems were too thick these jh are mainly sativa and the stems are more thin and flexible. I could just have 3 and grow the main stem horizontaly and get as many heads but i didn't have the time to veg for that long. I ain't cloned these so i have to start from sqare one again. I placed my order for G13x hashplant, 150 notes but hopefully worth it, its an indica so i'll just be topping 'em not taping 'em


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2009)

3 weeks today.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 21, 2009)

You can't really see it in these crappy phone pics but there is some frost forming!!


----------



## welsh wizz (May 22, 2009)

Plants are looking nice at 3 weeks osc shame the pic aren't up to the same quality.


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2009)

Yeah they starting to grow now aint they lol.>>>>>cheese


----------



## oscaroscar (May 24, 2009)

Update, 3 1/2 weeks. I've gotta get a decent camera, my phone just doesn't get the detail. the trichs that are forming are really bright like little diamonds. The smell is really sharp and peppery and fruity. These must be a different pheno of jh to my last lot, every day they are getting better and better. I love growing these fuckers!!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 24, 2009)

I've taken these with a slighty better camera, still not great though...


----------



## steve1978 (May 24, 2009)

cracking stuff! i think i've got a semi! lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Steve, i think=)


----------



## oscaroscar (May 25, 2009)

Here is my attempt close ups.. I used my phone and my 60x scope, it took freakin ages to get these crappy pics. feel free to insult me for being a bit of a dick!!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 25, 2009)

I must really really smell... lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 25, 2009)

No one gonna comment?


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2009)

better close up pics than i can do lol. You dont smell, much.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 25, 2009)

I took about 20 pics and they were the best ones, it was a right pain in the arse and took ages


----------



## oscaroscar (May 26, 2009)

4 weeks tomorrow. they are really starting to STINK.
Yesterday i flushed the soil through with 1/2 strenght nutes, i put 6 litres through each one and i got roughly 5 litres of run off each. ph of the run off was 7.9 to start with and 6.5 in and out when i'd finished. I know its a right waste of nutes but i don't wanna burn 'em again.


----------



## welsh wizz (May 28, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Here is my attempt close ups.. I used my phone and my 60x scope, it took freakin ages to get these crappy pics. feel free to insult me for being a bit of a dick!!


 
Im the dick I though they were pics of the moon.






Untill I took a closer look (freakin ages ) I bet its hard enough to look with your eye.

Plants are coming on nicely.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 28, 2009)

Cheers welshy, I might take some pics of the moon and see if anyone notices, at least that won't take an hour.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 28, 2009)

Nearly halfway. The last pic is of my ww's from my last grow, i got 10z out of those 2 at 9 1/2 weeks but it wasn't all that good it was pretty bland.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 28, 2009)

There is loads of resin forming but its really hard to photograph it without a decent camera. You can almost see it in some of these pics, I know i keep saying it but i am gonna get a good camera. Have you guys got any suggestions for a good and reasonably priced one?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 30, 2009)

In pic 4 you can see what my tape method does, the bud on the far left is the main stem. I've taken some more close ups too.


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Cheers welshy, I might take some pics of the moon and see if anyone notices, at least that won't take an hour.


it took me ages to get a good shot of the moon man many hours waiting for it to be just right. not enough hoursor too many hours and u get it wrong lol.









The bloody thing keeps moving hahaha.
Id pass a joint but I aint got nothin for a few weeks so im pulling my hair out waiting to straighten up lol.


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> In pic 4 you can see what my tape method does, the bud on the far left is the main stem. I've taken some more close ups too.


Looking good Oscar.>>>>>:soz:no


----------



## warkrimez (May 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> it took me ages to get a good shot of the moon man many hours waiting for it to be just right. not enough hoursor too many hours and u get it wrong lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha....lookin good oscar


----------



## oscaroscar (May 30, 2009)

Cheers guys. how long have you gotta wait until your tent gets ripe westy? you'll have to smoke some soapbar til then or just drink loads...


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2009)

aint no soapbar about thats worth spending money on. I recon about a week till i got 2 coming out. I got a recession 8th today 2.9g for 20 quid lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 30, 2009)

I ain't had to buy anything for months, I feel for you man. I wish i'd started growing years ago. Its the best hobby i've ever had!!


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2009)

yeah i aint bought nothing for a few months either. I got it wrong, hopeful;ly ill have it down pat soon.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 30, 2009)

I've gotta start from scratch again after this one but hopefully i'll have enough to last me til then.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 31, 2009)

I've finally got a half decent camera. I still haven't worked out what it does yet. I'm no David Bailey (who?)


----------



## oscaroscar (May 31, 2009)

How do you make the pics bigger on the page?


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2009)

What u have to do is up load them in ur profile gallery and there is 2 codes that it gives u there. Cut and paste the first url code into the little box that is in this post a message thing little yellow box with a mountain in it. Click the insert image box and paste ya url code and ur done.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> What u have to do is up load them in ur profile gallery and there is 2 codes that it gives u there. Cut and paste the first url code into the little box that is in this post a message thing little yellow box with a mountain in it. Click the insert image box and paste ya url code and ur done.


 Fuck me! That sounds really complicated. I'm mashed already. I'll try and do it later


----------



## warkrimez (May 31, 2009)

Dude,those pics look great man,good job...whats the height of those plants oscar?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 31, 2009)

Just under 2 feet from the soil. Just under 3 feet from the floor


----------



## oscaroscar (May 31, 2009)

the bud on the far left is the main stem. my taping method seems to keep them short


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2009)




----------



## oscaroscar (May 31, 2009)

Nice one Fred. I'll try and enlarge some later..


----------



## oscaroscar (May 31, 2009)

I'm still trying to get the hang of this camera. I've tried to get the pics bigger but its beyond my limited computer skills, I'll have a go again later. Anyways what do you lot think of these? 
These plants are easily as good as my last original jh maybe better coz of the fruity and peppery stench, they look exactly the same but the proof is in the pudding and all that.


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2009)

you see in the quick reply box at bottom werer u type ya replys? At the top of this box is bout 9 icons if u hover ur mouse pointer over them it tells u what it is, the one u want is the yellow box with a little mountain and sun in it. Just paste the url code in there and itll stik it in big lol. You have to upload ya pics into ur album in ur profile to get the code. check out my album 
https://www.rollitup.org/members/mr-west-albums-my-album.html


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 1, 2009)

A quick update, I think one of these pics is from yesterday, whoops.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 2, 2009)

5 weeks tomorrow


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 2, 2009)

another try


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 2, 2009)

for fucks sake


----------



## warkrimez (Jun 2, 2009)

hahaha.....these new fandangled computers.....wtf happened to crayons


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 2, 2009)

a few new 'uns. this camera is a bit better than my phone


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 2, 2009)

Try again.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 2, 2009)

pretty darn sweet looking buds. great work, and thanks for the updates! Walk On!


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2009)

NIIIICE MATE


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 3, 2009)

Cheers Fred, and thanks for making 'em big for me. I'll have another go when i do my next update. they fucking REEK!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> NIIIICE MATE


now we can page bump ur pics easily


----------



## rasclot (Jun 3, 2009)

hey oscar ive missed this 1 quite a jouney eh lookin sweet keep it upras +rep


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 3, 2009)

Cheers Ras, thanks for stopping by. Its an enjoyable journey growing this strain, Its different pheno of jh to my last lot. The trichs are forming a lot quicker than before and I think it'll finish sooner but that might be coz i ain't burnt the crap out of 'em this time (yet).


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is a link on to how to post big pics easy to follow link


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 3, 2009)

What do you guys think of that?


----------



## rasclot (Jun 3, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> What do you guys think of that?


 very nice mate still got a while to go tho how many days in 12/12 are ya? looks like sum tasty shitras


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2009)

lookin nice man


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 3, 2009)

come on osc you can do it dont leave it to mr west


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 3, 2009)

ahhhhyyyyyyyhhhhhh.......monster buddage attacking.....run ..... run for the hills. Excellent photo ..... great work. thanks for the update. Walk On!~


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## rasclot (Jun 4, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


>


 nice nice!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 4, 2009)

It only took 4 days to work it out, Cheers welshy and westy. 
5 weeks in 12/12 now


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2009)

Yay well done mate, welcome to the big pic club lol.


----------



## warkrimez (Jun 4, 2009)

looking dappa oscar...your turning into a right david bailey


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 4, 2009)

Cheers Krimez. Not at work today? Lazy sod


----------



## warkrimez (Jun 4, 2009)

nah mate,ive been outta work for about a month now,the contract i was working on finished so im just looking for something else at the mo.I have a bit of stuff to pay the bills and that so its not too bad but i could really do with finding something fulltime.....you on a sicky?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, gotta go to the docs. I've had a head ache for a week and i NEVER get head aches.
Shit i didn't realise you weren't working, sorry to hear that man. I hope you find a new job but there isn't much work about. Sorry about the lazy sod crack


----------



## warkrimez (Jun 4, 2009)

lol no worries...i have a lil cash in the hand going on but your right,i was at the job centre yesterday and theres fuck all about...thank god for inlaws and their window cleaning rounds


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 4, 2009)

Glad to hear you got something coming in. I've been looking for a new job (i hate the company i work for) for ages and there is fuck all about.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 4, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


>


Looking nice osc well done on the pic post.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 4, 2009)

Cheers WW. I got there in the end, I'll do a decent update later with big pics. It was 5 weeks yesterday so i'm about halfway through


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 4, 2009)

Dodgy close ups. I didn't make bigger coz they'd be blurry


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 4, 2009)

A crappy phone pic, i just though it shows how the buds are forming


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 5, 2009)

big pic


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2009)

lovely mate 5 weeks of gettin fat now eh?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 5, 2009)

My last jh looked big bunches of frozen peas when it was at ten weeks. I can't fuckin wait.
the g13xhash plant is out of stock so i've gotta pick a different strain, any ideas?


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2009)

how bout just Hash plant?


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/sensi-hash-plant


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 5, 2009)

I was gonna do that but now i'm thinking nycd whats that like? I've got some gh cheese coming and i've got 5 fem gh super silver haze that i've had for ages


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2009)

aint nycd regs seeds?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 5, 2009)

I dunno, but i'm starting from square one so it don't really matter as long as i can get the blokes out before they do any damage. I could just get clones again but i wanna try something new


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah i gotr 5 reg jack the ripper from tga subcool which will be intresting wen i pop em lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 5, 2009)

Is that a jack herer cross?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 5, 2009)

Just checked out pick and mix, good idea single seeds. If you get a few strains do they keep 'em apart and label 'em?


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah i got the little white sticks u write on.
Jack the ripper


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2009)

5 1/2 weeks


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


>





oscaroscar said:


> 5 1/2 weeks


bet ur getting well excited every time u look in ya tent man good going>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2009)

They seem to be slowing down a bit, but i do get excited just before i look in there. I only have to touch them a little bit and my fingers are sooo sticky and its really hard to get the smell off, i keep getting a wiff of it when i'm at work, i hope no one else can smell it...


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2009)

LOL, yeah I have moments like that wen in tescos, thinkin someones got some nice weed in here and then i think doh its me lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm so glad i got a carbon filter coz this really really stinks. I don't know if its coz i'm getting better at growing or these are a better pheno than the last one but from what i've seen this is gonna better, way better!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 10, 2009)

A few new 'uns


----------



## meridan13 (Jun 10, 2009)

Damn I just read the journal from start to finish cuz i just came into this site but nice job all and all from everything youve gone through. some hard times im sure but it looks like your payoff will be nice and hefty. Ill be sure to keep watching. im just starting my first grow and im 3 weeks into it. check out my journal when i get it up. ill be talkin to ya later guys.. keep up the good work and if you have any tips on anything let me know


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> A few new 'uns


Very nice mate>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## warkrimez (Jun 11, 2009)

yea,they are looking good dude


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 11, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> Damn I just read the journal from start to finish cuz i just came into this site but nice job all and all from everything youve gone through. some hard times im sure but it looks like your payoff will be nice and hefty. Ill be sure to keep watching. im just starting my first grow and im 3 weeks into it. check out my journal when i get it up. ill be talkin to ya later guys.. keep up the good work and if you have any tips on anything let me know


 Thanks Meridan, I'm not sure i'm the right person to be offering tips coz I'm pretty new to this myself and there is still plenty of time left for me to fuck this up. Good to have you along for the ride. What are you growing?

Those buds are really hard and sticky mmmmmm!!!! Dodgy clones, what was i worried about?

Oh yeah, Krimez, now ronaldo has fucked off you can join everyone else in thinking he's a right mincing prick lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 11, 2009)

6 weeks yesterday


----------



## rasclot (Jun 11, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> 6 weeks yesterday


 lookin very nice mate that sexi lady is pokin her head out of the top maybe shes the queenras


----------



## warkrimez (Jun 11, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Thanks Meridan, I'm not sure i'm the right person to be offering tips coz I'm pretty new to this myself and there is still plenty of time left for me to fuck this up. Good to have you along for the ride. What are you growing?
> 
> Those buds are really hard and sticky mmmmmm!!!! Dodgy clones, what was i worried about?
> 
> Oh yeah, Krimez, now ronaldo has fucked off you can join everyone else in thinking he's a right mincing prick lol


lol,ive always thought that oscar,glad he's gone tbh and we get real next year in the champs league...regardless of what people say about madrid i really do think its a step down leaving united...fuck him ....MINCING PRICK


----------



## warkrimez (Jun 11, 2009)

ok which einstein is gunna work out how many ounces you can buy for £80million...I'd do it myself but im just tearing new assholes for people on call of duty 5


----------



## warkrimez (Jun 11, 2009)

yes ras,hows it going man?....i'll pop in your journal and see your current grow over the weekend


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 11, 2009)

really really nice man. Gonna be a great harvest! thanks for the awesome photos! Walk On!~


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll let the pics do the talking


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Mysticlown150 (Jun 14, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 14, 2009)

bugging feautiful! Walk On!~


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


>


pic bump for some nice porn from the ever popular OscarOscar>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## rasclot (Jun 14, 2009)

lookin good my man


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 14, 2009)

Cheers guys.
I was out in the back garden this morning and it fucking stunk of weed so i creosoted the fence to cover it up then i drove a 170 mile round trip to go to a hydro shop thats open on a sunday to get a new carbon filter. all is good in the stink department now.
I don't know why i bothered to write all that coz no one ever looks at this thread coz i'm so unpopular and stink..lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, you gotta hydro shop thats open on a sunday lol. I went up my local shop last saturday and they was shut at half 4 so had to drive back again on the monday lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 14, 2009)

It wasn't local it was nearly 85 miles away, I rang about 20 until i did find one that was open and i got there just as they were closing and the miserable twat nearly didn't serve me. It was pretty urgent coz it smelled worse in the garden than it did in the room that the tent is in. The creosote did the trick though but that would only cover it up for a day at most, now i stink of creosote and weed (and B.O. but you knew that anyway) lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2009)

I have to creasote my mums fences and sheds every year so i know how bad it smells. You did well mate I wouldnt of been as fast actin as u, gotta giva ya props for that man.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 14, 2009)

I have to be, A couple of weeks ago i found out the bloke that live 4 doors down is a copper!! I did 1 1/2 grows without a filter so i've been lucky


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah man that is lucky


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 14, 2009)

I have my fans on 24/7 and vent the heat/smell directly outside and always have done. I've been really lucky..


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2009)

I had to get a fan and filter wen i got my cheese cuts lol, thank god i did too cuz they reek. I have my fan an can running 24/7 too and my tent is at the foot of my bed lmao, Its like sleeping on a airplane lol, be weird sleeping with out it lol. Thats right were im off to now, 20 to one am in the uk , here have this halfa chiesel >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm not going on holiday until august now so i'll give these 11 weeks of flowering yipeee!! My harvest will be near the end of july now. I was gutted i couldn't give these the time they deserved but i can now, I've just gotta be patient. They were gonna be no where near ready at 8 weeks


----------



## majim420 (Jun 16, 2009)

damm that look awsome!!!!, i wish my girls grow up to be like that, how are those tents doing, are they worht it?
i have and outdoor grow going, check it out a tell me what you think, thanks


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 16, 2009)

The tents are great they make things real easy coz there is little/no DIY to do. Thanks for stopping by


----------



## rasclot (Jun 16, 2009)

lookin real good mate wot scope u got?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 17, 2009)

rasclot said:


> lookin real good mate wot scope u got?


Its a little 60x to 100x scope that takes 3 watch batterys its got a sticker on it that says 420scope.


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Its a little 60x to 100x scope that takes 3 watch batterys its got a sticker on it that says 420scope.


I got one of those, excelent for checking the trichs im on my second lot of batteries lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 18, 2009)

I've gone through one set of batterys and i've had it 3 weeks, i love looking at stuff with it


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 18, 2009)

fascinating ain't it? and then there are those that have it all hooked up to their computer producing these amazing images. Simply gorgeous. Like I said in another thread, the advancement of this "science" is producing amazing leaps and bounds in quality, and thinking back thirty forty years, and then thinking forward, and what will pot be like in another thirty forty years? pass the bong please. Thanks! Walk On!~


----------



## 4deo (Jun 18, 2009)

Pukka grow bro, im new on here and have found ur thread very interesting! ive recently purchased a HOMEBOX XL myself and am going to do a similar set-up to you, so finding this thread has gave me a good understanding on how they work and how best to set them up. Im new to the growing world and was just wondering how effective the carbon filters are, as im going tobe setting mine up in the out-house which is in the back garden of my house and is only just slightly bigger than the tent itself. 

Also, ive been given 10 skunk No1 fem seeds from a pal, he sez there good for yield and fairly easy to grow, do you know if this is the case? Cheers bro


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 19, 2009)

4deo said:


> Pukka grow bro, im new on here and have found ur thread very interesting! ive recently purchased a HOMEBOX XL myself and am going to do a similar set-up to you, so finding this thread has gave me a good understanding on how they work and how best to set them up. Im new to the growing world and was just wondering how effective the carbon filters are, as im going tobe setting mine up in the out-house which is in the back garden of my house and is only just slightly bigger than the tent itself.
> 
> Also, ive been given 10 skunk No1 fem seeds from a pal, he sez there good for yield and fairly easy to grow, do you know if this is the case? Cheers bro


 My carbon filter worked pretty good then it justed stopped being effective almost overnight so i got a new one and that ones fine, i paid a bit more for the 2nd than the 1st so hopefully it'll last a bit longer the 1st one lasted about 4 months and it was on 24/7.
I've never grown skunk no1 but if your mate says they are easy to grow then grow 'em but get some other seeds just for variety. thanks for stopping by


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 21, 2009)

just over 7 weeks, what do you lot think?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2009)

hubba hubba, what do the trichs say Oscar?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 21, 2009)

15% cloudy


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2009)

and the rest clear?





id say at least a week or two left on em. Keep checking the trichs tho so u can see em change its quite amazing. >>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 21, 2009)

15% cloudy and 85% clear. I reckon about 2 1/2 weeks to go. they are so sticky. I'm defo gonna ring "that bloke" again even if they aint jh i think they are better than the original jh i grew. They are very similar so it might be a different/better pheno


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 21, 2009)

BTW great post, very informative


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2009)

gotta pass on the information man itd be wrong not to lol. Puff puff pass uk cheese


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 21, 2009)

pass the cheese. love it. share and share a like. I do need to be more proficient at using my lil'handheld scope. Thanks for that info. Always good! Walk On!~


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't find the lead for my camera/phone so i can't do a pic update until i get a new one or find it. They are doing just fine, still growing and the buds are starting to get really hard and i mean really hard=) and the smell is like nothing i've smelled before. Its more like fumes than an odour. mmmmm...
I'm gonna give them another 3 weeks. Thats 11 in 12/12


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 24, 2009)

I lose those and then buy and find and lose again ....I prolly have five on them in my house ! LOL! Walk On!~


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2009)

thats ok oscar I cant find my glasses so i couldnt look if i wanted to lol. They sound great tho mate lol.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 26, 2009)

found my lead. Sorry i ain't made 'em big i couldn't be arsed i'll do a decent update at the weekend


----------



## rasclot (Jun 26, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> found my lead. Sorry i ain't made 'em big i couldn't be arsed i'll do a decent update at the weekend


 lookin really tasty my freind not long now til the big chop down bet u cant wait


----------



## rasclot (Jun 26, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> found my lead. Sorry i ain't made 'em big i couldn't be arsed i'll do a decent update at the weekend


 lookin really tasty my friend not long now til the big chop down bet u cant wait


----------



## rasclot (Jun 26, 2009)

didnt mean 2 post twice this site keeps fukin up on me


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 26, 2009)

The tops look almost ready but the lower bits are about a week behind. I might cut the tops off next weekend and leave the rest under the light for another 2 weeks. Thanks for the comments. You're right i can't wait but i'll have to, i'm down to my last oz from my last jh grow so that should last. I'd hate to go back to buying shitty street weed or the dreaded soapbar.
Yours are looking fucking amazing, whats the smell like? i was gonna do nycd next time but i've chosen sensi's jack flash coz i love the jack but i wanna try a different version of it. Once you've had jack you never go back lol


----------



## rasclot (Jun 26, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> The tops look almost ready but the lower bits are about a week behind. I might cut the tops off next weekend and leave the rest under the light for another 2 weeks. Thanks for the comments. You're right i can't wait but i'll have to, i'm down to my last oz from my last jh grow so that should last. I'd hate to go back to buying shitty street weed or the dreaded soapbar.
> Yours are looking fucking amazing, whats the smell like? i was gonna do nycd next time but i've chosen sensi's jack flash coz i love the jack but i wanna try a different version of it. Once you've had jack you never go back lol


 the smell is really citrusy like lemon or grapefruit with a peppery twang to it its hard to explain makes ur mouth water lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 26, 2009)

I haven't got my seeds yet so i might still get some nycd too, is it soma that does 'em? are they fem?


----------



## rasclot (Jun 26, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I haven't got my seeds yet so i might still get some nycd too, is it soma that does 'em? are they fem?


 yes mate soma seem to have the best genetics and yeah their fem pricey tho i am thinkin for my next grow its gonna have to be sensi star wot do ya think?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 27, 2009)

I have heard a lot of good said about sensistar. i used sensi-blackdomnia - very positive powerful emergence and growth - great plants - though so far only males  ...... this next one - my girl ....or so I'm thinking .


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know anything about sensi star, I've only been growing a while so i have only grown two strains so far ghsc ww which was a big yeilder (10 1/4oz from 2 plants) but a bland weak smoke and sensi jack herer which is amazing, the beans ain't cheap or fem but they are worth every penny. If you can afford those seeds i'd say get 'em you WON'T be dissapointed IMHO. Like i said though i've only grown 2 strains but i've smoked a lot of weed and i reckon its awesome..


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 28, 2009)

yea actually me too ..... this next grow is the first one where I will have a couple of different ones again ..... I'm looking forward to the next weeks/months! Walk On!~


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry its been a while guys but i ended up going on holiday so i had to chop at 8 weeks 2 days. I got almost 14oz of the smelliest weed i've ever encountered i've had to bury it in the woods in a tupperware box coz its unbearable to keep in the house so i have to go and grab a handful when i need it! The worst thing is "that bloke" i got the clones off hasn't had his phone on. I WANT THAT STRAIN AGAIN!! 
But in the meantime I'll have to settle for the 10 sensi Jack Flash beans i picked up today 115 notes worth (I hope they're worth it).
I'll be doing a journal with those (I'm gonna germ 'em tomorrow) and maybe a couple of Super Silver Haze. I'll just keep this one going.
And again sorry its been a while.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh yeah i forgot to say the JF are fem


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2009)

Im intreted to see another pheno from the jack flash other than the indi pheno.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm gonna germ 5 of 'em then veg until they are big enough to take 2 or 3 clones from each of them and flower the mothers to see the best pheno and keep that one. I'll have to make sure i label them properly. Sensi say there is 2 main phenos of JF a sat dom and a ind dom, I'd like one in the middle to get the best of both worlds but i guess i'll have to wait and see. I'm not gonna bother with the SSH coz i don't trust GHSC after the ww i grew (big yeild, crap smoke). 
I can't wait to start growing!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 10, 2009)

A couple of pics from a few weeks ago. You can see what the finished plant looks like with taping it down early in its life. IMHO it does increase the yield.


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2009)

very nice oscar mate loving that last pic


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 10, 2009)

Its a beauty innit.. It was like that all over each plant. I sooo wanna get those clones again. If i do i'll defo keep a mother. His phone still aint switched on=( I aint had proper e cheese but i reckon this strain can't be far behind in the stench department, if you have even a tiny bit in your pocket you can smell it through two zip lock bags and your trousers and your trousers will stink of it for a day after. The high is awesome too, I've only been smoking one skinners and thats enough.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 10, 2009)

One of my favourite pics of my last grow.
I've just started to germ 5 of my sensi jack flash. I'll post some pics of those when some thing interesting happens


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

super sexy u just made me gasp wen i see that pic oscar. Oscaroscar hes our man, if he wont do it, someone else can.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2009)

I just checked my seeds and after 36 hours all 5 have got 1/2 inch tap roots so i've put them in small pots filled with plagron batmix and put 'em under my 2 18w cfls. Like i said before i'll post some pics when something interesting happens


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2009)

congrats mate, 5 for 5, good one.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2009)

I was gonna be pleased if i got 3 or 4 but getting 5 is great, i couldn't ask for more, thanks Sensi. Now i just gotta get 'em to break ground


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2009)

Some "interesting pics"


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2009)

heres my jf#5 as it was wen it was gifted me at 5 weeks veg. I couldnt of got it that big if id grown it lol. This was back in jan and It was the indi dom pheno, smoked nice but my one had to be chopped early cuz i fouund a boy narna on it at 9 weeks 12.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2009)

That is a really indica looking one, nice and healthy too. Was it from a fem seed or a cut?


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2009)

it was from fem seed. A mate had two identicle so he gave me 1 wen i went to visit lol. It was the first plant to do its full flowering in my tent.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to how they turn out. I just hope i've not been spoiled by that last grow coz those plants were INFUCKINCREDIBLE!! His phone still ain't on, i wouldn't be surprised if he's had his collar felt coz he was pretty stupid to let me see his op and he probably showed it to other folk that he doesn't know that well. I defo shoulda kept a mum i won't make that mistake again


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2009)

well hopefully urll get a range of phenos including the goodie keeper sat dom, altho the smoke off the indi dom was full head and body stone, well rounded and strong lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm gonna try and keep 2 phenos, the 2 most different ones. I'm never letting any good genetics go again coz thats a massive mistake which i don't want to repeat. Can you tell i'm bitter? lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2009)

LOL yeah, i know what ya mean, keeping two mums in my small vag room is crazy lol im gonne have to start another cupbooard grow for mums lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2009)

Who said test cricket is boring? 
C'MON ENGLAND


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2009)

BTW the jack flash haven't broken ground yet


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 14, 2009)

3 have broken ground so far, hopefully the other 2 will do the same


----------



## meridan13 (Jul 14, 2009)

just curious those stems look really strong is there a fan in there at this young of an age? our journals look like they r gonna correspond to the same dates. what strain r u growin?


----------



## meridan13 (Jul 14, 2009)

nvm obviously its some JF thats cool i wish i had a known strain and known fems but i just have some bag seeds growin now


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 16, 2009)

Bad news 2 of my jf haven't come up and when i took a closer look they were really deformed and dead so i chucked 2 ghsc ssh in, i've been let down by ghsc genetics so using the ssh is more of an experiment than an attempt to get some nice weed. I have high hopes for the jf from what i've read about it


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 16, 2009)

This stage is pretty boring but its the only thing i have atm


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 18, 2009)

The 2 ssh are starting to move the soil and the seed case is almost visible


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 18, 2009)

I like growing from seeds coz its satisfying to know that you've been with the plants right from the start and the variation you get with seeds and hoping that you might get an amazing pheno. I'll be keeping the best pheno of these JF. I was speaking to a guy earlier and he reckons SSH is a really great strain, his favourite (and he knows his onions) but like i've said before i was let down with ghsc ww and that really put me off ghsc. I'm only doing 'em coz i've had 'em ages and two of my JF didn't break ground


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 19, 2009)

Still not much happening. The SSH have just about broken ground now


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been trying to ring that geezer i got those clones with no joy until 5 minutes ago. He's cutting some this week so he says and that he'll have them rooted and ready to sell me in about 2 weeks. I'm a bit gutted (not too gutted) coz its gonna be hard to find the room now i've started those Jack Flash and SSH but I'll fuck the SSH off to make room. This time i'm gonna keep a mum of that strain. I asked about the strain and he only knows it as Jacks not jack herer which i thought it was but it was similar but the buds were rock hard and i mean ROCK HARD and they looked like bunches of frozen peas and the smell was more like fumes than an odour! I AM SOOO CHUFFED i thought i'd loved and lost


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2009)

Jacks what? jacks cleaner???


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 20, 2009)

He said he only knows it as "jacks" and its not from seeds. I don't care what its called all i know is that its fucking awesome and i'm getting it again yippeee!!! 
Those ssh are going real well, but their days are numbered coz they are getting replaced by "jacks" i think i'll put 'em outside.

well chuffed about the cricket, does anyone else care?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 21, 2009)

Those 2 SSH are growing a lot faster than the JF and they are really dark green, i reckon they will have caught up by next week, they are 6 days behind the JF. I'll do pic updates when there is something worth taking pics of


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 23, 2009)

Still boring. The little ones one the ends are the SSH's, i didn't even use the paper towell method, i just pushed 'em into damp soil and a few days later up they popped.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 23, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Still boring. The little ones one the ends are the SSH's, i didn't even use the paper towell method, i just pushed 'em into damp soil and a few days later up they popped.


 lookin good so far mate fair play for gettin those jacks they sound goodras


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 23, 2009)

rasclot said:


> lookin good so far mate fair play for gettin those jacks they sound goodras


 Cheers Ras, which jacks do ya mean? the jack flash or the jacks clones? Your NYCD are incredible i'll rep you when it lets me


----------



## rasclot (Jul 23, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Cheers Ras, which jacks do ya mean? the jack flash or the jacks clones? Your NYCD are incredible i'll rep you when it lets me


 both mate the jacks n jack flash
cheers mate its all a learnin curve for me its my second grow in my last grow i was pullin off donkey dick colas nothin comapared to these tho


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 23, 2009)

This is only my 3rd grow and it if wasn't for this site i'd probably still be on my 1st lol.. Its my favourite hobby, i only wish i'd started ages ago


----------



## rasclot (Jul 24, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> This is only my 3rd grow and it if wasn't for this site i'd probably still be on my 1st lol.. Its my favourite hobby, i only wish i'd started ages ago


 lol same here mate ive learned everythin of this site and on my first grow i grew better weed than my mate that has been growin for 6 years lol it just shows that if ur interested in somethin really badly u can do it


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm new at this too but i've grown some of the best weed i've ever smoked. I started growing coz i moved to a new area and didn't know anyone to buy weed off and i still don't but its pretty much only me thats smokes what i grow so it lasts ages. I gave my best mate that i've known since we were kids some of my last lot and it blew him away and thats a great feeling knowing what i've grown has been that good, i didn't tell him i grew it until a week later and he thinks i'm lying and there is no way i could grow anything like that.


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2009)

thats harsh man, funny thing is i bet he couldnt buy anything half as good on the streets so where does he think u got it from lol?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 25, 2009)

He does believe me now coz i showed him my journal and he's seen my tent and now he wants to start growing and wants me to teach him. I told him that i don't know enough to teach him and to join this forum coz pretty much all i know is from here


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2009)

lol fair enough lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 26, 2009)

I think I'm starting to get a problem with my JF. They have gone really yellow but not crispy. Do you think i should start giving 'em grow nutes as they are 17 days old now. The SSH are OK but they are 6 days behind. 
My mum has come for a visit and i couldn't be bothered to take the tent down again so i told her i'm breeding spiders and not to look inside the tent coz she might make them angry and they'll try and escape, she is sleeping in the spare room with the tent atm lmfao


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 26, 2009)

I know its really early to start guessing at phenos on the JF but the leaves are very indica looking, time will tell i suppose.


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

Spiders??? Now thats a crazy scheme that might work lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 26, 2009)

She said she could hear them moving in there last night


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

So are u gonna keep her thinkin that then, eeew. poor woman


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 26, 2009)

Yep. she would think i'm a smack head if she knew what i was doing, she thinks ALL drugs lead to death which is ironic really coz she's been taking temazepam to sleep for years which imo is much worse/addictive than weed. anyways its still funny watching her walk past the tent on tip toes


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

hahaha thats so fukin funny man, I love it lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 26, 2009)

Its well funny, I feel a bit guilty coz she hates spiders but not that guilty lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

might be worth getting a spider book to back up the deception lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 26, 2009)

She's going home later so theres no need but she told my brother that i'm "breeding spiders". I dunno why i said it, it just came out when she asked what the tent was for. Now its snowballed and i keep making stuff up about spiders. I even said the females have 10 legs when they're pregnant so thats how you can tell when they are pregnant LMFAO!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

hehehe, I looked on the net for breeding spiders and its not as easy as it sounds lol, specialy if u have a prize male u want to keep lmao. Is ur brother in the know bout ya grow?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 26, 2009)

No he ain't, so he now thinks i'm a right weird twat lol. I can't help myself, i just told her they can fly south if it gets too cold, i just hope she doesn't tell anyone else these "facts" coz she'll look like a massive doughnut


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

oh dear mate lol, the tangeled webs we weave wen we practice to decive. hehehehe>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 26, 2009)

You got any ideas about why they are going yellow? spider mites? lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

nah its not mider spites mate they eat littele spots of green out ya leaf and spin webs. Is it lower older leaves that are yellowing? could be they need re-potting or just feeding.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

I really like MassiVVEE doughnuts ... but not that kind .... wwow ... story man .... hope this all worksd out for ya .... when the grow is done .... you can say that the spiders all escaped ... and the whole unit needs to come down and the place fumigated ... all clean and tidy again .... pass the bowl please .... thnks mate!


oscaroscar said:


> No he ain't, so he now thinks i'm a right weird twat lol. I can't help myself, i just told her they can fly south if it gets too cold, i just hope she doesn't tell anyone else these "facts" coz she'll look like a massive doughnut


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 27, 2009)

New growth yellowing try a very week feed or repot them into soil with nuets biult in.

What medium are they in at the mo.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 27, 2009)

Plagron batmix. I think i've been over watering, i've let them dry out a bit and the green is coming back


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 28, 2009)

I know its very early to be guessing at phenos but looking at those JF the leaves seem to have no sativa in them at all. The 2 smallest ones are the SSH. What do you guys think?


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 29, 2009)

Them look fat indica and looking a lot better now!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

pardon my ignorance, JF? JackFrost, JackFlash ....sumthin Jack hahahah! just curious. They sure seem to have a strong indica expression.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 29, 2009)

Cheers WW. I let 'em dry out and gave them a weak feed and that got the green back.
Tahoe they are 3 Sensi Jack Flash #5 and 2 ghsc ssh. The 2 smallest are the ssh.

I'm gonna put all of them under my 600w hps when i get time that should get 'em going. I'm gonna veg 'em quite big then top all the branches then flower and root all the off cuts and keep the best pheno, well thats the plan anyway.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

very cool. thanks .... ssh seems to be one of those that is rapidly approaching being added to the Grows To Do list .... thanks again .... cheers! 


oscaroscar said:


> Cheers WW. I let 'em dry out and gave them a weak feed and that got the green back.
> Tahoe they are 3 Sensi Jack Flash #5 and 2 ghsc ssh. The 2 smallest are the ssh.
> 
> I'm gonna put all of them under my 600w hps when i get time that should get 'em going. I'm gonna veg 'em quite big then top all the branches then flower and root all the off cuts and keep the best pheno, well thats the plan anyway.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 30, 2009)

I've put 'em under the 600w hps so they should really take off now (i hope) and the stretching should stop. The SSH are the 2 on the right. The more i find out about SSH the more i'm glad i chucked 'em in.
Those "jacks" clones i got last time are apparently called Barnsley Jack and its clone only. Has anyone else heard of it?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 30, 2009)

A pic of my last grow of "Barnsley Jack" . I miss it but i'm looking forward to this one hopefully it'll be just as good, maybe better. They are big boots to fill though.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 30, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> A pic of my last grow of "Barnsley Jack" . I miss it but i'm looking forward to this one hopefully it'll be just as good, maybe better. They are big boots to fill though.


 very nice mate how many did u have in there?
lookin good so far mate bet u cant wait for them to b bloomin lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 30, 2009)

I had 9 in there and i lst'd them so they had at least 5 main buds on them. I doubt i'll ever have a grow that good again but i'm gonna give it a damn good go!


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

The hps seems to be making a difference the nodes look like they are getting shorter and the leaves are getting thicker too. I'll do a pic update tomorrow coz not much has happened, i've only noticed the changes coz i look at them so closely lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2009)

bet u wished u had used it sooner eh?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

I thought it might be a bit too strong fo seedlings but i wish i'd used it about 5 days sooner but i couldn't be arsed to put the vent duct back up. The JF smells nice already even though its only in veg. I've got high hopes for those and they weren't cheap and i'm looking forward to the SSH now coz i've heard good things about it, we'll see if ghsc can redeem themselves, with me anyway. I know a lot of people don't like them for different reasons but it was their WW i was not pleased with, it looked great but was weak and bland to smoke


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

Sensi say that Jack Flash is a "world class sativa" i'm no expert but those JF look more indica than the ww i grew but they are only young so they could change, i hope. They are quite tall but thats coz they've been under cfls until two days ago. The SSH are on the right. How do you guys think they are getting on?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

ya that's pretty clearly more indicaish (and maybe a lil'stretched but not a problem) .... they be looking all good though .... vibrant healthy deep colour ... walking on!!~~


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

The stretching is coz of the cfls, i think cfls are only good for starting seeds off and rooting clones. IMHO you shouldn't use them for growth, the ones i have anyway


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm using a single monstro 200W CFL for my vegeing and it got a ton'o'power for vegeing - consistently keeps my nodal spacing really tight .... though I'm sure HID/CMH are probably better - the big CFL is ?cheaper?cooler? don't know if I believe any of that. 


oscaroscar said:


> The stretching is coz of the cfls, i think cfls are only good for starting seeds off and rooting clones. IMHO you shouldn't use them for growth, the ones i have anyway


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

I reckon those high watt cfls will do the trick. Mine are 2 18w ones so they are only just strong enough to have any growth, i didn't put that much thought or money into my veg tent.
I'm gonna start using my foliar feed today when the light comes on (18/6 now). I used it last time and they erupted


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

I started with 9 - 42W CFL's and quickly realized that I wanted more ..... but those first plants grew up really well and I account some of that to a great start under CFL's lots n' lots of people here are doing great things with CFL's but regardless, a direct comparison with HID shows that those plants can have more potential. Doesn't make any or either worng, just different choices for different reasons .... Walk On!!~~


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

I like the low heat aspect of them. I just haven't got enough power with my two little ones. I've only got a little veg tent (dr40). I might get a bigger cfl so i can have dedicated flower and veg tents coz atm i have to veg 'em under my hps


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

and that works too .... I needed to have stealth and plug'n'play ... that's what I got and for now it works ... I REALLY want to grow properly outdoors though ... walk on!!~~


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

We just don't have the weather for it, maybe in Devon or Cornwall it would be ok


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

yea that would make it tough furshure .... I would start them in probably Feb/Mar ... and put outdoors in June ....grow through to September.October ..... it'd be tough cuz I seen snow in every month ....so ANYTHING can happen !!! 


oscaroscar said:


> We just don't have the weather for it, maybe in Devon or Cornwall it would be ok


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah the weathers pretty wet and shitty now let alone september lol, we had hail for 5 mins the other day ffs lol.


----------



## meridan13 (Aug 1, 2009)

lookin good oscar. I like your journal cuz im on holiday now and cant see my babies but i know ours have to be about the same size cuz we started at the same time. Very indica looking with the wide leaves but nonetheless looking very healthy. stay up!


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 2, 2009)

C'MON ENGLAND we invented the friggin game, lets stick it up the aussies


----------



## meridan13 (Aug 2, 2009)

talkin cricket again huh oscar.


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2009)

Old ball swing helped lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 3, 2009)

I got an early finish today so i'm gonna sit and watch it. It looks like its heading for a draw but i hope we can win so it shuts that smug git shane warne up lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll update with a few pics later (they're having a kip atm)


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2009)

oh yeah the plants man i almost forgot bout them lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 3, 2009)

I didn't look at them last night so i'm interested to see what they've been up to since yesterday morning. I'm being strict with myself and not going in when its dark coz these can go hermie from what i've read/been told


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 3, 2009)

I've repotted my "world class sativas" sativas my blotchy white arse into 12L buckets that i've layered with clay pebbles and plagron batmix. The ghsc ssh's are still in the little pots coz i couldn't be bothered to do 'em. The JF's had some really good healthy thick white roots, so hopefully they'll take off now coz the roots have more room. oh yeah and i've started using the foliar feed.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> heres my jf#5 as it was wen it was gifted me at 5 weeks veg. I couldnt of got it that big if id grown it lol. This was back in jan and It was the indi dom pheno, smoked nice but my one had to be chopped early cuz i fouund a boy narna on it at 9 weeks 12.


 I reckon i'm gonna have the same phenos as you. How much did it stretch in 12/12?


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2009)

Not an awfull lot mate maybe 10 inches lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 3, 2009)

how tall was it when you pulled the trigger? 10 inch stretch, wow those sativas are almost uncontrolable lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

that's not a stretch ..... now THAT's a stretch ... hahahaha! glad I popped in .... LOL!


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2009)

it was the same as it is in that pic, bout 13inches from top of pot lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Aussies defy England to earn draw *


The match ended with Australia, who resisted the temptation to have a crack at England's batsmen, leading by 262 on 375-5 when the captains agreed on an early draw at 1750 BST, with 13.4 overs remaining in the day..........


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 4, 2009)

It'll be different at Headingly and the Oval


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm bored, so heres another update with fuck all progress to speak of.


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2009)

looking good bro, lovely and green. So wot me looking at?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 5, 2009)

The 3 in the buckets are the jf and the 2 little ones are the ssh


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2009)

oh yeah lol, sweet mate lol.>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 5, 2009)

I think one of my ssh has snuffed it, all the leaves have curled under so they are almost circular when you look at them side on. I'll post a pic later


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

hmmm ...... what the heck will that be about? weird huh?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 5, 2009)

i dunno the other one is ok. Could be dodgy genetics. I still don't trust ghsc since i grew white widow from them, i hope that was a bad batch of ww and these ssh are good 'uns


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 6, 2009)

Thats the curly one, it seems to have uncurled a bit now but the other one is having problems now it hasn't grown at all in two days FFS. The Jack Flash are fine btw


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 6, 2009)

A few pics of the Jack Flash, I reckon i could take some clones off them next week but i'm gonna wait until the ssh are ready to be cut so that they'll all be the same age, I've gotta get some thing to label them with so i know what the best plant is. I should be getting those "Jacks" next week.
In pic 2 you can see the point where they went under the hps and the stretching stopped


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2009)

personaly id wait for it to grow a few more nodes on the potnetial clones, I find the clones have a better chance if they a few nodes in length.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 6, 2009)

_I'm gonna take 'em 4 nodes long and strip the bottom 2 off i also want to leave a couple of nodes on the plant so it can i can keep growing that branch_


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 7, 2009)

The 2nd and 3rd pics are the 2 SSH which have really slowed down and almost stopped growing, i might repot 'em into the 12L buckets and see if that makes a difference but there is only a few roots showing out of the drainage holes in the little pots so i don't think they're rootbound. Do you guys have any ideas why they are growing so slow?


----------



## rasclot (Aug 7, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> The 2nd and 3rd pics are the 2 SSH which have really slowed down and almost stopped growing, i might repot 'em into the 12L buckets and see if that makes a difference but there is only a few roots showing out of the drainage holes in the little pots so i don't think they're rootbound. Do you guys have any ideas why they are growing so slow?


 i would repot them mate lookin good mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll do it later if i can be arsed, cheers Ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2009)

oi oi oscar!! is 39 pages fashionably late or what hahaha really good work on the barnsley jack! really maximised your space.

subbed for the ride for your super sativas!


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 7, 2009)

Cheers Don, supposed "Sativas", the jack flash look like there is no sativa in them at all, they are Jack Herer X Super Skunk well thats what sensi say anyway. The SSH are only in there coz 2 JF died and i'd had the seeds for ages.

92 for 7 WTF FFS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2009)

another tremendous england collapse. come on you could surely see it coming. 

yeah west and londoners jack flash were more indie than sat, depends why you chose the sativa tho ? going for a different high or just something tastey n different? its still going to be knockout gear

happy growing Oz


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 7, 2009)

I got the jf coz i'd done 2 grows with sensi jack herer and loved it but i fancied a change but still wanted something similar.

102 for 9 FFS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2009)

102 honestly proper piss poor


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2009)

It's just not Cricket is it wen they dunt let ya win lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>puff puff passing through cheesecheese is as english as cricket but stands up against the world better lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 9, 2009)

The Jack Flash are growing pretty well, I could take 3 or 4 cuts from 'em but i'm gonna wait 'til they get bigger then cut the top half of the plant off and use the branches on that half for clones and leave about 7 nodes/14 branches on the plant and flower that.
The SSH(it) are still growing very very slow, i'm starting to get pissed off with 'em now. Does anyone know if they are slow growers? I know its not anything that i'm doing coz the others are fine, useless pieces of crap


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, i forgot to say that when i repotted 'em i used layers of clay pebbles and plagron batmix so its about 50/50. i think it will help with drainage and getting air to the roots, i did it last time and it didn't hurt so i've done it again


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

excellent looking garden. you being doing a lot right. the SSH as I understand does take a long time .... but that time is apparently well rewarded ..... I want to grow some some day ....walk on!!~~ 


oscaroscar said:


> The Jack Flash are growing pretty well, I could take 3 or 4 cuts from 'em but i'm gonna wait 'til they get bigger then cut the top half of the plant off and use the branches on that half for clones and leave about 7 nodes/14 branches on the plant and flower that.
> The SSH(it) are still growing very very slow, i'm starting to get pissed off with 'em now. Does anyone know if they are slow growers? I know its not anything that i'm doing coz the others are fine, useless pieces of crap


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 10, 2009)

The SSH have started growing again, it may have been the shock of repotting them that slowed them down. The JF are taking off now, I could easily take 4 or 5 cuts from each of 'em but i wanna wait 'til the ssh are ready to be cut so all the cuts are the same age (my veg set up is only good for seedlings and rooting clones). i know that could be a mistake coz the jf could get out of control if i let 'em get to big before 12/12. I'll post pics later


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 11, 2009)

The JFs are ready to have babys but the ssh are no where near ready to be cut. The JF are showing little bits where the pre flowers usually are but they are too small to know what they are yet. They were fem seeds so hopefully they'll ladies but from what i've heard about jf#5 i'm not too sure lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm gonna clone (3 from each) the JFs tomorrow and nip the tops out and pull the trigger. I'll clone the ssh's next week when they are big enough to take 3 from each. I know you shouldn't do it in 12/12 but i don't think a week will make that much difference. I'll do a proper update with pics tomorrow coz there will be something worth looking at, maybe lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2009)

yeah first week of twelve is fine, let em get their stretch on a bit lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 13, 2009)

My "sativas" The SSH are the 2 in the middle. I'll do the cuts later when the light comes on (18/6) and take a few more pics


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

beauty EeH!!! Walk on!!~~~ SSH still on the GrowsToDo list.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 13, 2009)

I dunno why but i'm not really that interested in the ssh, its only in there coz i've had the seeds for ages and 2 JFs didn't make it. Hopefully it will be a good 'un. Thanks for the visit Tahoe


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

yea I've heard that about the hazes from some others ... but I'd like to try it cuz some people really like it .... I'll be keep watching.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 13, 2009)

I thinks its because i've been let down by greenhouse


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2009)

Ive been let down by green house too but i have had some good stuff too lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 13, 2009)

I've only tried 'em once. I've heard SSH is one of the best ones they do. we will see lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 13, 2009)

I've just spent an hour taking clones off the JFs, I took 3 from each one and made sure i labelled them good so i know which clones are from what plant so i can keep the best pheno. They are all different sizes so that could mean 3 phenos (???). The last 2 pics are the SSH which have started growing a bit better but still really slow, anyways waddya fink?


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2009)

so u got nine posible clones yeah?


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 14, 2009)

Are you having to prop up the ssh?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep i took 3 (9 in total) from each jf so i can keep the best one as a mother, i took 3 incase i fuck it up so i've got a 1 in 3 chance of a survivor.
One of the ssh is propped up coz it fell over when i sprayed it. I'm gonna clone the ssh's too incase they're good and i don't wanna lose a good plant. I've read ssh is a good strain but we'll see i guess, i've been let down by greenhouse


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 15, 2009)

The JF clones i cut a couple of days ago ain't dead yet so thats a good sign lol. I'll put the main tent on 12/12 tomorrow and the SSH's should be big enough to take some cuts in a few days they are only in veg and pretty small but they smell real nice another good sign. I'll do a proper update tomorrow with pics to mark the 1st day of 12/12. I need a better veg set up so i can grow 'em to a decent size and have the main tent constantly on 12/12 and try the perpetual thing


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 16, 2009)

I've pulled the trigger on 'em today so i guess we'll see a load of hermies from here on out (i frigging hope not). I still haven't taken any babies from the ssh but i think it'll be ok as long as i do it with in a week or so. I had to 12/12 today coz tthe JF were getting too big and coz i ain't grown these JF before i don't know how much they stretch. The ssh are in the middle


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2009)

yeah u dunt want the sort of crowding im getting in my tent lol. I dont think the jf#5's stretch much, nothing like my safari mix lool


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 16, 2009)

You're gonna have to cut a hole in the roof of your tent soon with that one lol. I gonna have too many strains on the go soon coz i should be getting an E cheese cut soon and i'm swapping a couple of ssh cuts with someone for a 9 year old sk#1 that flowers in 7 weeks and is a real nice smoke (i tried some yesterday)


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2009)

sweet. My mate grower from over thew road has a ghs cheese cut thats banging at 7 weeks flower, I keep meaning to get a cut of it from him lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 16, 2009)

Does the Echeese have really dark green shiny leaves and usually have only 5 fingered leaves? coz that old sk#1 does, i know Echeese is a lot older but the guy says its quite similar. Is Echeese an old rare pheno of SK#1?


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2009)

yes it is, your right Oscar tho the cheese i have has 7 fingerd leaves.
Yeah apparently its an old sknk#1 pheno from back in the late 80's before they started mixing afgani into the sk#1 blend.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 16, 2009)

Excellent (Mr Burns style). I want to try so many strains but i ain't got the room or time, I wish i'd started growing years ago coz i love it, my mrs thinks i'm obsessed lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

hahahah /... .then you know for sure its the right thing to do .... follow your passion, particul,arly when the missus thinks oposite. Then you know for sure it is good good thing ... hahahaha! You can Tell I'm divorced? right!?!!~~~~~ 


oscaroscar said:


> Excellent (Mr Burns style). I want to try so many strains but i ain't got the room or time, I wish i'd started growing years ago coz i love it, my mrs thinks i'm obsessed lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 16, 2009)

My mrs doesn't even smoke so she don't understand the obsession, all the more for me lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2009)

Ah lucky u Oscar mate, my misses luvs it a bit too much lol, bless her love her to bits lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 16, 2009)

Mines great too. My Mum rang me earlier and asked me how my breeding spiders are doing, i nearly pissed myself, i'd forgot all about the spiders lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 17, 2009)

I was rummaging in the freezer last night and i found a bag of latex gloves that i used to trim my last crop, i kept 'em coz they were covered in resin and this is what got. A fucking great smoke, even if i say so myself. I stunk the house out with it!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

finding lost presents is VERY special .... Walk on!!~~~~ 


oscaroscar said:


> I was rummaging in the freezer last night and i found a bag of latex gloves that i used to trim my last crop, i kept 'em coz they were covered in resin and this is what got. A fucking great smoke, even if i say so myself. I stunk the house out with it!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 17, 2009)

I just pinched the tops out of the JF's. Still no sign of sex yet (fem seeds). The branch tips are getting paler so i know they are starting to grow real fast now, i just gave 'em double the recommended dose of grow nutes to give 'em a boost or kill 'em lol. One of the SSH is big enough to take some cuts but not the other one so i'll wait. The JF clones ain't dead yet so hopefully they'll take root. What do you guys think?


----------



## rasclot (Aug 18, 2009)

lookin good mate full of health


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 18, 2009)

Cheers Ras. I just took 6 clones of the SSH (3 each). They've all been flowering for 3 days now. The JF's have got some very small female pre flowers showing. I think i may have let them get too big so i think i'll some problems with size in a few weeks. The SSH are still growing real slow and look shabby


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2009)

u just wait till u pull the trigger on the ssh's I bet they go mental lol. hows the jf5 clones looking?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 19, 2009)

I have pulled the trigger on the ssh's one of 'em looks awful and the other one don't look much better. The JF clones are doing ok, a couple of them have started to look a bit yellow which i think means they are starting to get roots. Does anyone know if that is true? I'll do a proper update tomorrow


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll update tomorrow, i only got in from work an hour ago


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2009)

Back shift or an early finish on ya night shift?


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2009)

Come on england!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 21, 2009)

I did a 15 hour shift yesterday and a 13 hour today. But the cricket cheered me up. I'll defo do an update tomorrow i'm frigging knackered.
The SSH have got some proper pre flowers but only one JF has got them the other two have yet to show 'emselves


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 21, 2009)

Its looking like i might have 3 phenos of JF coz i've got a little stocky one with really tight nodes lots of branches, a taller stretchier one and one in the middle. The clones are still alive


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2009)

cool, I will be waiting for wen u get time and the energy to update lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 22, 2009)

It won't be until tonight coz i'm watching the cricket. We are gonna give it to the aussies, C'MON ENGLAND!!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2009)

im watching the gp qulifying lol love my F1 lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm gonna watch the qualifying while its the lunch break. the mrs has got the right hump with me coz all i wanna do is sit in front of the telly.


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2009)

its a shame cuz its a lovely day lol, I love the sun but it kills me misses aww bless lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 22, 2009)

I promise i'll update tomorrow, after the cricket if i'm sober, but i doubt it, i better do it in the morning, if i'm up in time. thinking about it.. it'll probably be monday lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2009)

all in good time mate get ya prioritys right lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 23, 2009)

A couple of phone pics to show you guys that they ain't dead (yet). 1 week in 12/12, the SSH(it) are still in the middle. Ten more wickets and we've got the urn back, 
COME ON ENGLAND!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 23, 2009)

I just checked my JF clones and 4 of 'em have got roots showing, its taken 9 days. Is that quick?


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2009)

fairly quick yeah mate well done lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 23, 2009)

The veiw out of my front window ten minutes ago needless to say i shit myself


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2009)

there has been a police sports car jag i think parked 100 yards up the road, its been there two nights now lol


----------



## skeeter420 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice grow man. Watch


----------



## skeeter420 (Aug 23, 2009)

Watch out for them damn coppers thought


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> The veiw out of my front window ten minutes ago needless to say i shit myself


i think it was the other week i had a roit van and two squad cars pull up outside mine and i shit mesen real bad lol. They came into my block and knocked a dooor then left with no one weird fuking coppers lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 23, 2009)

get in there!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2009)

lol you lot are aright bunch of net cutain nellies hahah if the plod were there for you youd be calling a joiner to board up your door not taking picks of em on the street lol

girls are looking good oscar !!!


----------



## rasclot (Aug 24, 2009)

lookin healthy oscar ul be happy with the ssh hell of a smoke 1 of my favoirite im sure theyl be flyin wen they go into 12/12 good work materas


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 24, 2009)

I think i left it too long to flower the JF's coz they are getting BIG and don't look like stopping for a couple of weeks, its a good job i nipped the tops out. All of 'em have got female preflowers except for the shortest JF. The SSH are still growing very very slowly the JF have almost doubled in size in the 1st week of 12/12 and the SSH have only grown about 4 inches. The last 2 pics are the clones which have rooted in 10 days the SSH cuts are 5 days behind. 
I might have a sat dom JF the tallest ones leaves are getting thinner blades as its getting bigger.
Did i mention i'm pleased about the cricket


----------



## meridan13 (Aug 24, 2009)

the cuts are looking great, i got 2 myself rooted in rocks and water and the other in soil. idk about cricket though ive never quite watched it cuz im from across the pond.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 25, 2009)

All the JF's are female for now lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

1st pic is the "best" SSH(it), 2nd pic is the shortest JF and the last 2 are the biggest JF you can see how much the branches on that one have stretched. The other JF is somewhere in between those two. If i have another go at SSH i'll get the Mr Nice ones coz these greenhouse are awful


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2009)

how old is that ssh, it looks like u could veg a few weeks longer lol?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

Its 5 days younger than the JF, now do you see why i call it SSHit?


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2009)

some plants are slow growers, some try and out grow what ever enviroment they in. The wake an bakes kickin in and i have lost the thred of what i was saying lol sozz puff puff pass ww/bb


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

that JF looks like its really going to be a great plant the uniform structure, i reckon shell be the producer! 

lookin good Oscar dude


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

I hope so too. I've cloned everything so whatever is the best one i'll be keeping.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

I just went in the tent to water 'em and the biggest JF is getting HUGE, i topped it so hopefully it won't get out of control, i think its gonna have a nice even canopy coz the lower branches are the same height as the top. The SSH are still looking unhealthy and weak, they might be growing crap coz of all the negative vibes they've been getting from me but i doubt it, they are lucky i don't need the space coz they'd be in the fucking bin, hopefully they'll surprise me but i doubt that too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

you got to have more faith fella!!! jack flash is a true beauty


----------



## sometimer (Aug 27, 2009)

Your first crop looked fat. your second crop, nice so far.... I would defeinately invest a little more into your cfl's. I have 4x24w running on mine right now at 1 week old and they're lookin good. last week I started my little farm. All bagseed so I doubt I will have as great a crop as your first. Thinkin about keeping a journal for it....def goin to keep a photo journal. But thanks for the good read I'll be followin it as I grow mine. Might try to lst them. Seemed like it helped yours and the theory sounds practical. What, with it giving more of the plants surface area more light and all. Good work and keep us up.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you got to have more faith fella!!! jack flash is a true beauty


 I have faith in the jack flash its the super silver haze i've got the hump with


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 27, 2009)

sometimer said:


> Your first crop looked fat. your second crop, nice so far.... I would defeinately invest a little more into your cfl's. I have 4x24w running on mine right now at 1 week old and they're lookin good. last week I started my little farm. All bagseed so I doubt I will have as great a crop as your first. Thinkin about keeping a journal for it....def goin to keep a photo journal. But thanks for the good read I'll be followin it as I grow mine. Might try to lst them. Seemed like it helped yours and the theory sounds practical. What, with it giving more of the plants surface area more light and all. Good work and keep us up.


 Thanks sometimer, that 1st crop was mint and still is, i'll still be smoking it for a while. I know i should get a better veg set up but that little tent don't really need any more light. i'm gonna get a bigger veg tent and get a 300w MH so the bigger tent will be 12/12 all the time, thanks for stopping by


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2009)

hey oz which seedbank is it? sensi?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah its sensi. i did their jack herer and loved it. I trust sensi. I ain't been growing even a year so i'm pretty inexperienced but they haven't dissapointed me so far. I've tried ghsc twice and they've been just awful, i did thier white widow and it was crap big yeild though and you've seen the state of those super silver haze which is supposed to be one of the best they do. I'm looking forward to see how your Jack47 turn out coz i nearly got those


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

A couple of pics to compare the tallest and shortest JF's they were topped on the same day and one has only grown 3 inches and the other one 7 inches and the 3rd one is somewhere in the middle. The shortest one is devoloping alot quicker the tallest one has almost identical leaves as the jack herer. When i rub the tops of the branches it smells like sick... nice.
The clones have all rooted well even the ssh are showing roots, the JF rooted in 9 days, it has been 14 days since i cut the JF and 10 for the ssh. 
It looks like i'm gonna have some nice variation of phenos on the JF


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)

puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ww/bb u might wanna sit down wen u toke it, its had my mate over the otherday lol. Are the clones still all right? I got 8 clones in my prop waiting for my mate to come get em for his grow and he aint pulled his figer out yet lol i need the room too ffs.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

What are the clones you've got waiting?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2009)

lookin fine oscar, everyone loves a different pheno i just took 2 cuts of each of my 4 querkles trying to find the 2 different ones to keep lol but with my labelling skills well see.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

I made sure i labelled 'em, but i could still fuck it up lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2009)

i labelled me mums then wrote on the end of cotton buds n stuck em into the peat pellets the missus thought i was going mental


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)

cheese and psychosis


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

I labelled the mums 1, 2 and 3 then marked the tray that the rockwool cubes sit in so as long as i don't muddle them up it should be ok, I'll probably only keep one JF (the best one) coz i wanna try so many different strains but i ain't got room to keep too many on the go, i'm gutted i lost my Jack Herer, I had to chuck all my plants a while ago coz i had relatives coming at short notice, the cunts thought it would be a nice surprise, it was only young clones but still a pain in the arse


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 28, 2009)

love that pic of the cube and roots. all looking so robust and healthy. Good work man! Walking On!!~~


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

I just been in the tent and in 24 hours one ssh has shot up about 5 inches and out of all the plants in there its the only one to have a hint of trichs at 12 days flowering, it looks like its gonna be a one cola plant, i'll cut all the wispy branches off at the bottom and see what that does.
I'll do a decent update sunday with the good camera


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 30, 2009)

The 1st pic is of the ssh that is starting to look more like a decent plant, the other one is still a peice of crap. the 2nd is a group shot, it looks like i'm gonna have 2 sat dom JF's and one ind dom, the ind dom is flowering faster than all the others.
I'll repot the clones today if i can be arsed, they need it. it was only 16 days ago that i cut 'em, i'm pretty pleased with how quick they've rooted


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2009)

they have rooted well oscar, good job. Oh yeah morni9ng he types while yawning his head off lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2009)

[youtube]/v/KhcSEwWHYI4&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 30, 2009)

Cheers Fred, the Jf still ain't stopped stretching yet, i hope they don't get much bigger or i'll have to use the growth stunting hormone i got, i don't want to coz it'll stress 'em and jf herm easy i've heard


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2009)

do wot i do and gently bend the stem bout 8inches from the top.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 30, 2009)

i topped 'em so there are too many tops each plant has got about 12


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2009)

Itll jus take a bit mor time and suport thats all lol be worth it rather than stressing em


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll see how it goes. its 2 weeks 12/12 today so they should stop soon, the cooltube will help stop any burning


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)

you did say ... ahh .... TwElEve? 


oscaroscar said:


> i topped 'em so there are too many tops each plant has got about 12


I agree. 


mr west said:


> Itll jus take a bit mor time and suport thats all lol be worth it rather than stressing em


I had the burning problem last grow. This time they are both teased over to the almost horizontal .... great work man ... they're gonna be sweet .... walking On !!!~~~~~~


oscaroscar said:


> I'll see how it goes. its 2 weeks 12/12 today so they should stop soon, the cooltube will help stop any burning


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm repotting the clones today, only the JF's though coz i can't be arsed to do the ssh. they grow so slowly it just seems like too much agro coaxing 'em up to a decent size, i know good things come to those that wait but i'm impatient. I'll do pics later


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2009)

morning Osccar, so do u pot the rockwool into????


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 31, 2009)

I just put the whole thing into a small pot with a layer of perlite at the bottom for drainage and the rest is filled with soil (plagrton batmix) and thats it, it works for me so i'll keep doing it. I was gonna go coco but i figured if it ain't broke don't fix it


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

good on ya mate ... so often we fuk with things cuz we think we need to. simple can be good. sure you might get a better whatever if you do whaever .... but .... with what I am doing, the probabilities are higher that I'm gonna get what I got lastr time .. cuz I dun this be4 ..... walk on!!~~~~ 


oscaroscar said:


> I just put the whole thing into a small pot with a layer of perlite at the bottom for drainage and the rest is filled with soil (plagrton batmix) and thats it, it works for me so i'll keep doing it. I was gonna go coco but i figured if it ain't broke don't fix it


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 1, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I just put the whole thing into a small pot with a layer of perlite at the bottom for drainage and the rest is filled with soil (plagrton batmix) and thats it, it works for me so i'll keep doing it. I was gonna go coco but i figured if it ain't broke don't fix it


hey oscar i sent back that rep mate, you deserve it more than me lol. i was wondering if you use any nutes with that plagron batmix.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 2, 2009)

Things are starting to take shape in the tent. The good/not as crap SSH is really starting to grow now and the shabby one is picking up too and the JF's are devoloping nicely. I'll do a decent update with pics soon... honestly lol
Oh yeah i almost forgot, i got 5 clones of that 9 year old SK#1 that finishes in 6 an half weeks. They ain't rooted coz the bloke cut 'em in front of me last night, the mother was awesome it was huge and he said he took 75 cuts from it 2 weeks ago!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 2, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey oscar i sent back that rep mate, you deserve it more than me lol. i was wondering if you use any nutes with that plagron batmix.


 I use bio bizz nutes grow and bloom and advanced nutrients overdrive in the last few weeks


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 3, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I use bio bizz nutes grow and bloom and advanced nutrients overdrive in the last few weeks


right good too know.. im using plagron light mix with hesi nutes at mo.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 3, 2009)

The last two pics are of the new clones (SK#1 that flowers in 6 1/2 weeks) and the SSH after a bit of a haircut, its looking a lot better now but still not great. I'll take some pics with the good camera at the weekend. The overhead pic is the shortest JF.
What do you guys think?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

beautiful ... doing really well. The third pic, some of the leaves are discoloured along the veins etc?, ph? looking like they're all doing well. 


oscaroscar said:


> The last two pics are of the new clones (SK#1 that flowers in 6 1/2 weeks) and the SSH after a bit of a haircut, its looking a lot better now but still not great. I'll take some pics with the good camera at the weekend. The overhead pic is the shortest JF.
> What do you guys think?


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 3, 2009)

The clones? the yellowing is coz i left it too late to repot and they weren't getting any food, they are now and the colour is coming back now.
Thanks for stopping by Tahoe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

man seeing that JF is making me think i should have ghotten some on my last seed buying...looks like shes gonna be a right performer nice work oz


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 3, 2009)

This post is dedicated to the biggest Jack Flash, which is nearly 2 and a half weeks in 12/12, in pic 3 you can see where i topped it. I'll let the pics do the talking now.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

beauty EH!?!!~~~~~


----------



## rasclot (Sep 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> beauty EH!?!!~~~~~


 yeah she is good work oscar


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 3, 2009)

Cheers Ras and Tahoe, its not really down to me its the plants that do all the work.... oh and sensi seeds. I ain't smoked it yet so it could still be a load of old crap, but i hope not lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2009)

u sell ur self hort Oscar my man, ur working constantly to keep their enviroment right. If u stopped putting money in the electric they would soon die and wither or wither and die


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

u be the one giving the love. don't forget that. big contribution in the life and health of your plant. Walking on!!~~~ 


oscaroscar said:


> Cheers Ras and Tahoe, its not really down to me its the plants that do all the work.... oh and sensi seeds. I ain't smoked it yet so it could still be a load of old crap, but i hope not lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2009)

These pics are of the shortest/indica dom JF and the runt SSH. an overall view of the main tent the boring veg tent.
I will definitely do an update with the decent camera soon


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh yeah i forgot to say the runt SSH that i keep slagging off smells REALLY nice, so it might be due an apology lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2009)

never underestimate the runt of the litter oscar, tent looks great man


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> never underestimate the runt of the litter oscar, tent looks great man


 Cheers Don, its a little empty for my liking though, i like to cram the fuckers in there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2009)

man after my own heart...


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2009)

You watching the cricket Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2009)

nope im gettin ready to do the morrisons run then potting on some more cuttings...


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2009)

Its a hard life. The mrs is at work and i'm sat about watching the cricket and getting baked, where did it all go wrong? lol
I'm up at 4 tomorrow to be at work at 5 in the morning, thats where it goes wrong FFS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2009)

dude you need a beer! actually i need a beer. hahaha

ive done my 5AM starts an i aint going back there. great finishing at 2 pm tho


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2009)

2pm, i'd love that, i do 15 hour days all the time and i friggin hate it and i start at different times every day too, pain the arse


----------



## rasclot (Sep 6, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> 2pm, i'd love that, i do 15 hour days all the time and i friggin hate it and i start at different times every day too, pain the arse


 its a hard life n it i start at 8.30 n finish between 1-3 lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

looking mighty mighty fine. working hours yea .... I really don't get where our lives are all headed. Modern (western-affluent) society is not sustainable ....I mean from a mental stability perspective. I think we're in the midst of that "shift" but the "norms" are changing for good. We're all standing in the middle of history in the making at the moment. And with that .... loaded, torched, inhale/exhale .... ahhhh .... all's good in the end. if it ain't good yet, it ain't the end yet. Walking On!!~~~~~~


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2009)

rasclot said:


> its a hard life n it i start at 8.30 n finish between 1-3 lol


 Lazy twat, are you a postie?


----------



## rasclot (Sep 6, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Lazy twat, are you a postie?


 na carpet fitter easy life


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 7, 2009)

postie's life is easy. mine is easier cuz i dont work and just go to class 10-1 everyday....
living the lift but still i cant even burn one down cuz i gotta take a drug test for one of my EMT classes. gotta be clean to treat dying human beings apparently


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2009)

I beat all of ya I dunt have to be anywhere I dunt want to. No job, no worries. Why should i sweat to make someone elses life easier?? My time is more expensive than my weed lol and my energy is not for sale to anyone lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2009)

told ya the Aussies would be kicking it back to us in the 1 dayers eh oscar. hardly convincing tho only 39 runs...


----------



## grow space (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking good man.Really nice and healthy bushes.



keep up the splendid work....


----------



## Mammath (Sep 7, 2009)

*hehe... I'm just chiming in here because Oscar you are the type of fella who asks ones country of origins only so you can give him shit about a silly game between a bat and a ball!
You should be ashamed.... lol.

Other than the cricket, and the current one-day results... I'm gonna take the time to check out ya grow...
This could be worse than me giving you shit about us Aussies wiping the floor with you tender arses in the limited over games at the moment 

Oh yeah by the way...
You didn't kick our 'ashes', if your kick'n it, there's very little competition... like it's not close.
You won the 'ashes' because of shitty umpiring decisions... we'll win the one-days because we're fucking good!

Looking forward to critiquing your grow 
...and I'm serious about weed!

*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2009)

Mammath said:


> *hehe... I'm just chiming in here because Oscar you are the type of fella who asks ones country of origins only so you can give him shit about a silly game between a bat and a ball!
> You should be ashamed.... lol.
> 
> Other than the cricket, and the current one-day results... I'm gonna take the time to check out ya grow...
> ...



gloves are off ITS OOOOOOOON NOW!!! lolz


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2009)

I feel like a kid again wen me mates perants kick off at each other while ur visiting.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2009)

thats it Vera were not stoppin here to be insultd.... get yer coat


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking nice!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2009)

mos def WW uniform tastiness


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 7, 2009)

Mammath said:


> *hehe... I'm just chiming in here because Oscar you are the type of fella who asks ones country of origins only so you can give him shit about a silly game between a bat and a ball!*
> *You should be ashamed.... lol.*
> 
> *Other than the cricket, and the current one-day results... I'm gonna take the time to check out ya grow...*
> ...


 Blimey Mammath, have i done something to upset you? lol if i have, please accept my sincerest apologies, honestly i really hope i haven't offended you and your amazing test side


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 7, 2009)

Thats the medium jack flash it hasn't had its own post yet so here it is. I think all the JF's are gonna give me a couple of oz each, i hope.. The SSH smell really nice, not very strong (its only 3 weeks of 12/12) but really nice. What do ya think? any critique of this grow is more than welcome lol


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 7, 2009)

who can critique such a great grow! i just hope now that i have my hps up i can start seeing nice buds like you have oscar. we r on the same time frame so im hoping the light will make a difference soon. The only thing is i dont have ventilation or a cool tube yet so the light is like 12 inches from the tops. 

check out my grow and critique me lol i know i can definitely use some ideas/constructive criticism from someone who obviously knows what hes doing. 

Great job man and stay up!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 7, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> who can critique such a great grow!


Me.



oscaroscar said:


> Blimey Mammath, have i done something to upset you? lol if i have, please accept my sincerest apologies, honestly i really hope i haven't offended you and your amazing test side


Oh 'Mr innocent' please...
If your gonna lay down a bit of 'smak' then you should be prepared for some retaliation.
Plus you had a go at a lot more than just our cricket side.
You should actually be thanking our nation not bagging it.
If it wasn't for the help of us 'flaming gallahs' you 'poms' would probably be speaking fucking German over there lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 7, 2009)

I haven't had a go at your nation, just you and your cricket team and i'm certain if you'd have won the ashes you would have been the first to rub it in. I can take banter if it is about the thumping your giving us in the one dayers. Truce Mam?
Contructive criticism is always welcome.

I let them get too tall coz the light is bleaching the top parts of the plants and i can't get the light any higher


----------



## Mammath (Sep 7, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I haven't had a go at your nation, just you and your cricket team and i'm certain if you'd have won the ashes you would have been the first to rub it in. I can take banter if it is about the thumping your giving us in the one dayers. Truce Mam?
> Contructive criticism is always welcome.
> 
> I let them get too tall coz the light is bleaching the top parts of the plants and i can't get the light any higher


Your plants don't look that tall and you have 180cm of vert don't you?
I know your running a 600w but are you sure it's bleaching?
Got any pics of what your concerned about?

Usually it's the buds that are directly under the bulb that will be worst affected if its lumens doing the damage.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll put some pics up tomorrow, i gotta hit the sack, i'm up at 4:30


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2009)

tie them kangaroos down sport! aahahahaha 
[youtube]aPu-C5vvzU4&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Mammath (Sep 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tie them kangaroos down sport! aahahahaha



Rolf is English I think , or at least I think he should be 

I got something better than that Don. ahhaha!

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AZLx4Os8TBs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AZLx4Os8TBs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Check out these Gallahs!

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZlEXTKXiGec&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZlEXTKXiGec&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

We're diggers, yes... but 'we'll knock ya block off', like anyone would if you give us too much shit.
Only difference is it's, it's warm all year round here! 

Edit: We like to take the piss out of ourselves more than any nation probably.
So we don't need any help!
We are genuine cats, down to earth 100% larrikins, with a unique essence of guts and balls.
We'll have ya back if things get rough and have a laugh along the way... 



Looking foward to the the pics of the bleached buds?
I like to bleach 'em too so I know my lumens are doing their job 
On with the growing!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2009)

baaaaaaaaahahahahahahah aaaaaaa priceless man ive seen some funny instruments but never a fishin rod. quality.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 8, 2009)

Rolf Harris English




mam he is one of yours mate. 

Born30 March 1930 (1930-03-30) (age 79)
Bassendean, Perth, Western Australia, Australia

ps I cant get that tune out of my head now lol, he can run the pants off a kangaroo.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 8, 2009)

The trichs are coming, you can't really see it in these crap phone pics. the SSH has almost stopped stretching now (2 pics) and the last pic you can just about see the bleaching, i moved the light higher the other day and the green is coming back a bit. 

I promise to take some pics with the decent camera soon, i've almost got some porn to show but not quite


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking good oscar mate, like the monagramed towel lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 9, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Rolf Harris English
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I love the dude. Quite a character. Talented and a little weird.
We haven't seen him for 30 years so we've given him over lol.
He must seem to strike more of an audience over there lol.
You know his folks were from 'Cardiff' though don't ya mate?
That's up your way in't it? lol.



Hey oscar.
Can't see the bleaching in the pics.
All looks good.
Why didn't you top them all?
Look at your increased yield from the topping!
Was it an experiment not to top all?


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 9, 2009)

ok question...what is bleaching? and they r looking good i cant wait to see them under a decent camera. BUD PORN is always great! good lookin oscar man!


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Looking good oscar mate, like the monagramed towel lol


 Those are down to the Mrs lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey oscar.
Can't see the bleaching in the pics.
All looks good.
Why didn't you top them all?
Look at your increased yield from the topping!
Was it an experiment not to top all?[/QUOTE]

They are a bit yellow and the leaves have gone a bit leathery near the top, you can't see it that well with the phone cam but its there, it is getting a bit better though. 
Its only the 2 super silver hazes that i didn't top coz the branching was so weak i didn't think it would help


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 9, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> ok question...what is bleaching? and they r looking good i cant wait to see them under a decent camera. BUD PORN is always great! good lookin oscar man!


 Thanks Meridan, bleaching is caused when the parts of the plant that are nearest the light get affected by the strength of the light the same way your hair gets bleached by the sun (probably). Its not a really serious problem but its one i could do without, i left it too late to flower 'em by about 5 days.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 9, 2009)

You can just about see the bleaching in this pic, if you look at the bits of the leaves that are more shaded by other leaves you can see that they are darker green and the more exposed leaves are paler. The phone doesn't pick it up too well


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 9, 2009)

I go with the bleaching only very slight, but left it 5 days too late to flower?


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 9, 2009)

I let them get a bit too big, if i'd 12/12'd 5 days earlier they would have been smaller and not stretched so high IMO


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 9, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Looking nice!!


It looks a level canopy?


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2009)

better canopy than mine lol


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 9, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> You can just about see the bleaching in this pic, if you look at the bits of the leaves that are more shaded by other leaves you can see that they are darker green and the more exposed leaves are paler. The phone doesn't pick it up too well


I can definitely see it and know what you are talking about. The sun does it to my hair every summer. but as years go by i get darker and darker blonde. I wonder what thats do too. probably just gene expression at different time of your life. like my eyes going from blue to green! 

Looks great oscar keep it goin man. What do you feed them by the way?


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like the SSH filled in nicely too. What is the order that the plants are in now. I cant quite tell but looks like you may have moved the JF that was in the back left to the front left huh?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 10, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> They are a bit yellow and the leaves have gone a bit leathery near the top, you can't see it that well with the phone cam but its there, it is getting a bit better though.
> Its only the 2 super silver hazes that i didn't top coz the branching was so weak i didn't think it would help


Bleaching will usually occur on the tops of the leaf ridges.
I think I can make out what your talking about from that last pic.
I don't reckon it's bleaching because the damage is too broard, still but get a good pic up and we'll know for sure.

I reckon they look a little under fed maybe.
Whats the feed schedule?
They may specifically need some Mg. Do you use cal/mag? Got some epsom salts handy?
It could just be a deficiency which is easy fixed.

As for the topping, good work on the ones ya did, you've set them up nicely and I agree your canopy looks good with lots of bud sites.
The haze should have been a definite top though no matter what, they are lanky and viney and need sculpting 

3 - 0 so far by the way


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> Looks like the SSH filled in nicely too. What is the order that the plants are in now. I cant quite tell but looks like you may have moved the JF that was in the back left to the front left huh?


Well spotted, I did move 'em but it was back right and front left that swapped places. 
I feed them on bio bizz bloom at 1 and half times the reccomended dose and i'll give 'em advanced nutrients overdrive for the last few weeks before i flush.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Bleaching will usually occur on the tops of the leaf ridges.
> I think I can make out what your talking about from that last pic.
> I don't reckon it's bleaching because the damage is too broard, still but get a good pic up and we'll know for sure.
> 
> ...


 I got some mag stuff at the weekend and it hasn't started to make any difference (yet)

If i grow any hazes again i'll spend a bit more time and effort vegging them, i only did those coz 2 of the JF's didn't get the past germing stage and i'd had the seeds for ages, i've still got 3 ssh beans left so when i've the time and space free i might try and do a better job with them.

One dayers PFFT!! but credit where credits due, you're hammering us


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2009)

These pics are of the shortest JF. It devoloping a bit quicker than the other two and its a darker green which makes me think that it is bleaching on the other two coz this one is shorter and further away from the light. The other pics are of the clones and the runt SSH


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2009)

coming on mate and looking good >>>>>>>


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 11, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> These pics are of the shortest JF. It devoloping a bit quicker than the other two and its a darker green which makes me think that it is bleaching on the other two coz this one is shorter and further away from the light. The other pics are of the clones and the runt SSH


looks good im loving the bud sites, and theres so fuckin many. quick question what are the dimensions on your veg cab? im thinking of starting one soon but right now i only have an 18gal bucket for it. im wondering if it will be big enough.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 11, 2009)

The veg tent is tiny. its about 18 inches square and 3 1/2 foot tall. I really need to upgrade it coz its only just good enough for rooting clones and seedlings


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2009)

I got a tiny veg room too, going for massive plants in tiny pots lol, once ive made some room ill pot on yay.


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 12, 2009)

how big is yours westy?


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 12, 2009)

Not much new on the JF's/SSH's but the next lot that i'm gonna veg and flower is the ORIGINAL EXODUS CHEESE and PSYCHOSIS and i can't f##king wait.
I'm sorry if what i've just typed doesn't make sense but i've been out on the town and done some strange tablets that have the markings of a japanese car firm on them (mitsubishi) i hope they are out of my system by next week LMFAO......
BTW it has taken me nearly an hour to write this....... I hope i ain't said owt i'll regret....
anyways i'm gonna try and get some kip (its 4:30am, i'm usually getting up for work at this time) with the help of a morphine tablet..... laters


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2009)

you hadf some mitzys, I aint had any of those in many years, they used to be good pills. What they like now and can u get any more lol?


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2009)

Another cheesey soldier for the ranks yay. The cheese fairy must of been busy this weekend......


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> how big is yours westy?


my veg room is bout 22inches square and bout 5 feet high with a 250w crossover mh bulb, this isnt a recent pic but u get the idea lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 13, 2009)

The mitsi's were good but weak, i had 4 of 'em, i did 2 at a time about 2 hours apart, a good night all in all. i've only just got up at 4:20pm so i think the sedative worked (cheers mate lol)


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2009)

lol good good lol. Checked the trich on my ww and still some clear ffs grr.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 14, 2009)

So when we seeing the new arrivals osca?


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll put some pics up in a bit, the stems on one of 'em have gone purple, any ideas?
I've also treated them with some stuff for spider mites and i'll treat 'em again tomorrow (no offence but you can't be too careful lol)


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2009)

i promise to do pics tomoz, i just can't be arsed. I still feel rough from the weekend, it takes longer to get over it now i'm getting old lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2009)

purple stems is quite normal for cheese and co. Dunt worry bout that, its part of the pheno


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Not much new on the JF's/SSH's but the next lot that i'm gonna veg and flower is the ORIGINAL EXODUS CHEESE and PSYCHOSIS and i can't f##king wait.
> I'm sorry if what i've just typed doesn't make sense but i've been out on the town and done some strange tablets that have the markings of a japanese car firm on them (mitsubishi) i hope they are out of my system by next week LMFAO......
> BTW it has taken me nearly an hour to write this....... I hope i ain't said owt i'll regret....
> anyways i'm gonna try and get some kip (its 4:30am, i'm usually getting up for work at this time) with the help of a morphine tablet..... laters



hqhhahahaha man after me own heart i see. as many uppers in the space of time allotted then a sleeper to knock you out till your semi normal again... 

aint had a decent E in donkeys years, last i heard they were changing hands at £8 for good ones. n sod that for a game of toy soldiers.


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2009)

fuck I'd pay a score for a decent pill like they were back in 1990 fuck id pay 40 quid for an old school dove ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2009)

i pay 40-50 for a g of mdma these days its easier to get than a good E.... times we live in eh ?! lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah but even thats gash compared to real E cuz its not even mdma powder they r selling its that meow stuff. like getting speed wen u want coke. Not the same but will keep i up for hours


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2009)

haha my mdma comes in a brick looks like a lump of quartz. i think i prefer plant food the complete lack of comedown was so refreshing.


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2009)

give me a good pill anyday but i know they dont excist anymore.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 15, 2009)

Those at the weekend were good, really clean and no puking on the way up or down but they just weren't very strong. A bit speedy i think coz my jaw was still aching a bit yesterday.

Anyways heres an update as promised.

The stuff in the little bottle is what i've been treating them with, anyone used it?
The Cheese are the 2 at the front and Pychosis are the 2 in the middle and the 3 JF's are at the back of the little veg tent. Then some pics of the shortest JF and the last one is the better SSH


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2009)

looking good oscar mate lol. That stuff u got looks similer to some stufff i use lol but difrent as well, theres a pic in my cheese thread some where cant find it on my pc lol soz. How many times did u top ur jf? mighty boosh


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 15, 2009)

I only topped the JF's once at about the tenth node.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 15, 2009)

That short JF is getting sticky and smelly at just over 4 weeks, i reckon that'll be the better one out of the 3 and the good SSH smells really lemony. I just want them hurry up and get the fuck outta me tent and make room for the cheese and psychosis lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2009)

kool, never enough room for those two gals lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> That short JF is getting sticky and smelly at just over 4 weeks, i reckon that'll be the better one out of the 3 and the good SSH smells really lemony. I just want them hurry up and get the fuck outta me tent and make room for the cheese and psychosis lol



hahahaha welcome to our world  wish yer life away on this stuff man


----------



## Mammath (Sep 16, 2009)

5 nil so far...

Why don't I hear you talking about the cricket much anymore dude?

The Ashes was close, but this is arse kicking frenzy!


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2009)

us brits like a good arse kicking why do u think we play so much sport lol. My football team got beat 4-0 last sat ffs. Its the english way to feel bad about sport or we'd have better sportsmen and women. Do the auzys play snooker???? We good at that, what about darts?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 16, 2009)

woon hoondred an eeghty! Sorry that's my best spelt pommy accent 

We are a sport orientated nation.
We eat, drink, piss, shit, sport.

We love a bit of competition


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah u carry on with ya sport we'll jus carry on making cures for illness and stem cell reserch and all that complicated stuff lol. lol, just kiddin. U keep ur yellow whites and we''l stick to our labcoats lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> yeah u carry on with ya sport we'll jus carry on making cures for illness and stem cell reserch and all that complicated stuff lol. lol, just kiddin. U keep ur yellow whites and we''l stick to our labcoats lol


Nice Westy, you sound fired up lol. I like it!
If I get cut, my blood is a red colour, we all be the same mate!
Good on everyone, from everywhere, for their contributions, for chipping in and helping out...


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2009)

hackels up lol.
\im not ued to confrontations and panik lmao. I'm a dog best left on the lead, let me off and ill go hide lol. Id rather make love not war.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

sweeeet sweeet toothless love haahhahahahahaha


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 16, 2009)

Id rarther get mashed than play sport and cricket bores the fk out of me the winning team is the one who gets the most clothes on the umpires


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 16, 2009)

Mammath said:


> 5 nil so far...
> 
> Why don't I hear you talking about the cricket much anymore dude?
> 
> The Ashes was close, but this is arse kicking frenzy!


I've been waiting for you to start taking the piss, whats taken you so long? We're fucking useless at one day cricket and it shows. Its gonna be embarassing at that champions trophy. Ponting was awesome yesterday, its gonna be 7 - 0 FFS. This summer is all about the ashes for me


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 19, 2009)

I've bought a new set up for vegging, I'll do some pics later/tomorrow once i've assembled it. I've got a cabinet thats 70cm wide, 70cm high and 45cm deep and the light is 110w power plant sunmate, i've also got a bathroom extractor fan for the cabinet.

The better SSH has got a bit of burning on the leaves, i've flushed it and i'm gonna halve the feed and see if that stops it getting any worse


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2009)

yoyoyo oscaroscar hes our man. Blah blah he can he can he can.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 20, 2009)

The tent at nearly 5 weeks. The SSH's are bottom left and middle and the rest are the JF's. I'll be making my new veg set up later on today and i'll do a post with pics to show what it looks like. The new light i got will hopefully be strong enough to get the plants nice and strong so i can have the bigger tent on 12/12 all the time.


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2009)

A picture of beauty mate, they all look scrummy


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 20, 2009)

The new veg set up. I got that cabinet coz it was cheap and it was the right size, a small tent was about a 100 and that was 20, a no brianer lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2009)

classsy, good job on the front. Im guessing it was a servicable chest of draws wen ya got it lol.


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 20, 2009)

yeah that looks great. im gonna be keeping my eyes out for something like that too. id like to see how u got the bathroom extractor fan set up in there. i have one of those too but when i have my fans on my temps get higher then when they r off!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2009)

storming work oscar mate your plants are uniform perfection, gonna be a nice harvest.

think you've got a few light leaks on your chest of drawers tho fella


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 21, 2009)

looking gud. a great idea. its so hard writing this post so smashed. that safari aint that bad quickdried


----------



## Mammath (Sep 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> storming work oscar mate your plants are uniform perfection, gonna be a nice harvest.
> 
> think you've got a few light leaks on your chest of drawers tho fella


F*ck me... I hope that aint no stealthy chest you got going on there dude lol.

Tent looks great. Look forward to the JF's doing their thing! They Sensi girls?

So did you win one or what? I passed out after we only made 176.
Surely you made that pissy target?
...or did you flop 7 zip?


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 21, 2009)

The 1st pic is the fan in the back of the new veg thing then the biggest of my cheeses which i've bent over and the last pic is a group pic of the vegging plants, the biggest cheese has been repotted, i'm keeping that one as a mother


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2009)

looks cool now its full lol. Thats soon gonna get full to bursting tho. Cracking stuff oscar mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 22, 2009)

Mammath said:


> F*ck me... I hope that aint no stealthy chest you got going on there dude lol.
> 
> Tent looks great. Look forward to the JF's doing their thing! They Sensi girls?
> 
> ...


 Cheers Mam, yeah they are sensi. its not meant for stealth it was the cheapest way to make a veg chamber, 20 notes for a flat pack lol.

Yep we did win one, a total embarassment for us and its not gonna get any better with KP (i know he's a south african) out for the winter FFS


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 22, 2009)

Thats the better SSH


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 22, 2009)

One of the short JF buds, i counted the tops on that one and there is 16


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 22, 2009)

The bent uk cheese that i'm keeping as a mother. 
Does anyone know how i can put more than one big pic up at once?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 22, 2009)

ye u just keep adding the pics like u did with the 1st one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

gorgeous oscar ma nice cola developing there! 16 tops?!!??! like 16 colas or branches? ive bever seen a plant with that many colas lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2009)

They are all the same size so i dunno what you'd call 'em. I cut the top off at the tenth node and that lets the lower branches catch up and leaves you with a nice even canopy, they probably ain't as big as the middle one would have been but theres more of 'em, I reckon it increases yeild but i'm no expert so there are probably better ways but that way works for me. I think i'll bend the cheeses coz i prefer to try and keep 'em short coz the light only gets down about 18 inches


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

kool man either way its gonna be a fuck load of bud! 

the cheese is the strangest structure weed plant ive come across it grows realy viney i reckon she'd do really well under scrog but i havent tried it yet i think welsh wizz was doing it with his last one but he had heat probs n it didnt reach full potential.

happy growin Oz


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll just keep taping the top to the side of the pot and do the same with the branches, it worked last time with plants i did. I am sooo looking forward to doing the cheese. I was talking to a guy at the weekend and he gave me some good advice about keeping a mother plant. He said that when he takes clones he leaves at least 2 nodes on the plant so whats left will keep growing and give you more cuts and it makes it really bushy. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

dude youll have no problem keepin the thing bushy haha 

not exactly massive yeild but not small and what it lacks in weight it definitely makes up for in taste n strength. a real nice high i havent enjoyed smokin a ton of any type of weed for a long time but ive been smoking daily again with cheese n co.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2009)

Even in veg they smell nice lol a bit like beer if you know what i mean or is it just me? What do you prefer cheese or phycosis?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 23, 2009)

i prefer the phycosis. but i wouldnt give up cheese lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll do half the tent of each one lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 23, 2009)

i hopefully will b able to when i get fully set up. 2 smell for me at the min


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2009)

At least you've got the 2 strains readily available and if i manage to keep a mum alive i will too, have i mentioned that i'm well chuffed to have such rare genetics lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 23, 2009)

thats only if i speak to mr west nicely


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> At least you've got the 2 strains readily available and if i manage to keep a mum alive i will too, have i mentioned that i'm well chuffed to have such rare genetics lol



Its amazing u got hold of emkiss-ass


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 23, 2009)

Buds are fuckin huge and looking great. Mine are starting to fill in nicely now! i cant wait to set up my veg for my next grow. SOON ENOUGH!


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 24, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> At least you've got the 2 strains readily available and if i manage to keep a mum alive i will too, have i mentioned that i'm well chuffed to have such rare genetics lol


Your chuffed now wait till you smoke some, I can only vouch for the cheese   as the fairy hasn't blessed me with phycosis,  going to make my own just trying to get a male red hair skunk Iv got 8 seeds so 1 got to be a male.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 24, 2009)

Man that e-cheese and psyco must be growing on the sides of the roads over there in the good ol' UK! 
Every ones gettin an hand full. Rare indeed! 

...I'm just jealous lol.

I think that JF is gonna fill out really nicely for you Oscar.
Watch her do her thing


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2009)

The cheesey fairy has been very busy of late god bless her


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

all's well oscar ... many thanks for your thoughts and visit.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 24, 2009)

I think "fairy" is a bit harsh lol. 
The short JF is starting to get a nice coat of sugar and the other two are just getting bigger. I think the short one is gonna be the best pheno at this stage anyway, its JF2 nudge nudge wink wink lmao.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 24, 2009)

This SSH smells like lemon dissinfectant, very nice but its not gonna be much of a yielder though


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

maybe so .... but each bud will decapitate you for the duration .... hahahaha LOL!! 


oscaroscar said:


> This SSH smells like lemon dissinfectant, very nice but its not gonna be much of a yielder though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

hahah loving the in bath pic man! usually the trade off of low yield is exceptional taste. i think you'll be pleasantly battered


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

pleasently battered ..... awesome play on the wrods DGT .... and I agree ... yield might be less but taste and quality will be off the scale. Walk on!!~~


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

man im super stoked ive got 5 DQ at about a little under foot another couple weeks n they'll be cloned and in flower 

woooooooooooooot


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

oh yea .... I wanna start some more dq seeds .... but I'll have to wait a few weeks/months to let the schedule of other stuff accommodate that effort .... good luck with urs .... !!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> man im super stoked ive got 5 DQ at about a little under foot another couple weeks n they'll be cloned and in flower
> 
> woooooooooooooot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

cheers man yeah i know what you mean ive got a bag full of different seeds in the fridge to go into the rotation....


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> This SSH smells like lemon dissinfectant, very nice but its not gonna be much of a yielder though


Lemon dissinfectant, hmmm much like my white widow yummy scrummy


----------



## Mammath (Sep 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers man yeah i know what you mean ive got a bag full of different seeds in the fridge to go into the rotation....


Do all you fellaz keep your seeds in the fridge?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

not me ... a cool dark place .... I bought my top 44 seeds in October 2006 .... didn't use then until late 2007 .... and still popped the last ones this spring in May .... (I think I was pretty lucky though actually ... ) 


Mammath said:


> Do all you fellaz keep your seeds in the fridge?


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 25, 2009)

wow bro fuken plants looking SWEEET! how long did u veg. them for? before u put them into flowering stage?


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2009)

ur quiet tonight oscaroscar??????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2009)

yeah i keep mine in the fridge but a cool dark place is fine too. i just remember being told it helps sto slow down the degradation of the bean


----------



## Mammath (Sep 26, 2009)

Coolish and darkish for me fellaz.
I keep my bulbs in the fridge, but not my ganja beans.
Maybe I should? It's hot as hell itself down here!
Just seems wrong... but good to hear they still work after being refridgerated!
Do you UK fellaz have fridges over there?
Why?


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 26, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Do you UK fellaz have fridges over there?
> Why?


To keep the beer at 3°


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> To keep the beer at 3°



and the milk cool for our tea. Ever since austrailia invented larger beer, weve had a reson to keep things colder than outside lol.kiss-ass


----------



## Mammath (Sep 26, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> To keep the beer at 3°





mr west said:


> and the milk cool for our tea. Ever since austrailia invented larger beer, weve had a reson to keep things colder than outside lol.kiss-ass



LMAO


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 26, 2009)

me too ROFLMAO


Mammath said:


> LMAO


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 26, 2009)

I was quiet coz i was watching the cricket (south africa are gonna batter us tomoz) and i got mashed on one spliff coz i ain't smoked for 3 weeks lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 26, 2009)

sounds like it was perfect ! lol!


oscaroscar said:


> I was quiet coz i was watching the cricket (south africa are gonna batter us tomoz) and i got mashed on one spliff coz i ain't smoked for 3 weeks lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2009)

what is the stufff that floored Oscar? I want some lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 27, 2009)

Some nice hash plant but its not that strong i'm just a lightweight lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 27, 2009)

he coulda smoked oregano .... three weeks without a puff .... ready set go ...westie! lol! I'll be watching u pulling ur hair out! hahahaha! you do have hair, right, mr.westerlies? 


mr west said:


> what is the stufff that floored Oscar? I want some lol.


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 27, 2009)

hey bro i was wondering how long did u veg. for?


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 27, 2009)

About 4 weeks from when they germed, i think. You can go back and look at the dates if you can be bothered. I don't really have a set time i just flower 'em when they are 1 third of the height i want then to finish at. Did that make sense?


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2009)

u had better get ur tollerances up for tyhe psychosis and cheese or u might die lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 27, 2009)

I am seriously beginning to undersstand what u guys are talking about when ur smoking ur good shit ..... wow ... I'll bet I would really like the pscyho and real cheese. 


mr west said:


> u had better get ur tollerances up for tyhe psychosis and cheese or u might die lol


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 28, 2009)

thnx it actually did make sense helped me out i am going to begin my flowering on the 1st of october i cant wait to them sex im praying for them all to b ladies


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I am seriously beginning to undersstand what u guys are talking about when ur smoking ur good shit ..... wow ... I'll bet I would really like the pscyho and real cheese.



sounds like your there with ya DQ, cheese puts a big smile on ya face im guessing thats where the dq got it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 28, 2009)

6 week update, the ssh is front left and the other ssh is lost in the middle. 
The cheese mother is starting to take shape nicely. I've been taping it down and using the foliar feed and its getting really branchy, is that normal? or is the foliar feed doing the business?
what do you guys think?


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2009)

lookin great dude, any close ups of the big buds?


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 28, 2009)

I'll get the good camera out soon. That one at the front right is frosty as heck, jf2 lol. I think i'm gonna keep that one. glad i took some cuts


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 28, 2009)

I think i'm gonna get a hefty yeild from the jf's, i just hope its quality. You don't usually get both though


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2009)

I liked the indi dom jack flash#5 i grew it was a solid stone, head and body and tastes great after a cure lol


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 28, 2009)

That cola on the front left is huge too thats the SSH. looks like that one will yield nicely. the JF on the right is fuckin gorgeous. nice and short too i need me something like that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

mr west said:


>


bumpo of the bailey... nice stack of buds there fella!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 29, 2009)

You cant go wrong with Sensi 

Next time choose something harder you twat!

hehe.. just fucken round. Lookin good dude


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

Cheers guys. I'm fairly new to this growing malarky but every time i've used sensi they've been good. I think they've got about 4 or 5 weeks to go. Then i'll be getting all cheesy lol. I hope thats easy too coz i like things to be easy lol

I can't believe what England have been doing in the champions trophy. Where has that form come from? Sri Lanka and S.A. are no mugs, we'll see what NZ do to us today.


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

cheese is easy, only thing Ive found is they need a bit of surport in flower. Plenty of puppet strings.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 29, 2009)

The only problem I have with the cheese is stem strength the bud gets way too heavy for its skinny size lol. mr west snap
Smoking the cheese I took to 74 days its lethal ½ a spliff & Im totally fked with blurred vision


----------



## rasclot (Sep 29, 2009)

holy shit oscar that garden is full of life great fukin job mate il rep ya wen i canras


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll stretch netting across the tent like i did with the barnsley jack which is supposed to be an old SK#1 like the cheese.
Fuck me, half a spliff and blurred vision? I really can't wait. I am soooo looking forward to it


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> The only problem I have with the cheese is stem strength the bud gets way too heavy for its skinny size lol. mr west snap
> Smoking the cheese I took to 74 days its lethal ½ a spliff & Im totally fked with blurred vision



Its great aint it, get up to go do something and forget why ur up and moving. I love it wen my brain says fuck this and goes on standby.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> Its great aint it, get up to go do something and forget why ur up and moving. I love it wen my brain says fuck this and goes on standby.


 lol the other day i was lookin for my sky remote couldn find it n e where n where was it???????? in the fukin fridge i must of been on auto pilot lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

If i do it right i'll be smoking cheese for crimbo. Have i mentioned that i can't wait lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

remote in the fridge ! hahaha classic fella, my pals dad ( who doesnt toke ) was in the habit of taking the telly remote to work with him used to drive his wife n family bonkers


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

I always find my keys in the fridge coz its the 1st place i go when i get in from work lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

we have two remotes for the sky box so wwe can always find one lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 29, 2009)

osca your not going to remember this crimbo


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

Im dreaming of a cheesey christmas just like the one i had last year>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> osca your not going to remember this crimbo


 Thats the plan lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

The shortest JF





another one of the short one





the middle one





and the biggest one which i'm having some issues with, i think its under fed but i don't want to risk over feeding it or i could be getting bleached by the light coz its closer than i'd like it to be. Any ideas?





and the veg thing. The cheese is on the right, its probably got 8 clones i could take off it but i'm gonna wait til its a bit bigger coz i don't wanna kill it in case the clones don't make it.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice porn osca





Iv never had a problem with taking clones of the cheese wont hurt to leave her to veg a bit more.
Up the feed a bit on the big one dont look like it will hurt.


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> The shortest JF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta pic bump this shit. Lovely shape to the jf buds. I dunno wot to sugest other than feed it as it wants and bend the bitch away from the light if she gets too tall lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

I got the good camera out, my phone is no good for the porno lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

The branches are too thick, they'd snap. I'll give a big hit of grow nutes for a couple of days and see if that brings the green back


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

Fred, which of those was your jf like? I don't think i've got a real sat dom when compared to the ssh which is a sativa. I was hoping to get a good sativa from those 3 seeds


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

i thought it was an indi dom by the looks of her?


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 29, 2009)

Short and bushy mostly indi just look at the cheese thats sat dom


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

Have i said i'm really looking forward to growing the real cheese lol. I drove a 240 mile round trip to get my greasy mits on the real deal, i nearly bought the ghsc seeds but i got the jack flash instead coz i'd rather have nothing than a fake.


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

u wouldnt of been disapointed with the ghsc but yeah u need to taste the mother of all cheeses


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

I think i might be dissapionted with the jf coz i've spoiled myself with that jack herer i grew (and lost the clones i took, fucking gutted) and those barnsley clones but the cheese smells sooo good and its only in veg, I feel like an excited kid at xmas lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

The England side are back to normal FFS. Its cruel to be given hope like that


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

oh i think u will like the jakflash, i thought it very like the jack herererrr ive had in the dam


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

This jack flash doesn't look or smell anything like the sensi jack herer i grew and its supposed to a close relative. I just want 'em to finish so i can get on with the main event lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 30, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> The shortest JF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bumparooney


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2009)

woooooooooooohaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa those are some fat colas ozzy! mad rep


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 30, 2009)

And i ain't started with the overdrive yet, I reckon they're doing pretty good for just over 6 weeks, i think i might get a decent yeild from these jf's i just hope its good to smoke.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 30, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> And i ain't started with the overdrive yet, I reckon they're doing pretty good for just over 6 weeks, i think i might get a decent yeild from these jf's i just hope its good to smoke.


 im sure ul have a decent yeild oscar n they look tastywots it smell like?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 30, 2009)

Lookin good dude.

Hey, big semi final coming up.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 1, 2009)

hey oscar does the jack flash smell in veg?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 1, 2009)

They didn't really smell during veg. The small one smells really sweet but the other 2 smell the same but they have a really unpleasant undertone, kinda like stale puke hopefully thats just my imagination lol.

We went back to be being shite against NZ so i don't hold much hope for the semi. Good luck in the final Mam


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 2, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> They didn't really smell during veg. The small one smells really sweet but the other 2 smell the same but they have a really unpleasant undertone, kinda like stale puke hopefully thats just my imagination lol.
> 
> We went back to be being shite against NZ so i don't hold much hope for the semi. Good luck in the final Mam


Stale puke




Iv had Afghan that smells like cat piss and that was indica couch lock!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 2, 2009)

I really hope the smell changes coz it is fuckin orrible. It might be the nutes so hopefully it'll go when i flush. I'm starting the overdrive tomorrow, i've used it before and i reckon it works pretty good imho.

Normal service has been resumed with our cricket team FFS. Well done Mam. You can start taking the piss whenever you like lol


----------



## Mammath (Oct 2, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I really hope the smell changes coz it is fuckin orrible. It might be the nutes so hopefully it'll go when i flush. I'm starting the overdrive tomorrow, i've used it before and i reckon it works pretty good imho.
> 
> Normal service has been resumed with our cricket team FFS. Well done Mam. You can start taking the piss whenever you like lol


My last Barneys Kush, now cured, smells like potent musty baby puke. Quite unpleasant but still gets ya plenty ripped!

Shit that was a down right thumping! 
9 wickets and 8 overs to spare 
Watson was just teeing off, and Punter!
Sorry for your loss mate.
I hope we play like that in the final.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2009)

in my delicate state this morning all this talk of puke is making me reet queesy


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2009)

I feel great this mornings lol. Poor Don, have a fat biff and settel yasen.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2009)

man my insides are all wrong. a j would make me chuck in seconds

youd think id bloody learn...


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2009)

What can I say, so u dont fancy a quick 18 holes b4 lunch then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2009)

im telling myself its all a state of mind....

and no tar mate im all good for a round...  its gale force winds up north today


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah its changed down here too lol windy as a mutha fooka


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 3, 2009)

What a difference a couple weeks and some selotape and foliar feed makes lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 3, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> What a difference a couple weeks and some selotape and foliar feed makes lol


 is the attachment to mother?


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

hey man ... like so many other thing huh, patience and rationality ... keep walking forward ... good on ya bro!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 3, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> What a difference a couple weeks and some selotape and foliar feed makes lol


 They are the same same plant but a couple of weeks apart. Thats the one i'm gonna use as a mother and keep it alive incase i fuck up the clones


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks great oscar mate , the one i ear marked as mother has a problem with it so ill have to reassign a new mum lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 4, 2009)

oh rite. ye what a difference


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll let the pics do the talking


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh yeah i forgot to say i went down a big hill in a hampster ball yesterday


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2009)

cool as fish oscar, how much did that cost?


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I'll let the pics do the talking


Im guessing this is the jack flash and that its bout 7 weeks in 12?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> Im guessing this is the jack flash and that its bout 87 weeks in 12?


 lovin them pics good job mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 4, 2009)

Yep its the JF at nearly 7 weeks.
It got it as a prezzie so i dunno how much it cost. 
I'm cutting the cheese later and i'm gonna sort out the veg chamber. I think i'm gonna repot jf2 and keep it as a mother and the other 2 jf phenos i'll get rid of coz i need the room for the cuts. I'm gonna repot the the co's too coz they look really rootbound. 
I think i'll go coco for the cheeses once they've rooted, i'll do 9 small ones like i did on my other grow coz its a pretty quick way to get a reasonable haul. I should be flowering some cheese in 2 and half weeks if all goes to plan. 10 days to root the cuts and a week in veg then 12/12 'em


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2009)

nice one oscy m8, i gotta pot on my clones and get em in to flower for christmas lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 4, 2009)

these buds/pics are screaming not talking ... hahahaha .... screamin happy fohshore ... great work man ... gonna be some nice smokables ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2009)

hahahah class looks like an inflatable death star, dope looks real nice ozzy real nice!


----------



## meridan13 (Oct 4, 2009)

lookin good oscar. Those nugs are getting fat!! I cannot wait to see the cheese!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 5, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> *I'll let the pics do the talking*


nuff said.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 5, 2009)

Cheers mate your more than welcome to pull up a chair for the cheese adventure which will be commencing shortly, oh and the rest of the jack flash and super silver haze lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2009)

Id rep+ ya if it would let me lol stunning work Osca mate


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 6, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Cheers mate your more than welcome to pull up a chair for the cheese adventure which will be commencing shortly, oh and the rest of the jack flash and super silver haze lol


 
thanks you sir....here, I rolled a blunt for the party...... 

Looking forward to the adventure.


----------



## thewinghunter (Oct 6, 2009)

warkrimez what strain is that on yer avatar, i have a nug that looks just like it from cali.
lemme know!


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 6, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I'll let the pics do the talking







Looking awesome




osca

+rep kiss-ass


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 6, 2009)

which one is your SSH oscar?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 6, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> which one is your SSH oscar?


 If you go back and look at the group shots its the one thats front left and there is another one thats lost in the middle lol. I'll do some SSH pics in my next update. One of them is really thin and wispy and the other one is just one long cola with a few side branches and it smells really lemony


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 6, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> If you go back and look at the group shots its the one thats front left and there is another one thats lost in the middle lol. I'll do some SSH pics in my next update. One of them is really thin and wispy and the other one is just one long cola with a few side branches and it smells really lemony


cheers man, look forward to the pics.......yeah I flicked back through your pages earlier today and found a pic of the tall skinny one on it's own, but that was a while back. I have an SSH hiding in the middle of my room too. The one in the corner is not so shy though! LOL


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 9, 2009)

I know i shouldn't but i had to do some scrumping off the JF


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

looks scruptious hahaha pun defenatley intended lol, which pheno is it from?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 9, 2009)

The short one JF2


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 9, 2009)

The biggest JF is starting chuck the trichs out now it was a bit behind in that department but its certainly no slouch now, its still got that stale puke smell though which is fuckin orrible


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

maybe itll sweeten witha cure lmao


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 10, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> The biggest JF is starting chuck the trichs out now it was a bit behind in that department but its certainly no slouch now, its still got that stale puke smell though which is fuckin orrible


which JF pheno smells like stale puke smell?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 10, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I know i shouldn't but i had to do some scrumping off the JF


 haha couldnt resist could ya lol looks like its got very good potential fair play bruv


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 10, 2009)

The stale puke one is pheno one but its probably gonna be the best yeilder FFS. Cheers Ras i'm glad i took clones so i can keep the best pheno. Its daft not to lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 10, 2009)

Thats the biggest Jack Flash





Thats the SSH which is suffering a bit of nute burn, its a bit delicate





And a group shot with the other SSH thats falling out of the tent lol. The shortest JF is front right which is nearly ready.
They all at 8 weeks 12/12 tomorrow


----------



## rasclot (Oct 10, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats the biggest Jack Flash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i love it mate looks spot on bruv im happy for yacheck out my new lights their huge lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2009)

hubba hubba mumma mia ffs lol nice work Oscar mate


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 11, 2009)

realy nice oscar mate....and that SSH looks proper fat, despite the burn, still looking great. Big long fat SSH colas.....love it!  Mine are 4 weeks behind you....can't wait to catch up. How long u gonna let the SSH go? and others?


----------



## Mammath (Oct 11, 2009)

Damn I wish you had a better camera dude lol.
They look great!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 11, 2009)

there looking g8 man.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 11, 2009)

Cheers guys, I am gonna have to get another camera. The one i did get is pretty crappy or i can't use it properly lol.
I'll let the SSH go until its ready and i'm gonna let the shortest JF have another week or 2 (10 weeks) and the other two JF's as long as they need. The biggest JF has got almost no brown hairs on it so i ain't bothered to look at the trichs yet and the others only have few cloudy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats the biggest Jack Flash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cor blimey guvner!!! nice work osca!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 11, 2009)

Cheers Don, I wish you guys could see it in person coz the camera don't do them justice


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2009)

gis ya housenumber and post code then lol, and the 100 dollars for gas hehehe


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 11, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Cheers guys, I am gonna have to get another camera. The one i did get is pretty crappy or i can't use it properly lol.
> I'll let the SSH go until its ready and i'm gonna let the shortest JF have another week or 2 (10 weeks) and the other two JF's as long as they need. The biggest JF has got almost no brown hairs on it so i ain't bothered to look at the trichs yet and the others only have few cloudy


good call man.....let them tell you when they're ready. Like your style mate.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 11, 2009)

I started using that advanced nutrients overdrive about a week ago and it seems to be doing the trick new growth is exploding out of the buds and the last pic is one i just like, i think its about a week old


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2009)

sexxy as hell mate


----------



## rasclot (Oct 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> sexxy as hell mate


 fillin out nicely bruv just beutiful!!! cant wait for mine to pack on the weight


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been scrumping again lmao. This time its from the biggest JF, it was one of the lower branches and i needed to do some "quality control" and i also wanted to see if the stale puke smell would go after its dried, well thats my story and i'm sticking to it lol. 
The other pic is a cheese clone that was cut 3 days ago


----------



## mr west (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 13, 2009)

I scrumped a SSH branch at 8 weeks and quick dried it. It tasted really nice, lemony but harsh it was probably harsh coz its not ready and it was dried badly. The high was weird, it came on in surges and it made me a bit paranoid, not nice. Hopefully it'll be nicer when its mature and dried and cured properly. It tasted lovely though lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 14, 2009)

I was gonna chop the short JF at the weekend (9 weeks) but its had a real growth spurt, its chucking out new bunches of pistils all over the top buds again so now it has about 40% browns hairs and 4 days ago it had about 65% the trichs said 60% cloudy 15% amber and the rest clear. I think the spurt is down to me flushing the soil through and giving 'em a good dose of bloom nutes and that overdrive stuff every day. Its gonna be at least 10 weeks for the short one and the others 11 maybe 12 and the SSH's 14ish


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2009)

yeah the growth spurt will be down to all the feed its still getting lol. Did u repot the psychosis? I repotee mine the other day and it hardly had any roots ffs lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll repot it at the weekend. I'll try and save it. My plan is to do one cylce of just cheese followed by one of just psycho so i've got a good stash of both. I think the JF is gonna last me a while lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2009)

lol, I like to flower em together so i can see the subtle difrences in pheno.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 14, 2009)

The 'co ain't gonna be ready to do that. I'll just have to put up with having only cheese, its a hard life lmao


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2009)

Tough as old boots lol, im a bit depressed now i havent got any of em in flower lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 14, 2009)

Thats unlike you Fred not to have owt cheesey on the go. how long til you do?


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2009)

I got one or two in veg that could go in any time, i got 2 hgfs cheese in the tent at nearly 6 weeks in but they wernt very cheesey phenos firsat time i flowerd them, nice sweet smelling weed they is lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 14, 2009)

I've just had to stretch some pea netting across the tent and what pain in the arse that was FFS coz when i went in tonight the biggest jf was falling all over the gaff. I was gonna do it at the start but i couldn't be bothered a mistake i won't be making again lol. Btw that JF that i scrumped a branch off that stinks like stale puke is starting to smell a LOT better now its drying, fruity mmmmm


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 15, 2009)

good idea with the pea netting. I was going to do that this grow as well, but as I was starting from fem seeds, I wanted to be able to remove any possible hermies if they showed and not have them all caught up in pea netting. That's why I went for my individual plant support rings. But I will use pea netting next time with my clones to create the SCROG. Glad your JF is starting to smell nice and fruity


----------



## Mammath (Oct 15, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I've just had to stretch some pea netting across the tent and what pain in the arse that was FFS coz when i went in tonight the biggest jf was falling all over the gaff. I was gonna do it at the start but i couldn't be bothered a mistake i won't be making again lol. Btw that JF that i scrumped a branch off that stinks like stale puke is starting to smell a LOT better now its drying, fruity mmmmm


I guess you didn't expect to have such heavy flowers lol. That's a good thing though in a way.
Get the netting down early, it's still a pain in the arse, but just not as much as doing it late in flower.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2009)

Last time i did it before i even put the plants in the tent lol. I fucking stunk at work today coz i was rummaging in there last night, i hope no one noticed lol.
I won't be doing any more scrumping coz i scrumped enough to last me til its ready. That one branch i took weighed 12g dry and it smells a lot better now its dry and once the plant is cured it should be nice. The shortest jf smells like apple with a hint of strawberry and a lot of skunk mmmmm!
I'll do a proper update with pics at the weekend


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2009)

The shortest jf smells like apple with a hint of strawberry and a lot of skunk mmmmm!

Sounds delightfull Osc mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2009)

It is delightfull. I thought the short one would be ready at about 9 weeks but its still growing like fuck. That overdrive stuff is really doing the business all the JF's are getting foxtails like platted frosty ropes. I thought they were almost finished growing and just had to firm up and ripen but they just keep growing and growing. 
Like i said i'll do a decent update at the weekend, i shoulda spent more on the camera coz the one i've got doesn't do the plants justice FFS


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2009)

some pics from today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

alreet fella! christ they are swellin up huge! top work man looks like they've still got a good way to go too. what's your feed like at the minute? winding up still or down?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2009)

The JF's are still on just short of double strength and the SSH's are on half and thats still burning 'em a bit. I'll probably start winding 'em down at 10 weeks and flush when they look like they've got week or so left. Or start winding down when they start slowing down which they don't look like doing soon lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah i know the feeling lol its great cos theyve still got a way to swell but its a bitch cos you want em smokable lol 

double strength eh man after me own heart i pump mine till the last minute too


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

wow man, lookin' awesome! Those JF buds just look amazing, all so uniform and really packing it on still. Nice job with the netting.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2009)

Cheers guys, that netting was a massive pain in the arse to put up late in flower. I always try and feed 'em as much as i can coz if they don't eat they won't get fat and i like 'em big, Benny Hill in the italian job stylee lmao


----------



## newbganjafarma (Oct 16, 2009)

wow bro ur fuken plants are loooking REAL GOOD!!! dyyyaaamn! how many weeks or days are u into flowering now? btw bro this is a random question hope u dont mind but i found some seeds in my kush i baught to smoke the other day like 3 4 seeds in 3.5, i was wondering wud they be guranteed female seeds if they came out my weed? its sum really fuken good weed! sum BOMB KUSH but yea enuff bout the weed i jus was curious if the seeds i found in the weed wud b guranteed females?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. I don't know about the seeds being fem, if the plant it came from hermied then maybe but it also could've been pollenated by something crap, you'll never know unless you grow 'em


----------



## newbganjafarma (Oct 16, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Thanks for the comments. I don't know about the seeds being fem, if the plant it came from hermied then maybe but it also could've been pollenated by something crap, you'll never know unless you grow 'em



lol i mite as well jus grow them and see what happens thnx for the info bro


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2009)

JF2


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Cheers guys, that netting was a massive pain in the arse to put up late in flower. I always try and feed 'em as much as i can coz if they don't eat they won't get fat and i like 'em big, Benny Hill in the italian job stylee lmao



Oh there is a scream for a fat bird if ever ive heard one




looks just like ur grow Osca, all cramed together lol


----------



## josh b (Oct 17, 2009)

nice nice i love all grow journals gonna keep an eye out see how u do =)


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 17, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> JF2


 Shameless bump lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> Oh there is a scream for a fat bird if ever ive heard one
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No this is a shameless bump


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 17, 2009)

NO Shame it THAT bump or the NexT one either ... hahahaha! hey folks how's she hanging?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 18, 2009)

Those cheese cuts i took have started to show roots, only small but they have to start somewhere. 9 days its taken for the roots to come through the inch and half rock wool cubes. The cheese is getting close, i can almost smell it lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 18, 2009)

They are slow rooters & growers but they grow fat buds that are very pleasing. Monged.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2009)

I just checked the day i cut the clones and it took 7 days to 1st show roots on the cheese, thats the quickest rooting i've ever done. 
Stage one of my cheesey crimbo plan is complete lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2009)

Looking good oscar, they good cloners them cheeses


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2009)

I suppose they'd have to be good cloners since the seed was grown nearly twenty years ago lmfao


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I suppose they'd have to be good cloners since the seed was grown nearly twenty years ago lmfao



thats mental to think what this plant has lived through, from maggie thatcher and the poll tax riots to a scottish man in number ten lol. I think the seed was grown in the late eighties making it over twenty years old. I am gonna make a real fat one and emers my self in its funky stank


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 19, 2009)

twenty years of cheese...thats what makes britian great lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2009)

I've gotta wait until at least crimbo to sample the sublime funk of the cheese.


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2009)

Just hope ur not disapointed, its not the strongest pot out there but its potancy is unrivaled. My heads banging, it gets the back of the throat and nose tingles/ sneezes


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 19, 2009)

nice rooting for 7 days. Good job mate.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2009)

Those pics are 9 days, i 1st saw roots after 7 days.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2009)

SSH





various jack flash


----------



## rasclot (Oct 22, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> SSH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 holy shit oscar their incredible looks like ur in for a good smoke soon good work bruv


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2009)

Cheers Ras and thanks for the bump lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2009)

Spot on Oscar mate lovely looking stuff lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

damn thats some cola right there! that ssh looks like its going to be the balance of quality and yield. beautiful man


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 23, 2009)

wkd stuff mate....that SSH does look amazing. Looks the exact same pheno as mine.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 23, 2009)

Cheers for the comments. i'll do a group shot later coz the tent is jam packed i didn't think it would be coz i only put 5 in there


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 23, 2009)

I was smoking some of my JF last night and i heard a pop but i didn't see any seeds in it when i rolled it. I went over the plants trying to find any herming and i didn't see any male flowers. I've heard JF#5 is bad for hermies but i haven't had a problem (yet).
I'll be putting my cheese clones into small pots this weekend, i shoulda done it a few days ago coz the roots are getting tangled with each other now. One of my psychos has perked right up, its still a bit yellow but its growing again.
I'll do a full update at the weekend sometime of the veg and flower set ups.

Some one repped me and called me a douche bag but they didn't leave a name. If i have upset anyone, talk to me and we can get to the bottom of it or at least have the stones to sign it or the other option is to go fuck yourself. Has anyone else had anything like that?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

only the luda troll man.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 23, 2009)

Who? Whats a troll?


----------



## Drifter126 (Oct 23, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I was smoking some of my JF last night and i heard a pop but i didn't see any seeds in it when i rolled it. I went over the plants trying to find any herming and i didn't see any male flowers. I've heard JF#5 is bad for hermies but i haven't had a problem (yet).
> I'll be putting my cheese clones into small pots this weekend, i shoulda done it a few days ago coz the roots are getting tangled with each other now. One of my psychos has perked right up, its still a bit yellow but its growing again.
> I'll do a full update at the weekend sometime of the veg and flower set ups.
> 
> Some one repped me and called me a douche bag but they didn't leave a name. If i have upset anyone, talk to me and we can get to the bottom of it or at least have the stones to sign it or the other option is to go fuck yourself. Has anyone else had anything like that?


 Yeah,I was tryin to help a guy and a Smart a$$ just had to run off at the mouth.What i told him would`t have hurt.Even tho I didn`t know the bottom end problem.The guy could have gotten together with me and worked it out.Now I`M PISSED.Good luck with all thats goin on!!!!!!!Drifter


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

ludacris had a stalker saying he was a snitch some guy called robinbanks. all he did was post shit left right n centre bout it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

Drifter126 said:


> Yeah,I was tryin to help a guy and a Smart a$$ just had to run off at the mouth.What i told him would`t have hurt.Even tho I didn`t know the bottom end problem.The guy could have gotten together with me and worked it out.Now I`M PISSED.Good luck with all thats goin on!!!!!!!Drifter


what the hell?!?! where did that come from? actually wait i dont care. its friiiiiday peeps


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 23, 2009)

ur JF's are looking wkd man. nice bud m8


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2009)

a troll is a childish prick who jus bad mouths ppl on forums just for the reaction, i think anyways lmao.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 25, 2009)

Its 10 weeks 12/12 today. The 2 bigger JF's are still growing and not slowing down but the shortest one had and the trichs were 20% amber so i did the decent thing lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 25, 2009)

Soz about the shitty pics


----------



## rasclot (Oct 25, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Soz about the shitty pics


 lookin tasty oscar good job mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 25, 2009)

Cheers Ras, it was the easist manicure i've ever done it only took 20 minutes the leaves just fell off that might be coz i hadn't watered them for two days lol. I only used one pair of gloves too so i didn't get much resin =(


----------



## rasclot (Oct 25, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Cheers Ras, it was the easist manicure i've ever done it only took 20 minutes the leaves just fell off that might be coz i hadn't watered them for two days lol. I only used one pair of gloves too so i didn't get much resin =(


 20mins!!! thats good it took me 4 1/2hours to trim my last lot lol
at least ur gonna have a decent smoke in the near future great grow


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 25, 2009)

I've still 4 plants to do yet lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2009)

are we having a book on final dry weight?


----------



## Mammath (Oct 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> are we having a book on final dry weight?


Well if there isn't I'm getting a bet on anyhow.
I reckon she looks like a yeilder with those fat heavy tata's.
She's short, but that don't mean nothing with buds that size.
In fact this is how I like to see plants grown.

158g for me.( and I'm being conservative lol)

Good growing oscar.
Look forward to the others as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

crackin work osc! real stout indica ya got there! 

im gonna shoot at 129.6


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2009)

I still havent got my eye in but im going with 114g prove me wrong please lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2009)

Lpg has just pitched a guess at 90g lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm no good at this game, but I'm gonna say 119gms.

Looks really nice though oscar and I'm sure you're a happy man!  You should be, especially as you have, what, 2 more is it? NICE!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2009)

133g for my guess. but i hope its more oscar.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm gonna say 100 dead.
Yeah i've got two JF's left and they are both quite a bit bigger lol and two SSH's


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats the cheese i've used for clones, do you think i should flower it or keep it as a mother? I think it'll be a monster if i flower it lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 27, 2009)

id flower it an then keep one of ya clones as a mother


----------



## rasclot (Oct 27, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> id flower it an then keep one of ya clones as a mother


 yeah i reckon u should do that mate she is gonna be hell of a beast


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2009)

make sure u give her plenty of suport in flower, it cant hold its self up after 4 weeks in twelve. hehehehe bring on the beast


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2009)

totally flower the lady! more cheese the better man!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

Bad news, last night i was looking at JF1 and noticed a bit of the dreaded bud rot so i chopped the fucker before it spread. i only lost about a Q so its not the end of the world but i wanted to give it another 2 weeks, it had 74 days 12/12 so it was nearly there. I've still got the big 'un going and the 2 SSH's that i'll be watching like a hawk lol.
The last 2 pics are the better SSH. Sorry about the crappy phone pics but my other camera has been lent to someone ffs


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 28, 2009)

shame about the bud rot but nice looking colas there. gud amount off it i bet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2009)

shame man but you'll have some bud in the build up to the others?! did you chuck the mould bit or you going to make hash or oil?

seems mould is getting more common these days


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

sorry to hear about the mould man....at least you caught it soon enough though. Still some lovely dank weed you got there. Great job!

And that cheese mom looks amazing. You have to flower it!! Please!!! But yeah, take a cut or two first.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

Cheers guys. I think the mould is being caused by the weather. 
I've already got 5 decent cuts of cheese off it that are growing nicely, i might top all the branches again then let 'em recover and grow back nice and strong then flower it so i'll have a mighty cheese bush lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

I lobbed the mouldy bits away. I'll have to get a honey bee thingy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2009)

you'll not regret it man! but i saw recently on yourtube a guy basically made a honey to be out of a pop bottle so maybe save the £ till you've tried the oil stuff, its lairy to say the least


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll check that out cheers Don. The butane scares me though coz i'm a clumsy fucker lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2009)

haha just remember do it outdoors and dont smoke a j doing it


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2009)

shame thge the bud got rot, but u still got a good bit. >>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah i think the yeild from those JF's is gonna be good and from the scumping i've done its gonna be a nice bit of weed not super potent though but i'm more than happy with it, its more the genetics than my growing skills. I think if you start with good genetics you can't go wrong. I might get some more sensi jack herer coz thats the best i've grown/smoked but that barnsley jack is close coz it was very strong, you couldn't smoke it during the day if you had anything to do lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> yeah i think the yeild from those JF's is gonna be good and from the scumping i've done its gonna be a nice bit of weed not super potent though but i'm more than happy with it, its more the genetics than my growing skills. I think if you start with good genetics you can't go wrong. I might get some more sensi jack herer coz thats the best i've grown/smoked but that barnsley jack is close coz it was very strong, you couldn't smoke it during the day if you had anything to do lol


I've still got four Jack Herer beans left from last year. I didn't get on well with them. Really unruly and hard to get the feed right mine were. I was desperate for the illusive indica pheno, but alas, they were all fussy sativas. Might give 'em a go again next year in coco. I'm sure I could look after them properly in coco, and maybe I still have an indica pheno to find.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

I had some trouble with mine but i did get one real nice one that i kept but then lost grrr (if you go to the 1st few pages of this journal you'll see what happened)
it was indica ish really fast flowering and smothered in resin and really fruity strawberry/apple/pear/pineapple everytime time i smelled it i noticed a new smell. The yeild wasn't as good as the jack flash but the buds were rock hard and so dense, an oz looked like half an oz lol. I was sooo gutted i lost that one, i could grow 50 beans and not get one like it but i could also get lucky and grow one and get it, thats why i like seeds


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I had some trouble with mine but i did get one real nice one that i kept but then lost grrr (if you go to the 1st few pages of this journal you'll see what happened)
> it was indica ish really fast flowering and smothered in resin and really fruity strawberry/apple/pear/pineapple everytime time i smelled it i noticed a new smell. The yeild wasn't as good as the jack flash but the buds were rock hard and so dense, an oz looked like half an oz lol. I was sooo gutted i lost that one, i could grow 50 beans and not get one like it but i could also get lucky and grow one and get it, thats why i like seeds


yeah man, seeds are well exciting, you never quite know what you're getting and I love that.

sounds like you had a real keeper there mate. I'll go look back and check it out. I do love Jack Herer. SSH is just greenhouses version of it though I guess, as the lineage is the same. Skunk#1, NL and Haze.

I'm sure there's some story about arjen robbing the genetics form sensi or vice versa.....whatever....IDK....who really cares as long as it's dank!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah i think i read something about a note book or something being left somewhere by one of them, who knows lol but the JH i grew seems to be in a different league to the SSH, so far anyway lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 28, 2009)

hey oscar i juat had a bit of bud rot too mate, it is gutting. was wondering if you where in coco or soil?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

I use soil plagron batmix. I was gutted too, i didn't lose that much but wanted to flower for a bit longer. does soil make your chances of getting budrot worse?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

That was a beautiful grow man.....







loved this pic....so uniform and healthy looking.

my JH never looked that good.....glad I took the time to check it out. 'That bloke' came good for you eh! LOL.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Snowy thats easily my favourite/best grow so far. Hopefully i'll get something like that with the cheese coz i'm doing it the same way


----------



## rasclot (Oct 28, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I lobbed the mouldy bits away. I'll have to get a honey bee thingy


i made my own mate all in it cost under a £10 everythin from bnq apart from coffee filter paper i got that from tesco all u need is 
pvc tubin
2 end caps
electrical tape
drill
100% butane gas x 4

put several holes in 1 end cap n in the other a hole for the butane gas nozzel
the 1 with several holes cut a bit of coffee filter paper into it n tape it on 1 end of tubin fill it with dry n crushed trim n tape the other end on n off u go
i got brilliant results first time round
shame about the budrot mate hope i dont get it this time round


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

How long do you have the tube?


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 28, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I use soil plagron batmix. I was gutted too, i didn't lose that much but wanted to flower for a bit longer. does soil make your chances of getting budrot worse?


Its venterlation mate not your medium is your extraction fan running 24/7 and a small fan to circulate air. 

You not pounding the mways today?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Thanks Snowy thats easily my favourite/best grow so far. Hopefully i'll get something like that with the cheese coz i'm doing it the same way


yeah, I'm aspiring to do the same thing with a room full of clones myself. Just not picked my strain for it yet. But I want to get a net up just like that and scrog it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

No i'm off sick (wink) my extraction fan and circulating fans are on 24/7 and i've got a heater on a thermostat at 20 degrees for the "night" so i guess it was bad luck.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 28, 2009)

You can use a dehumidifier Iv had to put mine on as the humidity got to 65%, I would say it was due to the damp weather ideal for mmushrooms lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 28, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I use soil plagron batmix. I was gutted too, i didn't lose that much but wanted to flower for a bit longer. does soil make your chances of getting budrot worse?


no i dont think so, i was actually just looking to ask a coco related question but no worry,s if your in soil, gonna have to ask don or west or find a coco thread.

oh and that scrog you did was mint....you must,ve looked like this when it was dried


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 29, 2009)

I've just weighed JF2 and LGP was almost spot on. The dry weight was/is 88g


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 29, 2009)

Suits your thread better your the cricket buff!
[youtube]NSflRlHPay4[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I've just weighed JF2 and LGP was almost spot on. The dry weight was/is 88g



Nice mate, shell be pleased. What did she win lol (jk)she gets to light the next spliffta


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh yeah i forgot to say that i found one seed in it but i didn't notice any male bits, it must of had some though


----------



## fishindog (Oct 29, 2009)

good shit man


----------



## rasclot (Oct 29, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Oh yeah i forgot to say that i found one seed in it but i didn't notice any male bits, it must of had some though


 one seed eh that could be the one u never know


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2009)

i love it wen u get a littel extra back from a plant, a few seeds is ideal.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 29, 2009)

It'll have to wait coz i'm tied up with cheese and then psychosis until way after xmas lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2009)

I got a draw full of odd seeds waiting to be planted
lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 1, 2009)

My 2nd JF just weighed in at 3 and 3/4, i thought is was gonna be more but hey i'm still more than happy.
Last night i topped all the bigger branches on my cheese mother and chucked the fucker in the flower tent. That will be 8 weeks 12/12 on xmas day but i'll probably let it go to 10 weeks so i'll have it as good as it can be.
I'll do pics later when i can be arsed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2009)

3 n 3/4 is pretty damn impressive man!! good work.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 1, 2009)

I think the JF thats left could give me about 5oz but i don't think it'll be as good, we'll see i guess lol. 
I'm just looking forward to watching/smelling the cheese develop mmmm it smells divine even in veg


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 1, 2009)

Just a quick smoke report for you. The JF2 has been curing for only a few days and its making a difference to it. Its getting smoother and its got a black hash smell to the smoke and the bud itself smells quite fruity its an odd combo but it seems to work. Plus it gets you really mashed lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Just a quick smoke report for you. The JF2 has been curing for only a few days and its making a difference to it. Its getting smoother and its got a black hash smell to the smoke and the bud itself smells quite fruity its an odd combo but it seems to work. Plus it gets you really mashed lol


sounds lovly cant wait m8


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 2, 2009)

The cheese mum has only been under the HPS for 2 light cycles and it seems to really like it. Its had a right growth spurt, well it looks that way to me lol.
It had a lot of pre-flowers, does that mean it'll react faster to 12/12? Thats probably a stupid question but i'll ask it anyway.

Still no new pics, no camera and it seems like an insult to the plants to use my phone cam.
In the flower tent growing ATM is JF3 and both SSH's all at nearly 12 weeks and that cheese mum at 2 days


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 2, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> The cheese mum has only been under the HPS for 2 light cycles and it seems to really like it. Its had a right growth spurt, well it looks that way to me lol.
> It had a lot of pre-flowers, does that mean it'll react faster to 12/12? Thats probably a stupid question but i'll ask it anyway.
> 
> Still no new pics, no camera and it seems like an insult to the plants to use my phone cam.
> In the flower tent growing ATM is JF3 and both SSH's all at nearly 12 weeks and that cheese mum at 2 days


shame about pics...would love to see it. And your SSH as well. Sounds good though man. I flowered a plant I vegged for ages once before, loads of pre-flowers all over it and it seemed to get it's flower on a bit quicker than the first time round when the veg time was shorter. Just how it seemed to me anyway.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll do phone pics tomorrow when i've got more time.
Good news about the faster reaction. I just looked back the plants in this thread to see how much they grew after 12/12 and i'm fairly sure i'm gonna have monster cheese by xmas ooooooh i can't wait lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

cheese monster for xmas eh hahaha sweet!


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2009)

Canny wait to see them ropey bitch buds lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 3, 2009)

I just stuck my head in the tent and there's a new smell in town.... cheese
3 days 12/12 and i can smell something that ain't JF or SSH, its not strong but i can defo smell it and i had a quick count of potential colas and there is 20fuckin3!! 
I dunno if i'll get the ropey buds for xmas coz xmas day is 8 weeks and ropey takes ten, right?
I promise i'll take some pics tomoz, i'm knackered lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2009)

nah u should see ropes bout week 6 onwards lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 3, 2009)

friggin great ....thanks for the updates ... walking on!!~~~~~~~


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 4, 2009)

looking wkd man. cheese cheese cheese


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2009)

JF3 its hard to get a pic that fits it all in lol










And now the good SSH





















What do you think?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

Holly crap are they as big as they look put some thing in there to give us some idea top marks osca


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

woooooooooohaaaaaaaaaaaa daaamn man that jf is immense! top work fella!

thats gotta be pushing 5 maybe 6 oz


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2009)

Cheers guys, i'm hoping for about 4 n half from the JF. is the lighter ok for scale?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice one osca big fuck off buds and you put a little lighter in there. 

I would have gone for the 2l pop bottle as they look the same size.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

massive buds man. proud! you should be!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> JF3 its hard to get a pic that fits it all in lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wish riu would let me rep you fella.
I would be well happy in your tent lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2009)

Thats just what i had handy lol
They'll be 12 weeks 12/12 on sunday but the JF is almost there i've been giving it plain water for nearly a week now. I think i may have started flushing too soon coz the leaves hadn't started to yellow until i started the flush. The trichs are 65% cloudy and 25% amber and the rest clear but the fucker keeps chucking out new pistils, i gotta draw the line somewhere lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

go on your trichs man much better indicator of readiness. and buy the sounds of it they are just about there man! id have the scissors to them staggered take one take another 3 days later and so on. get some at up buzz an some at couch loooooock....


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

Your JF looks amazing man. Really wide fat buds! Great job. But my eyes are all over your SSH. That is a beast of a cola. HUGE! 12 weeks you say? 4 more till mine will hopefully look something that like. It's very encouraging! Hopefully both my big branches will look something like that!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

how are the trichs looking on this here SSH then?


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2009)

The last 3 pics are close ups (ish) of the SSH


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh you mean amber etc lol I dunno i ain't checked, i don't usually bother checking until nearer the time.
I'll have a look later


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Oh you mean amber etc lol I dunno i ain't checked, i don't usually bother checking until nearer the time.
> I'll have a look later


yeah, see what you mean...they have a way to go. Getting nice and frosty though. Hopefully they will start swelling up more in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2009)

They are very slow devolopers. I hope they do start swelling coz the yield won't be too good but thats not why i'm growing SSH. I wish you could smell it, its not a really bad stinker but it smells sooo nice and its mine all mine lol I just wish i hadn't burnt it i don't think its gonna effect the end result but i just wanted it to look better.

Its not my imagination i CAN smell that cheese in my tent and i love it! It smells like weed, i know that don't really make sense but it just smells like weed. I'll start doing pics of it soon when it has something to show. I don't think it'll be a monster like that JF but its gonna have a lot of bud on it coz its been bent over and topped multiple times and it smells of weed LMFAO


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> They are very slow devolopers. I hope they do start swelling coz the yield won't be too good but thats not why i'm growing SSH. I wish you could smell it, its not a really bad stinker but it smells sooo nice and its mine all mine lol I just wish i hadn't burnt it i don't think its gonna effect the end result but i just wanted it to look better.
> 
> Its not my imagination i CAN smell that cheese in my tent and i love it! It smells like weed, i know that don't really make sense but it just smells like weed. I'll start doing pics of it soon when it has something to show. I don't think it'll be a monster like that JF but its gonna have a lot of bud on it coz its been bent over and topped multiple times and it smells of weed LMFAO


It's all bud that SSH with hardly any leaves left. LOL....easy to trim at least and I'm sure it's gonna swell.

I can smell cheese all over my house man. Blue Cheese! It's so strong smelling. I've just had to take my box down to my shed for the night. It's been on the radiator all day. I've opened up some windows and lit some smelly candles to try and get rid of the cheesey stench before my mrs gets home.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

good luck with that one snowy hahah i cant wait till you smell how much the exodus and psychosis stink. its an assault on the senses man


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2009)

Has the cheese fairy been again? Are you gonna be growing E cheese soon Snow?


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Has the cheese fairy been again? Are you gonna be growing E cheese soon Snow?


maybe,,,,if I can get hold of some. But I'm not too fussed if I can't. There are plenty of other good strains out there to grow. And I kind of like starting seeds...it's more exciting.

I failed to get rid of the blue cheese stench. My mrs came home, opened the door, pretty much the first thing she said...... 'it stinks of weed in here!!' .......she's got a rotten cold at the moment as well.....I'd had the windows open for at least an hour and 3 candles burning around the house and she said she couldn't smell the candles, just the skunk! oooppss! I couldn't smell anything as it's all I've been smelling all day! LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

easily done man the skunk a smell lingers eh!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> JF3 its hard to get a pic that fits it all in lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Will i go blind if i bump myself too much lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Holly crap are they as big as they look put some thing in there to give us some idea top marks osca


dont need anything to see how fukin huge they are, ive got a good idea lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 5, 2009)

keep bumping and who the fuk cares, anyone tell you to stop bumping blow smoke in their face! lol!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 6, 2009)

I think the JF is gonna get the chop soon to make way for the next occupants which will be the big cheese mother and 4 cheese clones and the 2 psychosis that i've nursed back to health. I'll take a couple of cuts from the co's so i can keep the genetics. I think i'm also gonna chop the not so good SSH to make a bit more room, its not totally ready but i don't think its gonna get any/much better


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 6, 2009)

like taking the poker cash off the table before something turns sideways .... looking good and like you said, this is sorta the 80-20 rule huh? the last 20 percent comes with 80% of the effort. Use the first 20% and gain a full 80% of what ur after. (NOTE: if that doesn't make sense, schmoke another one ... it should come into focus ... hahahaha!) Harvest on my friend!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 6, 2009)

That makes sense, i think lol.
The good SSH is gonna stay alive until its totally ripe. I want it to be as good as it can be


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2009)

I chopped the last jack flash last night and i'd forgotten i was growing a jack herer cross until last night coz i smelled that fruity jack smell mmmmm.
The last pic is of the cheese thats 6 days in 12/12 and fred was right its gonna need some support fairly soon. The branches are so thin and flimsy but i'll cope lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2009)

Thats where i topped it


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh yeah, i forgot to say it was 12 weeks 12/12


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2009)

lol 12 weeks, it better be good for that effort lol. urll be glad wen the chgeese only takes 9 and half weeks lol. Looking very nice tho mate love the gloves tooo very professional


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2009)

I've learnt my lesson, i didn't use gloves the few times i did it and the smell stayed on me for days. I didn't mind but i don't think my boss would enjoy it lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2009)

lol king size fags look funny to me i use super king sized fags, more joints per fag lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2009)

I get 3 joints out of 2 fags. I think i'm gonna get a decent yeild from JF3 coz the buds were really hard, that extra week helped. 
It smells the nicest of the three. Its not as smelly as the other two but its fruity like the 1st lot of jack herer i grew from seed. It doesn't smell of stale puke anymore lol its gonna be well nice after its cured IMO and its the only one i haven't scrumped so i have no idea how its gonna smoke i might not smoke any until its been cured for a month so i can really enjoy it at its best. Sensi say thats the best jack flashes are the longer flowering phenos but i don't think i had a really sativa pheno coz they all had really broad bladed leaves and pretty compact buds. I've still got 5 beans left so i might do an outdoor grow with them next year and see what i get


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 7, 2009)

nice lovely fat buds mate. Good job! Gonna be a really nice single plant yield for sure.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 7, 2009)

looking pucker m8. JF3 look solid


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 7, 2009)

im gonna grow cheese in my next grow. green house cheese, iv heard there cheese has good genetics.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2009)

From what i've heard homegrown fantaseeds has the best seed version of cheese if you can't get hold of an original exodus clone. I'm one of the lucky ones who managed to get hold of it, i had to drive 220 miles for it though lol. My one is 6 days 12/12 atm and its stretched quite a bit already and its gonna need a LOT of odour control coz its out stinking my other plants that are 12 weeks 12/12 FFS its the 1st smell i smell in my tent lmao


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 7, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> From what i've heard homegrown fantaseeds has the best seed version of cheese if you can't get hold of an original exodus clone. I'm one of the lucky ones who managed to get hold of it, i had to drive 220 miles for it though lol. My one is 6 days 12/12 atm and its stretched quite a bit already and its gonna need a LOT of odour control coz its out stinking my other plants that are 12 weeks 12/12 FFS its the 1st smell i smell in my tent lmao


you live in the uk? its very hard to get hold of the orignal uk cheese clone. thats why i went for the next best thing, still its not the same. greenhouse seeds are good tho


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 8, 2009)

Just started to smoke some quick dried biggest JF (JF3) and the fruity smell is coming through on the smoke. I think its gonna be my fave pheno not the strongest but its the nicest IMO, JF2 is the most potent of the three. 
I took the JF3 to 12 weeks of flowering and there was no sign of herming on any of the JF's.
The SSH's are still going, I might pull the plug on the worse SSH coz i can't really see it getting any better. The good one is gonna get as long as think it needs, its been on plain water for nearly a week and the leaves are going quite yellow now but the calyx's are only just starting to swell. I hope i didn't start flushing too soon. 
The cheese is getting its stretch on now (1 week 12/12) and those branches are sooo thin. I don't think its gonna be the monster i was hoping for but its still gonna be a fair size, i hope.

I'll do pics soon


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 8, 2009)

sounds good mate. shame about that dodgy ssh..but you cant win em all mate.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 8, 2009)

From what i've seen (on this site) GH cheese is the most reliable, some seed bank versions have had some pretty wide variation on phenos but i've never grown any of them so my opinion isn't really worth much lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 8, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> sounds good mate. shame about that dodgy ssh..but you cant win em all mate.


 It would be very boring if we did


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 8, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> From what i've seen (on this site) GH cheese is the most reliable, some seed bank versions have had some pretty wide variation on phenos but i've never grown any of them so my opinion isn't really worth much lol.


i agree green house has the best commercial cheese strain


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 8, 2009)

very true


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats cheese a few days ago.


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 8, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> very true


10 green house cheese is my next project, prob gonna start a grow journal mid december love the cheese strains, quite fancy cheesus ass well. see how it goes, anyone try big budda cheesus?


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 8, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats cheese a few days ago.


BUEITYS,thats why i like cheese rep+


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi mate soz not beeen bout on ear much lol. Id say the home grown fanta seeds cheese is pretty damn cheesey too an equal to the ghs if not slightly better depends on ya tatse the hgfsc is closer imho to the exodus cheese ghsc seems to have an added extra to it but that makes it nice not nasty lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 9, 2009)

lookig like a very healthy girl indeed ..... thanks for the updates!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


>



oscar dude some clown has put a load of dope plants in your goal?!?!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 10, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> The cheese is getting its stretch on now (1 week 12/12) and those branches are sooo thin. I don't think its gonna be the monster i was hoping for but its still gonna be a fair size, i hope.
> 
> I'll do pics soon


You are in for a nice surprise how much bud that skinny branch plant will produce, all you need to worry about is supporting her.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 10, 2009)

I just weighed the biggest JF and it was just short of 6oz. As you can imagine i'm pretty pleased. Its being cured in a few plastic cereal boxes now. 
I'll do some pics soon. I'm gonna pot up my 2 co's and 4 cheeses and flower the fuckers before the weekend. 
My flower tent is gonna be STINKING by xmas mmmmm


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 10, 2009)

Just smoked some of the biggest JF and its really smooth (uncured) and a little fruity. It breaks apart really well and once its warmed up in your fingers its so sticky and its totally dry. Gonna be lovely with a good cure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

fuckin sweet man! 6 oz wet or dry?!?! wet surely?? 

either way enjoy!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 10, 2009)

Dry, it probably would've weighed 20ish wet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

holy fuck man. impressive to say the least!!! ill rep ya when it lets


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 10, 2009)

It took 12 weeks of 12/12 though. Its not super potent but its waay better than anything i could buy. the short one is the strongest


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 10, 2009)

Just over 12 3/4 off those three JF's. Chuffed


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2009)

thatys an oz a week growing good one mate hope i get a third of that of my gals gals lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2009)

top work man smoke a fatty for us will ya?!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 11, 2009)

I certianly will lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 11, 2009)

I forgot about the 3 branches i had hanging in my old veg tent so with those it takes the yeild of the biggest JF to 7 and a bit oz. I'm not saying this to boast (well maybe a bit) lol.

The other pics are of my echeese mother that i'm flowering. Its at just over a week 12/12. Does anyone have any idea how much bigger it'll get? Quite a bit i hope lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm well pleased with that one but i doubt it'll give me 7oz though. I don't really care what it yeilds i just want to try the original


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2009)

youll be very lucky to get anywhere near 7 from the ex cheese man, i doubt she'll get much taller maybe a foot tops


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 11, 2009)

A foot thats ok, i thought it would stretch like a mofo. What do you reckon that cheese will yeild? I know its hard to say coz of all the variables but you've grown it a couple of times and yours is an educated guess. Isn't cheese much of a producer?


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2009)

not especialy no, u have to work hard to get it to yeild well lol, id guesstimate perhaps 2 oz if ya lucky lol


----------



## inked (Nov 11, 2009)

nice bush mate!! got a few GHS cheese growing myself....cant fault them as yet,the smell from them is a joke tho!! i'm convinced my whole street can smell them!! cant wait to chop the fukers, only problem is i got another 15 ready for next time...gonna go for white shark time after that, any1 here grown that or know owt about it?? cheers, heres a couple of pics of the cheese 6 weeks 2days in 12/12......


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 11, 2009)

They look pretty nice for 6 weeks. 
Its a shame it don't yeild well but i'm not really growing it for its yeild.


----------



## inked (Nov 11, 2009)

i know mate, i vegged mine for nearly 6 weeks to hoping for a decent yield!?!? oh well time will tell i spose...im not gonna grow it again tho purely cus of the smell!! can i just ask what the smells like outside of ur tent once its all zipped up that is, im looking into getting the budbox titan but just wanted some opinions on there effectiveness before doing so £299 is BIG money! peace


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2009)

I gotta budbox 1m tent and its worth every penny


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 11, 2009)

I gotta agree with Fred tents are worth every penny


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2009)

You have a good stem on that one Im looking to take a clone with a fat stem.

I tryed the bush like what you have and I wished Id *trimmed*. 

2oz per plant is what Iv got from ex cheese so far, but Iv never had a 7oz plant on any of my seed grows. kiss-ass

Plagron did I miss something Gone to coco for now but I do like what I see!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 11, 2009)

Thats easily the biggest single plant yeild i've had the best before that was a 5n half oz gh white widow but it was an awful smoke. 
I am sooo pleased with it its shame i didn't keep any clones coz i could fit 4 like that in my tent, 28oz in one go would be amazing, thats worth waiting 12 weeks for lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2009)

If your like me yeald on the cheese wont matter so much, Iv not found a smoke like it,
plus the pheno is solid its just what to x it with.

You tell me when you xmas smoke it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 11, 2009)

Its 8 weeks on xmas day but wanna give it 10 weeks and dry it slow and cure it for a while so it'll be around valentines day when i smoke it. I've promised myself that i won't try it early lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2009)

the very best of luck to ya m8 lol. I say give the cat the goldfish if it wants it lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2009)

Its going to kill him on valentines day.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 11, 2009)

The Mrs will be pleased lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2009)

You got to take a taster because it dont change, the buzz just gets stronger with age!


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2009)

Its the tatse that keeps me growing it, prolly the only weed ive grown that tastes lovely straight out of the quick dry place or oven lool


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 12, 2009)

bravo mate! Lovely yield on that JF man.

The cheese mom is looking great tool. Can't wait to see her bud up! hehehehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

hahah aint no way ill be toking the cheese on valentines man that shit fucks me up. the missus would go ape shit


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 12, 2009)

cheese sounds like im gonna enjoy it when im done in april!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 12, 2009)

Too right Don my Mrs kick my nuts until i had three adams apples if i got mashed on valentines day lmfao.

I just had a look at the trichs on my good SSH and they are telling me the chop is gonna be soon, Hardly any clear and 60% cloudy and 35ish% amber


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

thats good to go in my book man! yeah valentines birthday and wedding your just there to provide. drink is acceptable but getting boxed might result in loss of privilidges


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Too right Don my Mrs kick my nuts until i had three adams apples if i got mashed on valentines day lmfao.
> 
> I just had a look at the trichs on my good SSH and they are telling me the chop is gonna be soon, Hardly any clear and 60% cloudy and 35ish% amber



Nearl time for uncle chop chop


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 13, 2009)

Your all invited to a summer bash just need to come up with a venu everyone is happy to go to in the uk.
Who would be interested in meeting up you can *pm *me with ideas 
so far Glastonbury or Bestival.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 13, 2009)

I got back from the pub about half an hour ago and skinned up some JF2 and i think i'm about have a whitey lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2009)

Ha Ha thatll teach ya to mix ya pickles dude lol, tho i nearly did the same last night on jus weed lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2009)

party on Garth !!!! 


oscaroscar said:


> I got back from the pub about half an hour ago and skinned up some JF2 and i think i'm about have a whitey lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 14, 2009)

I managed to keep my dinner down last night but it was a close run thing lmao. 
I think that the SSH's are coming down tonight, the trichs are telling me its ready at 13 weeks and 4 days. Almost 40% amber, i think i shoulda took it at 25/30% so it would've been a higher high but i like some couchlock.
I'll do some decent pics of it before and after. I got a brand new 2 litre curing jar for it lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

sweet mate, i love a good strong couchlock. U watching the england game? We'r lucky to only be 1 down lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 15, 2009)

couchlock ain't all a bad thing ... time and place ... time and place .... like westie ... and after all my zippy stuff, I'm a liking something with a little more CluB to the back o'the'head! hahahaha! 


oscaroscar said:


> I managed to keep my dinner down last night but it was a close run thing lmao.
> I think that the SSH's are coming down tonight, the trichs are telling me its ready at 13 weeks and 4 days. Almost 40% amber, i think i shoulda took it at 25/30% so it would've been a higher high but i like some couchlock.
> I'll do some decent pics of it before and after. I got a brand new 2 litre curing jar for it lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 16, 2009)

The good SSH got chopped last night. It didn't look ready but the trichs said it was more than ready so down it came lol.
The other pics are of the e cheese at 2 weeks 12/12 and it smells sooo nice.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice shlong mate, but why just the one? haha  Looks great!

Now lets see what you can do wiv da cheese....


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2009)

good start make sure u suport those braches, get them chins up! lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 16, 2009)

very nice mate....that SSH looks just lovely! And the Cheese is coming on a treat as well I see. Nice, nice, nice!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 16, 2009)

yea ... what he said ... walking on!!~~


SnowWhite said:


> very nice mate....that SSH looks just lovely! And the Cheese is coming on a treat as well I see. Nice, nice, nice!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 17, 2009)

I've been given 4 auto pots with a 50 litre tank, they're gravity fed. I'll have to get some new grow nutes coz the biobizz that i use has got bits in it and would clog the pipes. 
I forgot to say, the SSH had a bit of budrot but it didn't spread and i only lost a tiny bit. It was where the dead/burnt leaves were and it went brown and crumbly. It was really dry so i think it cured itself before it spread


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 17, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I've been given 4 auto pots with a 50 litre tank, they're gravity fed. I'll have to get some new grow nutes coz the biobizz that i use has got bits in it and would clog the pipes.
> I forgot to say, the SSH had a bit of budrot but it didn't spread and i only lost a tiny bit. It was where the dead/burnt leaves were and it went brown and crumbly. It was really dry so i think it cured itself before it spread


i really wanted to have a go with them autopots a few grows back but it was,nt convenient, i dont have the room for the 50 litre tank  or any tank really...this will be fun too watch......oh and that ssh looked fuckin mint chief, a bit of budrot should'nt bother you


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 17, 2009)

SSH


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 17, 2009)

The pots are quite small and close together so i think i'll be growing smallish plants in them, which i like to do anyway. it takes less veg time and means i can grow more lol. If i like these auto pots i can extend them to more pots but i don't think having different strains from the same tank is a good idea, coz last time i would've killed the SSH's and seriously underfed the jack flashes. Trial and error i suppose. I've got 4 e cheese clones to pot up soon so i'll use them on those and see how it goes and if i don't like them i'll just put 'em in my big buckets and hand feed as usual


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> The pots are quite small and close together so i think i'll be growing smallish plants in them, which i like to do anyway. it takes less veg time and means i can grow more lol. If i like these auto pots i can extend them to more pots but i don't think having different strains from the same tank is a good idea, coz last time i would've killed the SSH's and seriously underfed the jack flashes. Trial and error i suppose. I've got 4 e cheese clones to pot up soon so i'll use them on those and see how it goes and if i don't like them i'll just put 'em in my big buckets and hand feed as usual



It would be much easier to picture with pictures Oscar mate lol


----------



## rasclot (Nov 19, 2009)

good job on the ssh she looks good n that cheese is gonna be a monster


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 19, 2009)

Did you see my 7oz jack flash Ras? that was a monster.
Those are the auto pots, i think they are a bit small but i've got 4 cheeses that'll fit in 'em nice so i'll give them a try. The plant in the pics is my cheese mum at 2 and half weeks 12/12 and we've got trichs. The smell is starting lol its not too bad atm


----------



## rasclot (Nov 19, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Did you see my 7oz jack flash Ras? that was a monster.
> Those are the auto pots, i think they are a bit small but i've got 4 cheeses that'll fit in 'em nice so i'll give them a try. The plant in the pics is my cheese mum at 2 and half weeks 12/12 and we've got trichs. The smell is starting lol its not too bad atm


 yeah she was a big monster good job mate 
how u dryin ur babies???


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 19, 2009)

I hang the plant in my old veg tent for about 5 days and then its dry enough to put in a tupperware box


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

auto pots are the way


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

one hundred pages oscaroscar congrats dude


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> one hundred pages oscaroscar congrats dude


 Cheers Fred, i hadn't noticed
Have you used autopots before? any tips?


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

no i havent tbh mate but ive been thinking of getting some and am intrested to see how u get on.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 19, 2009)

pics looking. this so hard to wite on a ps3 lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

ur doing great bABE


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> ur doing great bABE


love how ur using a keyboard an yet u still find it difficult to type lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 22, 2009)

I chopped the dodgy pheno SSH at 14 weeks 12/12 and i don't think its gonna be a potent smoke but i reckon it'll be a nice mellow one it smells nice lol.
I gave the flower tent a spring clean and the last pic is the e cheese at 3 weeks 12/12.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't do that plant justice with a picture. Its starting to get smelly now lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 22, 2009)

nice! i see you have the autopots ready to go..no fuckin about....


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 22, 2009)

I just got to shove the 4 cheeses i have ready to flower in the pots and i'm away lol 
i think i'll have to put the res outside the tent coz i need the room for my psychosis


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 23, 2009)

nice stuff os....autpots! v COOL!!! 

That cheese is gonna be soooooo DANK!

Look forward to the smoke report on the SSH. Mine are still swelling up loads. One of my phenos in particular. The calyx formation and swelling is actually overtaking my Trainwreck! Incredible!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 23, 2009)

I've repotted the 4 cheeses into the autopots but i haven't started using them properly yet coz i've gotta wait for the roots to get near the bottoms of the pots. They are in the flower tent though so i've now got 5 e cheeses in flower. 
I'll do pics when i can be arsed lol.
The good SSH is in the jar now but i didn't burp it over the weekend and it smells a bit like hay now but that'll go when its fully cured. 
It still smell really lemony mmmmm i haven't smoked any yet i wanna wait until its REALLY ready, it'll be my xmas smoke, a month curing should do it lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 24, 2009)

A few new pics. the cheese is churning out the trichs at just over 3 weeks 12/12. the last pic is the 4 cheeses in the autopots.
I'll do some decent close ups of the cheese at the weekend


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2009)

looking like a million dollars, wish i had a cheese in my tent that looked like ur mum. Lol that sounded bad lmao u kno wot i mean tho ur cheesey mum.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 25, 2009)

What a bush!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

i miss it so

looks a treat. should be bonkers in a smart pot.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 25, 2009)

Cheers guys, the cheese is starting to get smelly, i smelled it when i got in from work. methinks a new filter is needed


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 26, 2009)

One of my psychosis has snuffed it. I've got one left and i haven't taken a cut yet. I hope i can keep it alive long enough to take one coz its been a real slow grower (my fault). Its gone really droopy and i mean really droopy. I'll do a pic later. gutted.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2009)

could just need a watering man most plants look so sad n droopy when they get a watering. hope you can keep her going she's probably the finest ive toked


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 26, 2009)

It don't need water. The pot is still really heavy. When i show you a pic you'll see its had its chips. The stems are droopy lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2009)

They can bew real slow starters but they normaly come good


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll do a proper update tomorrow with cheese porn lol i really can't be arsed i've done 73 hours this week and i just wanna sit back and get stoned on my ssh


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 28, 2009)

73 hrs hope thats not on taco lol.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 29, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I'll do a proper update tomorrow with cheese porn lol i really can't be arsed i've done 73 hours this week and i just wanna sit back and get stoned on my ssh


Shit mate there's only 7 days in week!
You gotta slow down fella.
Ever hear of the words burn-out?


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2009)

we wen i was 19 just b4 i was diagnosed I was working 12 hrs days 7 days a week and also working in a pub on times off. Then my left leg stopped working and i was draging it round like a dead piece of meat. What im trying to say is, live more work lesss and enjoy ya life, this is it. it aint a pre-run or rehersal the starting gun went years ago.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 29, 2009)

E cheese at 4 weeks 12/12. What do ya think?


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh yeah i forgot to say that plant isn't even 2 feet tall. The other 4 e cheeses are one week 12/12 today, the autopots ain't doing there thing yet coz the roots need to grow down into the bottoms of the pots. I only repotted 'em last week


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 29, 2009)

fuckin hell. is what i fink. lokkin proper nice


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah i knew urd do it justice lol looking propper


----------



## rasclot (Nov 29, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> E cheese at 4 weeks 12/12. What do ya think?


thats sum lovely bud there mate top class


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 29, 2009)

The 1st pic is of one of the four e cheese clones at 1 week 12/12 the others are the same so need for pics lol.
The 2nd is my psychosis thats fucked but i bumped into the fairy and now i've got a replacement the other co is getting potted up later and is going into flower.
The last pic is of my dodgy SSH pheno.

So whats going in my flower tent is, one cheese at 4 weeks, 4 cheeses at 1 week and one psychosis at 1 day


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2009)

poor thing man, what a shame she looks nice and stocky shame bouit the droop.


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2009)

I bet the cheese fairy will be pissed if she saw the state of the co there lol


----------



## Mammath (Nov 30, 2009)

Over watering is unforgivable!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2009)

i was lookin at it thinking you could probably save it but it would be a battle. looks like a real sturdy trunk she was developing too.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was lookin at it thinking you could probably save it but it would be a battle. looks like a real sturdy trunk she was developing too.


 she really does look like shes on her way out wot a shame


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 30, 2009)

rasclot said:


> thats sum lovely bud there mate top class


what he said! 

Really, really nice man!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> poor thing man, what a shame she looks nice and stocky shame bouit the droop.


[youtube]ivFM0pYyUcY[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2009)

think the fairies already been back?! im still waiting its a long cold flight up north haha


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2009)

I think shes gota thing for laybys and greasy spoons and burly men in high viz vests. I guess a girl needs her fun lol. Last time she went on a romantic holiday we didnt hear from her in weeks lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2009)

haha serial killer territory that westy


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 30, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Over watering is unforgivable!


 I think you've hit the nail on the head, yes unforgivable. It was rootbound too. what a dozey fuckwit i am lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 30, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> E cheese at 4 weeks 12/12. What do ya think?


 ten characters


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2009)

U must be doing something right Oscar mate lol the cheese looks the bomb of a bush lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 1, 2009)

I feel I jumped to coco a bit quick, that plagron bat mix is giving excellent results with osca at the wheel.
Iv never spent so much time with my plants!!! Coco drys out so fast.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 1, 2009)

I layer the batmix with hydro pebbles probably about 50 50 and that works for me, its what i've always done. I guess i got lucky 1st time to find a way that works. I was gonna go coco but i had soil and pebbles left that i didn't want to waste. I'll probably do coco next time. I'll be plumbing in the autopots in the next few days. I'll update with porn soon


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 2, 2009)

Echeese friggin reeks. That is all


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2009)

stinky stuff odour control essential


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 3, 2009)

yo yo oscar hows things mate? fuckin good by the looks of that e cheese. you got other strains on go aswell?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 3, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> yo yo oscar hows things mate? fuckin good by the looks of that e cheese. you got other strains on go aswell?


 Its all cheese atm but a psychosis will be going into flower at the weekend so its a bit exodus heavy in the tent lol
The cheese is falling over the gaff and i can't put a net across the tent coz they are all at different heights, i'll have to use stakes and wire to sort it out. 
The cheese is starting to smell of sour grapefruit is that normal? It smells great though, thanks to the fairy


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2009)

sour grapefruit lol, thats a new one lol. It smells to me of old school skunk fuley from back in the day and the psycho is similer but sweeter in my opinion anyway lol. must be the medium u grow in giving it a sours smell ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 3, 2009)

The fairy wouldn't have got her labelling wrong, would she?


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2009)

i spoze thats possible lol, by all acounts shes a busy chick


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2009)

im saying nothin


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 4, 2009)

no its not possible for her to get the labelling wrong shes perfect in every way lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 4, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> no its not possible for her to get the labelling wrong shes perfect in every way lol


 I guess thats me told lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 4, 2009)

Whats wrong with this site? Every thing looks different and there are no pics and it won't let me put my new cheesey pics up FFS


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2009)

seems ok today but it might be temp


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 5, 2009)

Have we all lost blazin07 or is it just me.
My last post came out as error codes hope its ok today.


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Have we all lost blazin07 or is it just me.
> My last post came out as error codes hope its ok today.



sucks big balls this skin
time to roll


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 5, 2009)

i,ve lost blazin 07 aswell....this skin seems far too complicated. we pot heads are simple people with simple needs....


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 5, 2009)

Iv just had to tone down my monitor I find it bright in ya face.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 6, 2009)

What is blazin 07 and a skin? Am i an idiot? lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> What is blazin 07 and a skin? Am i an idiot? lol


its one of the forum layout skins. U can change the way the forum looks by changing the skin. No ur not an idiot mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 6, 2009)

I still can't upload pics FFS I've tried 6 times gggrrrr


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 6, 2009)

Have you tryed taking a pic out of your pics folder?
Im woundering if we have come to a limit on how much you can store on the server, isnt that what the membership is for unlimited space?


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2009)

are ur pics too big?? maybe cropping them or resizing them?


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 6, 2009)

I always resize them mate you need two monitors to view them full size lol.
It let me post 1 then gave me error mime.


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh oooer lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 7, 2009)

I just deleted my whole album and it still won't let me put pics up. I'm not gonna try again today coz it'll just piss me off and i can do without that lol. 
I ain't doing owt different so fuck knows whats wrong


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 7, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I just deleted my whole album and it still won't let me put pics up. I'm not gonna try again today coz it'll just piss me off and i can do without that lol.
> I ain't doing owt different so fuck knows whats wrong


tis proper shit innit! just been to my local hydro shop today and wanted put picsz up of my room with new carbon filter fitted....tis bollox spliff to chill you out mate


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 8, 2009)

seems to be working again today. I uploaded pics to thread and gallery. Couldn't do either yesterday.


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Dec 8, 2009)

nice man great job.


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2009)

wot no cheese? Oscar she must be smelling great


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 8, 2009)

These pics are 5 days old. I ain't taken new ones yet coz i couldn't be arsed and it wouldn't let me post 'em lol.
I've set the autopots up properly now and the 4 cheeses drank more than 10 litres in less than 2 days so the pots appear to work ok, it should be easy street for me now lmao no watering, just mix the food and chuck it in the res. Sounds too good to be true.
The cheese friggin reeks when i shuffle it about mmmmm
I'll do some porn later in the week


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

Looking v nice mate. Looks like your gonna get a good yield of that cheese bush! LOL Buds all over it!


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats the plan lol its growth has slowed in the last few days so i've flushed the soil with straight water and i'll start feeding it again from the next watering. The autopots are working a treat but i still don't the idea of having the pots sat in water all the time but i can't complain so far, fingers crossed


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 10, 2009)

I think i'm having some issues with my biggest cheese. The growth has slowed and the leaves are starting to go yellow and get rusty looking spots ??? Its 6 weeks 12/12 on saturday and i think its a bit behind where it should be. I have been using different nutes on this grow. I normally use biobizz but i'm using tailormade solutions on these, it is made for weed. I can't use biobizz with the autopots coz it has bits in it and would clog the pipes.
I don't wanna fuck it up now


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2009)

I get that, not sure what it is tho sorry i canny be more help


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 10, 2009)

Does cheese slow down a bit in week 5?


----------



## shanegairson (Dec 10, 2009)

hey oscaroscar did u spray any nutes on the plant . i sprayed some organic bugspray on my babies once and the same thing happened. but the new growth (the stuff that dident get sprayed ) is just fine i dont think it hurt them too bad.
hope i could help.


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Does cheese slow down a bit in week 5?


well it might slow down a bit but week 6 should see stacking calyxs cylaxs?


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 11, 2009)

kinda hard to tell from the pics man...but could you of splashed the plant with nutes? Does look a bit like that.

Apart from that, it could be needing more micro nutrients, or they could be locked up for whatever reason. IDK man. How you feeding her?

You can test your run off right? I would start there, to get an idea what's going.

But actually it doesn't look too bad either. Maybe it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2009)

looks like a bit of nute burn to me, the beginnings of anyway what level is your feed at?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 11, 2009)

Its at full strength atm. The autopot ones are ok its just the big one. Its on the older leaves, it looks like under feeding to me coz its only done it since i flushed the soil. i'm gonna go back to biobizz bloom on the big 'un and see what that does


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 11, 2009)

The PH of the run of is 6.5 so i dunno wtf is up, could be nowt, i just wanna get this right. I think i'm gonna get some nice colas on the 4 in the autopots coz they have huge leaves and thicker stems compared the multi topped one. 
My co has erupted since it got potted up.
I'll do pics at the weekend


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> The PH of the run of is 6.5 so i dunno wtf is up, could be nowt, i just wanna get this right. I think i'm gonna get some nice colas on the 4 in the autopots coz they have huge leaves and thicker stems compared the multi topped one.
> My co has erupted since it got potted up.
> I'll do pics at the weekend


which co is this the new one or the one u was trying to save?


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 12, 2009)

That reminds me of calcium deficiencies osca.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 12, 2009)

Its the new co coz that other one snuffed it (the 1st plant i've killed)
What do i do about calcium def?


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2009)

Revised:The Complete Guide To Sick Plants,pH and Pest Troubles - The Garden's Cure


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 12, 2009)

Cheese at 6 weeks.
Cheers for that link Fred. I think it is cal def, good call Welshy. I got some stuff for it today so hopefully it will improve in the next few days


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2009)

have u started pk13/14 and boost yet?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 12, 2009)

looks good too me mate! bit of deficiency wont touch it much.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 12, 2009)

i'll start using the overdrive tomorrow. That makes a big difference after about 5 or 6 days. The calyxs are starting to swell a bit now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2009)

wait till you get the overdrive kicking haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 13, 2009)

Thats the co. I've potted it up into an autopot and been using foliar feed and biobizz grow and b'cuzz root stim and that seems to have done the trick. Its not the knackered one (thats dead) its a replacement from the fairy lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 13, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Cheese at 6 weeks.
> 
> now thats a lovely bush u got there oscar very well done mate il rep ya wen i can


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2009)

man thats as fine an example of the cheese as ive seen really well trained.


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks good an healthy mate, soon be able to take cuts from her init?


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2009)

I take that back she looks a bit burnt lol. Maybe a bit eager with the nutes lol shes not as hungry as the cheese ive found but drinks just as mush lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 14, 2009)

I burnt the tips a bit, i backed off the nutes a bit and it took off again so the burnt bits are halfway down the plant now.
That cheese at 6 weeks is only 20 inches tall. it hardly stretched at all but the other 4 have trebled in height. I didn't top those i lst'd them. I'll take some pics of those later or tomorrow


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 14, 2009)

pics? where? tomorrow? dont know if i can wait that long .lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 14, 2009)

I've up since 4am and i'm knackered lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 14, 2009)

ok i,ll let you off mate lol. i got up at 6 myself just too realise i caught man-flu in the night. why 4am? if you dont mind me askin


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 14, 2009)

Coz i had to be at work at 5 like most days lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 15, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Coz i had to be at work at 5 like most days lol


hats off too you mate. 5am is crazy time to start work, but at least you get to come home to the missus and a tent full of cheesey goodness. i am up at 6 but only start at 7.15 so not too bad.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 15, 2009)

A tent pic.
I can't remember how long those 4 clones have been flowering. I'll have to go back a few pages lol. I think its about 3 n half weeks.
There is a bit of an empty space at the back left which i don't like. I might shove that co in the gap but it'll be hard to water/feed back there so i'll probably take a load of clones off it then flower it like i did with the cheese mother. A nice wide co bush is what i'll do lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 15, 2009)

looking almost full ther m8. spanking


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 15, 2009)

A tent full o cheese lol
The phone pics just don't do them justice


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 15, 2009)

pretty bloody gud for phone pics


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 15, 2009)

The close ups i do with a cheap digital camera. I wanna get a decent camera so i can do really good trich shots


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 15, 2009)

It is three and a half weeks 12/12 for the clones


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 15, 2009)

aaawwwww. they look tiny compared to the others.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 15, 2009)

They are the others. Thats how big they were when i flowered 'em


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 15, 2009)

oh rite. that me either having a blonde moment or im so exited that ive got all ma stuff now an im iching to get it up but cant do that till thursday coz im buzy 2morrow


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Cheese at 6 weeks.
> Cheers for that link Fred. I think it is cal def, good call Welshy. I got some stuff for it today so hopefully it will improve in the next few days


 ten characters lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 17, 2009)

I've some serious propping up to do at the weekend. My big cheese is falling all over the gaff, i've already put a load of support on it but its not enough. 
Its a big tangled mess FFS I can't do it today coz i gotta go to work tomorrow and i can't keep going to work stinking of weed lol someone is gonna notice.
I don't how i'm gonna do it coz there are so many buds on it (nice problem to have) and i don't want to put any buds in the shade of other buds. I may have to cut a few bits off. Its got 3 weeks left til the 10 week mark and its getting frostier by the day. 
The clones look like a different plant to the mother coz i didn't prune them. They've got thicker stems and bigger leaves plus they are taller, i'll put a net across the tent at the weekend


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 17, 2009)

so there's just cheese fallin about the gaff? nice


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep just cheese lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 17, 2009)

so what you gonna do then oscar? just scrump the smaller branches and spread everything else out?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope not to lose anything too big coz they're starting to swell lol. I think i vegged and pruned too much even though its not even 2 foot tall but its over 3 feet wide lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 17, 2009)

it should be ok mate. just prop it all up and see how it looks before you chop anything


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2009)

Its getting really smelly in my tent


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2009)

I can't wait to start smoking this cheese, its 7 weeks 12/12 today. 3 weeks to go

Sorry about the shitty phone pics


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 19, 2009)

You look to have a cracking yeild there osca, nice work mate.


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I can't wait to start smoking this cheese, its 7 weeks 12/12 today. 3 weeks to go
> 
> Sorry about the shitty phone pics


you can harvest cheese anytime from now onwards really i bet most of the trichs have gone cloudy lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2009)

I haven't checked any trichs yet. I'll check them later, i need to get some batteries for my scope. Can you really take cheese at 7 weeks? I'm gonna let it go to 10 weeks unless i have any problems then i may take it earlier. Its 8 weeks on xmas day lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

yes its very versitile, my m8s taken it at 7 weeks b4 and its been nice buzzy headfuk shmoke lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 19, 2009)

I didnt like it at 7 weeks too racey for me.


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I didnt like it at 7 weeks too racey for me.


oh yeah its racey as u like palpatations left right and center


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2009)

Ten weeks it is then lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

I like to take it bout 66 days lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2009)

The cheese has behaved very differently. The one i pruned has hardly stretched and the clones have stretched almost X4 (??) one thing they do have in common is the unholy stench lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

cheese works best topped, ive grown both topped and untopped and its better topped or fimmed and supercroped


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2009)

I've LST'd the clones using tape and i bent and topped the mother. What do you think off my 1st attempt at cheese? Its the co next


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

very good much better than my 1st run lol.  I only put one or two in at a time cuz of my quest to better it lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2009)

Once i've done the cheese and co i'm gonna try and get a good indica pheno sensi jack herer again. The one i did have was amazing, it ticked all the boxes lol. I might get 2 packs and grow all of them and clone them. my labelling will have to be spot on though


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

so thats 20 at once? so urll just take one of each clone?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't think i thought that through lol coz thats 20 plants and 40 clones (i'd take 2 from each in case 1 dies) plus 1 co mother and 1 cheese mother and whatever else i've got on the go. Waaay too many plants and waaay too much work. I might do 5 at a time but then thats very time consuming. Fuck it i'll just do more cheese lmfao


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

you now see my dilema oscar mate muhahahaha the curse of the cheese keeper


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2009)

Its hard to get it all in the pic lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

looks like there might be a few oz on it now mate


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

errrr??????


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2009)

A couple more pics (again) lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

are u gonna have a book on final weight? my guess is 100gramms lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2009)

I would be more than happy with 3 and half oz from it. I've taken a few straggly litttle branches off it from underneath and the middle coz i thought they might encourage mold coz they were all tangled. I'm drying it atm, i ain't gonna smoke it though i wanna wait for mature cured cheese lol i'll use it to make oil. I'm gonna get a honey bee thingy in the new year


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2009)

oh mate i love honey oil, i bought some butane the other day so im ready to go with a shit load of trim lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2009)

Cheese oil is the best defo a one hit wonder lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 20, 2009)

I've never made it coz i always stick my trim in one of my neighbours wheelie bins lol I just hope i don't blow myself to smitherines making the stuff


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 20, 2009)

i just throw all my shit in the wheelie bin tric-less leaves soil and everything. no one check,s. imagine gettin caught dumpin trim in your neighbours bin.lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 20, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> A couple more pics (again) lol


 Will i go blind if i bump myself too much?


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2009)

ur eyes will get stuck together with thc so yeah u wont see much lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> ur eyes will get stuck together with thc so yeah u wont see much lol


 ul go blind wen u smoke her lol

check this strain out gotta get me summ of these 41%thc!!! theyve got strains with upto 50%thc wot do ya reckon
http://bcseeds.com/World-Strongest/c51/p191/GREEN-CRACK/product_info.html


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2009)

its a cheese cross lmao


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote "The taste is wonderful and sweet like Crack" lmao whos crack are they on about?

That cheese gets everywhere I love the stuff!!


----------



## Haggard (Dec 21, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I've never made it coz i always stick my trim in one of my neighbours wheelie bins lol I just hope i don't blow myself to smitherines making the stuff



God i wish i had it on video, I just lit myself on fire the other day being a dumbass cooking off the naptha for making oil but around an open flame, Gas/Chemical fires are so nutz...... I dont have hair on my left leg now..... Other than that your plant looks great and chunky.... and I didnt think there was cheese in green crack, as well as i thought it was clone only. If you want Green Crack, ask the kottonmouth kings.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 21, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Quote "The taste is wonderful and sweet like Crack" lmao whos crack are they on about? QUOTE]
> 
> his mum's


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 21, 2009)

rasclot said:


> ul go blind wen u smoke her lol
> 
> check this strain out gotta get me summ of these 41%thc!!! theyve got strains with upto 50%thc wot do ya reckon
> http://bcseeds.com/World-Strongest/c51/p191/GREEN-CRACK/product_info.html


 Those prices are ridiculous. Has anyone seen a journal of any of those strains? I'd want proof before i spent that kind of wedge on beans


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 21, 2009)

whats that in gbp


----------



## rasclot (Dec 21, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> whats that in gbp


 their £316 for 10 not goin for them now were gonna go for these
http://bcseeds.com/World-Strongest/c51/p140/JEDI-41-PERCENT-THC-BUD/product_info.html
£188 reduced from £444 orderin them 2mora me n my mate gonna take the gamble n go halves u never know


----------



## rasclot (Dec 21, 2009)

​*Price:  444.80GBP 188.80GBP **Product Description*JEDI 41% THC BUD - 10 Pack
ORDER ID: J41
*LAST CHANCE FOR SALE PRICE!!!!*
*We have been getting emails asking for Jedi 41 % to go back on sale because many of you missed the special last week, SO HURRY UP, The price will be going back up right away. *

This is it. The most powerful specimen of our new, insanely powerful line from the Danish Underground. At 41% THC - I hope you are sitting down! After the big fan leaves are trimmed away, it doesn't yield quite as much as Elephant or Euphoria, but its yield is still amazing and far above what you are used to.

You won't need to smoke very much of this strain because of it's insanely high THC. The medical community love it because you can't build up a tolerance to it. It's INTOLLERABLE, haha! Many chronic medical users smoke several grams every single day for decades and find themselves becoming tolerant to even White Widow very quickly - but not the JEDI 41%. If you can smoke a bowl of this stuff and then dial a phone or make a sandwich, you deserve a medal. Chances are, you'll need a wheelchair just to find the TV remote! But you won't know what the TV is for if you do, so don't even bother with the remote. You can't remember your name after 3 puffs of the Jedi. I forgot my own name just thinking about the last time I smoke it! Comprehend this reality, you will not. On the couch, the safest place for you is.

JEDI 41% THC BUD is a great indoor or outdoor plant that's it is very easy to grow for beginners. It usually sells out before it even reaches the catalogue, so if you're serious about obtaining it, I would suggest you act fast. We will remove this strain from the catalogue when supplies get low so previous orders are guaranteed to be filled. If you see it here, it's currently in stock, but for long never will it be.














*Plant height: *Medium, exactly a Medium Plant




*THC level %: *41%




*Flowering times: *47 Days




*Yield: *980-1020 g/m2




*Grows: *Indoors/Outdoors/Greenhouse




*Strain Genetics: *Proprietary Secret, Mostly Indica




*Grow Difficulty: *Very Easy




*Plant Odor: *Sweet, Hashy, slight fruit undertone




*Smoke Flavor: *Moderately Smooth and medium heavy sweetnessif its as strong as they say and the beans turn up than il be happy


----------



## rasclot (Dec 21, 2009)

this is why i looked into this seed bank


[FONT=helvetica,arial]*IN THIS ISSUE*[/FONT]
[FONT=helvetica,arial][/FONT]


[FONT=Arial,helvetica]*New strain of marijuana is no laughing matter*[/FONT]*BC Bud is:* 

*A)* Customs' newest drug-detector dog 
*B)* The beer that made Vancouver famous
*C)* Canada's answer to Spuds MacKenzie

And the answer is . . . none of the above. BC bud is high-grade Canadian marijuana, one of the most potent strains of cannabis in the world. And while that might sound like a joke or a commercial, neither the Canadian government nor the American government is laughing.

BC bud is cultivated throughout British Columbia&#8212;hence its name&#8212;and it's earning Vancouver a reputation as the Amsterdam of North America. American and Canadian law enforcement officials both say that it's Canada's number two cash crop, and probably British Columbia's number one. The BC bud industry is thriving, due largely to the drug's ability to deliver quick, high profits at low risk to the seller.

Still largely unknown in much of the United States, the most potent strains of BC bud are grown in basements and garages, typically in suburban rental homes in Vancouver. With its high yield&#8212;a single plant can produce up to 24 ounces&#8212;and relatively short cultivation period&#8212;with indoor gardening, growers don't have to worry about the vicissitudes of climate or weather&#8212;even a low-end (25 plants) grower can earn up to $150,000 a year.

*So what makes this marijuana different?*

Law enforcement officers in both countries contrast BC bud with old-fashioned Mexican marijuana, whose THC content, the active ingredient in cannabis, is about four percent, compared with that of BC bud, which is around 30 percent. Users consider it so exceptional that they are willing to pay cocaine prices for it: In San Diego, a dealer coming north with a pound of coke can and does make an even trade with a dealer traveling south with a pound of "bud." In fact, BC bud increases in value merely by traveling south. A buyer will pay $3,000 to $3,500 a pound in Washington state, and twice that in San Diego. 

BC bud crosses the world's longest undefended border, at least the western stretch of it, by boat, car, truck, backpack. Smugglers take advantage of the forested highways, logging roads, and dirt trails between the ports of entry in Washington to avoid U.S. Customs. Or Canadian dealers off-load the stuff from their boats to fishing and pleasure vessels of American registry, which need not clear Customs after a day on the water.

Canadian police readily acknowledge that their country's tolerant attitudes toward marijuana&#8212;"too many of our lawmakers, judges, and professors just don't think of it as a hard drug," says one&#8212;have contributed to Vancouver's image as a drug haven for hippies, but more important, these attitudes have allowed the BC bud trade to flourish with what appears to be near impunity. And although it is true that official Canadian attitudes about marijuana are more lax than Uncle Sam's, it is also true that U.S. Customs enjoys the complete cooperation of law enforcement north of the border. In fact, IBET, a new task force aimed just at coping with the bud problem, wouldn't exist without that cooperation.

*Fighting back*

IBET, whose initials stand for Integrated Border Enforcement Team, consists of agents from the Customs Service, the Border Patrol, the Royal Canadian Mounted Police, and the Drug Enforcement Administration. Armed with weapons, scopes, night goggles, and audio equipment (as are the smugglers), IBET patrols the highways between the ports of entry to interrupt/intercept the bud trade. 

IBET is only a year and a half old; it grew from Customs agents and inspectors to the multi-agency project it is today. In fact, one measure of IBET's success, is that smugglers are conducting their trade by sea: "IBET forced them out to the water because we ran 'em off between the ports [of entry]," says Special Agent John Hollstein, who is the Operational Analysis Staff supervisor as well as the Blaine Enforcement Coordinator. He adds that Blaine Customs seized 1,990 pounds of BC bud in fiscal year 1999: "That may not sound like a lot compared to the southern border, and pound for pound, it might not be. But this stuff is so much stronger and is worth so much more money than [Central/South American] marijuana." 

*No laughing matter*

Law enforcement on both sides of the border sound an identical alarm about bud's bottom line: where's all that money going? They acknowledge that even for those who hold lax attitudes about marijuana, even when their own governments fail to see the immediate dangers of this particular drug, even when the very subject sounds like fodder for a stand-up comedian, when an illegal substance can generate that kind of revenue, organized crime must be involved. 
Already, the Hell's Angels motorcycle gang and Asian gangs in Canada are controlling its cultivation and distribution. Canadian growers are having to cope with increasingly violent assaults on their crops, not from law enforcement, but because of growing numbers of home-invasion robberies. Canadian authorities are not yet sure how serious that problem has become, because BC bud cultivators don't, obviously, report these thefts to the police. Further, does the profit potential from this illegal substance mean that drug cartels of the South American variety could take hold on the northern border? Do we want to find out?

Some late-night comics increase their revenues with jokes about marijuana, which for some unknown reason strike some audiences as funnier than cocaine or heroin jokes. Maybe they should add the amusing anecdotes about drug violence and crime that inevitably follow the kind of money that illegal drugs generate. As for Customs, however, we don't think it's any laughing matter.


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2009)

looks good man, tho i cant see why its so expensive


----------



## rasclot (Dec 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> looks good man, tho i cant see why its so expensive


 same here mate but were goin halves so its not that bad time will tell if the beans turn up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2009)

hope that shit works out man it sounds like a piece of marketing but i hope for you n your mates sake its not hype!


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hope that shit works out man it sounds like a piece of marketing but i hope for you n your mates sake its not hype!


 I agree with Don. But if anyone can get the best out of them its you Ras


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 21, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> A couple more pics (again) lol


 I can't be arsed to take and upload new pics so i'll just bump these lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2009)

fair play, we've all had a good smoke and know how ya feel mate lol. Bet ur more excited bout ur first cheese than all the christmases at once lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 21, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I agree with Don. But if anyone can get the best out of them its you Ras


 lets hope its not all hype im up for the gamble n e waytheres me plannin my next grow lol this 1 has just begun i got weed on the brain lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2009)

rasclot said:


> lets hope its not all hype im up for the gamble n e waytheres me plannin my next grow lol this 1 has just begun i got weed on the brain lol



if u aint carefull urll run out of room, easy done trust me lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> if u aint carefull urll run out of room, easy done trust me lol


 yeah i bet it is wish i had more room


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 24, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS YOU LOT.
I won't be updating for a few days (nothing new there lol). I'm away for crimbo thanks to the autopots lol
anyways i hope you all have a great time with the ones you love


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

yeah u too mate have a good one>>>>>>>


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 24, 2009)

merry christmas oscar


----------



## rasclot (Dec 25, 2009)

merry christmas oscar mate ive joind ur cheese expo happy days


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 28, 2009)

I got back last night and there was no dramas in the tent, thank fuck lol. Autopots are the business the plants in them are doing way better than the ones i've been manually feeding. I think i've been really underfeeding/underwatering coz the autopot plants have been drinking 2 and half litres a day and i would have only given them half that. The cheeses at 5 weeks are bigger than the one at 8 1/2 weeks. The autopots give them exactly what they need, no more, no less.

I'll do pics later


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2009)

is it later yet Oscar mate?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 29, 2009)

Not quite lol I gotta go to the inlaws today FFS. I don't dislike them but i'd rather be sat watching the cricket and getting mashed in my own house lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2009)

yeah its a pain having to do stuff ya dont wanna


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 30, 2009)

Cheese at 8 and a half weeks. It seems to be getting a hint of purple


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 30, 2009)

looking realli nice. the purple looks mental


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 30, 2009)

Cheese at 5 weeks


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 30, 2009)

Cheers LGP. The clones in the autopots have grown a lot bigger and quicker. I think i like autopots from what i've seen so far


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2009)

such a shame ur camera aint up to cheese pics init, they look fab and ur not doing them justice with ur cam, swing by mine and borrow mine for a week or two lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 30, 2009)

Those pics were taken with my "good" camera. I'm going shopping this afternoon coz the cricket has finished early, an England win yay. So i might get another one. Any suggestions for a good cheap one with macro? It could be my skills rather than the camera lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2009)

If u can get a canon, I personaly think canon are the best cameras but there are others it dipends on how much u are willing to spend?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Cheese at 8 and a half weeks. It seems to be getting a hint of purple




i miss it so. i noticed my psychosis went a little purple but not the cheese, you sure you got cheese there? 

either way bud fantastic looking colas
 i want my cheese back


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i miss it so. i noticed my psychosis went a little purple but not the cheese, you sure you got cheese there?
> 
> either way bud fantastic looking colas
> i want my cheese back



haha that reminds me of the labeling debate about the cheese fairys capabilitys and wether she got em arse backards with oscars delivery lol. Oscar did mention a sour smell wich kinda makes me think psychosis.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

hahahah another expert in labelling! i could tell them apart blindfolded now. the sweet ones the psycho haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 30, 2009)

Whatever it is it frigging stinks


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 30, 2009)

I've got a psychosis at just over a week in 12/12 atm so i should know whats what in a month or so


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 30, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Cheese at 5 weeks


 ten characters


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2009)

Frosty as fook mate. It must be soo hard waiting for it to be ready for that first taste of cheese or psychosis lol. Its a strain that dont lose its flavour with quick drying. well Its better with a decent dry and cure but its better than any street weed quickdried.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 30, 2009)

very nice oscar mate hopefully my cheeses grow like that very well done mate il rep ya wen i can


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 30, 2009)

You'll do 'em justice Ras mate i know you will. I've got some hermie pollen from a sensi hashplant that flowers in 45 days. I've put it on one of the cheese buds at 5 weeks. My 1st attempt at breeding. Quickcheese lol i've smoked some of the hashplant and its well nice. My mate has been growing off the same mum for nearly 2 years


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> You'll do 'em justice Ras mate i know you will. I've got some hermie pollen from a sensi hashplant that flowers in 45 days. I've put it on one of the cheese buds at 5 weeks. My 1st attempt at breeding. Quickcheese lol i've smoked some of the hashplant and its well nice. My mate has been growing off the same mum for nearly 2 years




Cool as fuck mate, i might be getting some hash plant fem seeds off my m8. Quickcheese sounds nice man v intresting


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 31, 2009)

It should be nice (in theory) i just hope the hermie traits don't come through. 
I'll start flushing the cheese on saturday. I got some orange stuff called ripen that acts as a flushing agent and helps the buds harden up, if they can get any harder lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 31, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> It should be nice (in theory) i just hope the hermie traits don't come through.
> I'll start flushing the cheese on saturday. I got some orange stuff called ripen that acts as a flushing agent and helps the buds harden up, if they can get any harder lol


 wicked mate let us know if the stuff works


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't know what difference it'll make coz this is the first time i've grown this plant and i won't be able to see the difference on the other 4 when the time comes coz they are being fed from the same res, so i can't leave one out. The bloke in the shop reckons its great, he would say that though. It was only a tenner btw


----------



## rasclot (Dec 31, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I don't know what difference it'll make coz this is the first time i've grown this plant and i won't be able to see the difference on the other 4 when the time comes coz they are being fed from the same res, so i can't leave one out. The bloke in the shop reckons its great, he would say that though. It was only a tenner btw


for a tenner u cant go wrong mate the plants can only get better


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2009)

my mate bought a bottle the other month but dunt fink its much cop lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 31, 2009)

As long as it keeps everything moving in the same direction i'll be happy enough.

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2009)

HNY to u to oscar mate hope ya have a good one dude


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 2, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> A couple more pics (again) lol


 Just bumping these coz i ain't got any new pics lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 2, 2010)

I think the fairys labelling was ok coz the co thats 2 weeks 12/12 smells fruitier than the cheese did. Its got a sour tropical drink kinda smell to it that the cheese doesn't have. The cheese friggin reeks. One week to go for the big cheese i've started that ripen stuff now


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I think the fairys labelling was ok coz the co thats 2 weeks 12/12 smells fruitier than the cheese did. Its got a sour tropical drink kinda smell to it that the cheese doesn't have. The cheese friggin reeks. One week to go for the big cheese i've started that ripen stuff now



Good news man, I be u can not wait to cut tyhe cheese lol pheweee


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll prolly cut my 1st cheese next friday so it gives the smell a few days to wear off, so i don't stink at work again. That will be one day short of ten weeks. The clones are 3 weeks behind. I'm gonna have a cheese mountian lol and its mine all mine. I wouldn't want to sell it after all the love and care i've put into it. 
I smoked some of my JF2 indica pheno thats been curing for two months and holy moly its strong. It hasn't got a really strong smell but its way powerful. the cure has taken it to another level mmmm


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2010)

I cut a psychosis yesterday at 8 weeks lol. down to two in my tent now lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 3, 2010)

I've just spent four fucking hours sorting out the ph in the autopots. It was at 3.0 in the pots and the res FFS i dunno what i did but i had to flush the soil in the pots which was an massive pain in the arse. I put 10L of water though each pot and suck it all back out of the trays with a 50ml syringe. So that meant i moved 40 litres of water with that fucking syringe, my hands are aching now FFS. I couldn't have moved the plants to make it easier either coz of the netting holding the branches up.
Its ok now. Autopots, making things simpler my blotchy white arse


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2010)

I recon u should take a tester bud to reward yaself for all that hard work oscar mate just a few buds quick dried slowly, cheese is really tastey even wen quick dried lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm gonna wait for it to be right. I'm chopping the big one friday at 10 weeks, so it'll be a few weeks yet lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2010)

friday aint that far away so uraswell waiting, i cut a psychosis the other day and its like water after nothing but mud i can tell ya


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 4, 2010)

Psychosis at nearly 2 weeks





Cheese at 6 weeks











Trich shot





and the bit of purple on the cheese at 9 1/2 weeks






I didn't get a better camera, as you can tell lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2010)

looking fuging fantastic mate camera or no top marks on the bud, classy as fook


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2010)

damn straight they look mouthwatering man ive not seen that much colour to anyones cheese! 

man 40L by tiny syringe sweet jesus that must have been a right fanny on

looking sweeeeeet oscosc


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn straight they look mouthwatering man ive not seen that much colour to anyones cheese!
> 
> man 40L by tiny syringe sweet jesus that must have been a right fanny on
> 
> looking sweeeeeet oscosc


 It was a huge pain. I shoulda done it with lights off coz i was sweating buckets. Fuck knows what caused it. I checked the ph of the feed before i put it in the res. The autopots have been easier than hand feeding and i think i've got better results but that was awful last night


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2010)

hahaha easier than filling a watering can every couple of days!? im interested in dwc and bubbles but ill need my mind convinced the results are greatly better than the coco way im doing tings ill be keeping tabs !

have to say tho so far yours looks great man


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 4, 2010)

Its a peice of piss really all i have to do is chuck buckets of water into the res and pour the nutes in (i've marked 20,30 and 45l in the res) and that lasts 3 or 4 days. Unless there is a problem and its fucking horrible, i'm glad i've got only got 4 lol. I still don't know what caused it so it could happen again FFS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2010)

fingers crossed for no more bother then man! another evening with the syringe could push you over the edge lol thats what scares me most about it when something goes wrong youve got a very small amount of time to fix it whereas soil or coco youve got a few days to a week.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 5, 2010)

A tent shot.
Psychosis-back left
Cheese at 9 and a half weeks-front left
The rest is 4 cheeses in the autopots


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2010)

tent looks fantastic man wish i had as much going on in my tent


----------



## rasclot (Jan 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> tent looks fantastic man wish i had as much going on in my tent


 yeah mate it does look fantastic cant wait for mine to look like that


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 5, 2010)

man,id love to get those buds on my cheese,props man thats f'ing beautiful!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 5, 2010)

bluesdad said:


> man,id love to get those buds on my cheese,props man thats f'ing beautiful!


 Thanks mate, pull up a chair. Are you growing cheese?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 5, 2010)

tents looking puker there O keep up the ace work


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

proper pukka man a sea of nice cheese colas!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 8, 2010)

The cheese at nearly 7 weeks and the last is the co at about 2 weeks


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 8, 2010)

The calyxs are a lot bigger on the 4 in the autopots. I think they are gonna be beauties those 4. 
The big one is ten weeks tomorrow so thats getting the chop. I was thinking of taking one at 8 weeks and one at 9 weeks and letting the last 2 go to 11 and 12 weeks so i can see what is the best time to take it, for my preference lol. That way i'll have 8, 9, 10, 11 and 12 week cheese. I prolly won't do all that but its an idea lmao

Oh yeah, i forgot to say, my 1st attempt at breeding may be working. The hashplant hermie pollen i put on a couple of buds has made the hairs recede right back into the calyx and they look a bit different. Will the chances of the seeds being female be higher than regular seeds coz of it being hermie pollen? The mother/father plant is a Sensi hashplant from reg seeds and it finishes in 7 weeks and is very nice, my mate has been growing it for 2 years from the same mother. It goes hermie in about week 4 but it only has a few boy bits and once he's picked them off they don't come back so its not a huge problem and its not all the clones that do it, about 1 in 10. I'm looking forward to the seeds if i get any.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2010)

good plan on the varying timescales the difference is great! for me optimum was about 9.5 weeks 

hermie going in = hermie out man nowt you can do about it but if its just a few naners i wouldnt worry too much. fingers crossed tho man im really looking forward to chucking some pollen about


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 8, 2010)

I only did it coz i could lol its not a serious attempt at breeding just a bit of a laugh. It could be a corker, it'll have the genes for it. Time will tell. If it keeps the cheesiness and knocks a week and half off the 12/12 time i'll consider it a success. I'm counting chickens, i ain't even got a bean yet lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 8, 2010)

Those 2 are the bean bearing nugs lol what do you reckon? two beans or not two beans.


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

Looking nice there Oscar mate. Ive known a guy to take the cheese at 4 weeks and still be happy with it lmao. I like the cheese bout 66 days like don does maybe its cuz of the micky rouke film that makes u think thats a good time to take 9 and a half weeks lol. I took my last co at excacly 8 weeks this last time and its pucka propper tastey and stoney. Im impressed u still have the 10 weker drawing breath, have u looked at the trichs?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2010)

I checked the trichs on it last night and they are about 40% amber. The fucker is coming down today lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

lol why u waiting man?


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

any pics of her b4 u cut her down? one last look??


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah, i'll do a load of pics before i chop her. My 1st cheese attempt but i dunno if i'll better it. 
Any guess on the weight of it?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2010)

I've just had a look at the 10 week cheese and i think it may have lost something in the last week. Its gained weight and the buds are rock hard but it seems drier and less smelly and sticky. IMHO i think it was at its best at 8 an half weeks but i couldn't take mine coz i hadn't flushed it


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2010)

The 4 at 7weeks are smothered in resin. You only have to touch those and your fingers are sticky for ages


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2010)

The cheese lives another day. I forgot i'm going out with the inlaws tonight to a Vietnamese restaraunt (you don't know man, you weren't there man) so i can't go stinking the gaff out FFS I shoulda done it when i was off last week, bollocks


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> The cheese lives another day. I forgot i'm going out with the inlaws tonight to a Vietnamese restaraunt (you don't know man, you weren't there man) so i can't go stinking the gaff out FFS I shoulda done it when i was off last week, bollocks



Yeah wise not to be stinking of cheese round the vietmamises, they will be bagering u for a cut lmao. Ur in for a treat id say, where are u gonna dry it cuz itll make everything stink for days?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> Yeah wise not to be stinking of cheese round the vietmamises, they will be bagering u for a cut lmao. Ur in for a treat id say, where are u gonna dry it cuz itll make everything stink for days?


 yeah where u gonna dry it n how do u dry urs out westy?


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

Me? I dry in a card boxsat on the top of my tent just in front of the exhaust fan outlet, there seems to be a few days they really really stink then it dies down wen u jar it lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm gonna take the leaves off and hang it up in the tent, wrapped loosely in newspaper so the light can't damage it. Thats usually how i do it and it works as good as anything i've tried.


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

sweet, sounds like a good idea


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2010)

And doing it that way the stench gets passed through the carbon filter. The cheese may still get another week coz i don't wanna chop it tomorrow coz i'll reek at work......again lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

lol, aftershave is great for getting sticky off ya fingers lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2010)

Creosote does the job but then you stink of creosote lol but you can't get nicked/sacked for reeking of creosote


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2010)

id be careful they banned creosote a few years back it causes cancer apparently! 

i really recommend the orange nail polish remover stuff from boots dead cheap and leaves a nice flavour ( i cleaned me pipe with it, ive not been drinking it  )

swarfiga is the best ive used. 

why are you stinking of gear osc? ill lay good money its cos your trimming around areas that have drying washing near to where your chopping!? am i right?

i have to strip out a room of anything that will absorb the smell before it seal it and chop in it and it still stinks for hours after, i tend to open a tub of ONA gel while im working but that doesnt completely sort it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 11, 2010)

Any guesses on the weight?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 11, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Any guesses on the weight?


 im gonna guess 3.5oz 
cant wait for my first cheese harvest


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2010)

bastad i was gonna guess that lol, 90 gramms then lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll go for a nice round number 100g. 

Cheese scissor goo is powerful stuff. The smoke from it makes your nose sting, in a good way lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2010)

hahaha yeah it makes ya sneeze too lol fizzy stuff man lol, hows the stone?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 11, 2010)

I skinned the goo up at 10 and i still ain't finished the J lol I have 3 drags and i think thats enough of that for now lmao


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2010)

did u ever finish it? u wait for the psychosis m8 lol. Hold tight fast ride


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

im gonna shoot at 4.5 to 4 n 3/4 of an oz dry

looks lush mate proper good job.


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2010)

so did u go work stinking today oscaroscar mate?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 12, 2010)

I didn't really stink today at work coz i was pretty carefull. I wore gloves and a long sleeved t shirt but i could still smell it on my hands this morning so i rubbed neat TCP into my hands which covered it up. I hate TCP now lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 12, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Any guesses on the weight?


 Another shameless bump


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2010)

nothing shameless about that beauty mate, if ya got it flaunt it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2010)

looks devine man.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 13, 2010)

I must admit i'm pretty proud of my first cheese. I'll be weighing it in a few days then its going in jars for at least a month. I've got plenty of JF to smoke so i'm in no hurry for it but i'll prolly have a bit before the cure. I've not even had a scrumped branch lol its only 2weeks until the other 4 are ready then its a tent full of co, the mother is already in flower (3 weeks) and i've got 4 co cuts to go in the autopots they're ready to flower now but there's no room.
I only smoke about an 8th a week at the very most so its gonna last me ages lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2010)

hahahaha. Its prolly a good thing u havent scrumped any yet. Wen u start smoking it urll know why im so slack lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 14, 2010)

I've just weighed my 1st cheese harvest. 5 and half oz/154g. I'm sooo chuffed it didn't look like that much but its pretty dense.
I think Don was nearest the bull


----------



## rasclot (Jan 14, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I've just weighed my 1st cheese harvest. 5 and half oz/154g. I'm sooo chuffed it didn't look like that much but its pretty dense.
> I think Don was nearest the bull


 thats a great harvest mate fairplay to ya u deserve it bruv


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im gonna shoot at 4.5 to 4 n 3/4 of an oz dry
> 
> looks lush mate proper good job.


 Just as i thought


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 14, 2010)

thats a wkd harvest. couldnt ask for more than that. u gotta love cheese


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 14, 2010)

The plant did all the work. It gave me a pretty easy ride


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 14, 2010)

so was that a cheese that was in the auto pots?


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2010)

congrats mate well done indeed lol jus makes my efforts pale in the shadow of the oascar man>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 15, 2010)

Those bags are two 2oz bags, one 1oz and a half oz.
I wish had a good camera coz the buds are soooo frosty

I just want to a big thank you to the fairy, so 
THANK YOU


----------



## rasclot (Jan 15, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Those bags are two 2oz bags, one 1oz and a half oz.
> I wish had a good camera coz the buds are soooo frosty
> 
> I just want to a big thank you to the fairy, so
> THANK YOU


 congrats mate happy growin


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 15, 2010)

thats lot will last u a while


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

awesome harvest there fella! get your toke on!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2010)

how long b4 stories of mates being totaly stoned and out the game and whietys left right and center. Hahahahahahaha, Muhahahahahahhaaaha!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2010)

Cheers guys. I'm more than happy. Yes LGP that will last me ages, prolly about 6 months. I thought cheese was supposed to be a below average yeilder lol.
Its only a week until my next cheese harvest lol i'm gonna take it at 9 weeks coz i thought that one seemed better at 9 than it did at 10. I think that ripen stuff worked pretty good the buds really hardened up in that last week which would've helped the yeild.
I went and buried that cheese in the woods with JF and SSH this morning. I do that coz i don't like having all that weed in the house


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Cheers guys. I'm more than happy. Yes LGP that will last me ages, prolly about 6 months. I thought cheese was supposed to be a below average yeilder lol.
> Its only a week until my next cheese harvest lol i'm gonna take it at 9 weeks coz i thought that one seemed better at 9 than it did at 10. I think that ripen stuff worked pretty good the buds really hardened up in that last week which would've helped the yeild.
> I went and buried that cheese in the woods with JF and SSH this morning. I do that coz i don't like having all that weed in the house


Ill look after it for ya and get u a good price for taking it all off ya hands lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't sell it. Its mine, ALL MINE i tells ya lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2010)

lol, dunt ask dunt get my mum always said lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2010)

It all started from this. Thanks again to the fairy


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2010)

ah i recognise that young lady lol ud be surprised to look at her whats possible lol well don oscar m8 top marks.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2010)

I've just "cheesed" one of my mates. As he was skinning up he was asking me to get him as much of it as i could lol then he had a pipe of it and after about ten minutes he went really quiet and he went and sat on his back step in the cold for quarter of an hour lmfao as i left he had really bloodshot eyes and had his face in a bowl of coco pops. It was hilarious.
Cheese has another victim lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

another notch on the stem ahahahah.

osc you seriously buried your dope? thats fucking nuts ive known a couple of guys do that one had keys of hash. the other buried it n couldnt find it again. i hope you made a treasure map man!


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

Please be carefull wen ur digging it up too u dunt want any scrote clocking ur spot man. Once upon a time i would of followed u and ripped u off but im not like that anymore i know how hard it is to grow and ur a good mate lol. I love watchin my mates on cheese, sokme it makes hyper like e and some it just flattens, too many weeks to wait for mine but wen it comes its gonna be appriciated for 5 mins and then royaly scoffed lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

hahahah its too moreish to savour. my missus is away out for a dinner at her mates today. im green lit to go!!! footy beer and some bangin smoke on the horizon


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

I do think that the psychosis is a tad nicer, difrent taste and more complex stone imho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

aye me too mate, tastes that little bit fruitier, must be time for a wakeybakey pipe


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

time to find some decent smoke for me lol i should of had a jtr wake n bake rather than slanty slit weed lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

aye you rationing it between the slope dope


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

well i got about a joints worth of my hg jack the rippski. Might as well do one then lol happy sunny snow freee sunday>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> another notch on the stem ahahahah.
> 
> osc you seriously buried your dope? thats fucking nuts ive known a couple of guys do that one had keys of hash. the other buried it n couldnt find it again. i hope you made a treasure map man!


 I know EXACTLY where it is lol I've been burying for a while now. I've got about 20 oz in the woods atm lmao 14oz JF, 3oz SSH and 4 n half cheese. I don't like having it in the house. Its out in the middle of nowhere about 10 miles from my gaff. I take my dog with me so that i don't look like a weirdo wandering about in the woods lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

just curious but what do you store in? id worry about it degrading if it for some reason were to get unsealed, i envision animals trying to dig it up haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2010)

I ain't had any problems (yet) I put it in 4 layers of sealable sandwich bags and i put those in tupperware cereal boxes. It cures it too. Its buried about 2 feet down so the weather doesn't really affect it. It prolly got a bit frozen lately lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

kool man i bet digging it up the first time was a worry eh lol i bet it being frozen has probably helped it keep fresher.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 17, 2010)

i have heard of finding porn in the woods but now there is an added bonus of cheese lol....congrats on the yield oscar mate.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2010)

Today one of my mates gave me 2 clones of Livers or some people call it the blues. Its a clone only strain thats meant to be the nuts, i'll know in 3 months lol.
In the veg box is my cheese mother on the right and 5 co clones (i'm keeping one as a mum)










cheesiness


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

sexy pics mate lmao, u hada cheese sneeze yet?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2010)

I ain't sneezed yet but the smoke makes my nose sting lol
Have you heard of that strain?


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

er i only heard of it wen uve spoke of it i fink lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2010)

I just looked in seed and strain reviews and its on a list of uk clones that you put up lol but it just says the name so i'm still none the wiser lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

lol sorry, I nicked that list off of a thread at thcfarmer. Spoze its possible u could find more info there??


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 17, 2010)

i would love to do a grow with clone only strains maybe 6-8 different ones...theres some good ones on that list aswell


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2010)

I hope its a good un. I would've thought its gotta be pretty good if people think its worth keeping it going


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2010)

...............


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 17, 2010)

yeah thats the good thing with clone only genetics....garanteed quality lol...... hope it grows like a beast mate.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2010)

I hope so too. Funny looking things ain't they?


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

I wish i had room for the clones im keeping as well as some for others lol. Need a new tent lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> I wish i had room for the clones im keeping as well as some for others lol. Need a new tent lol


well you could take the other option and cut down on your smokin lol....probably just get a biggr tent tho


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

lol Maybe a touch of both


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> ...............


 Does anyone recognise these lol I can't find any info on them


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Does anyone recognise these lol I can't find any info on them



looks like a cannabis plant to me oscar. Have u tried googleing it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

haaaaaaaaaaaaahahahah for reals oscar? lol if it were 8 weeks in flower id have a stab at it but form a clone!? did the source not advise what they were?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah they are called "livers" I've only heard of them from him. But one of my mates that grows says he's heard of it and says its a corker, he doesn't know much about it apart from that its been going around the sheffield/barnsley area for quite a while. Oh yeah some folk call it blues ???
The last last clones i bought were friggin awesome so i hope these follow suit lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 18, 2010)

I found something
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=89459


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2010)

that looks similer to the list i posted here last year or something lol. Cant wait to see it vegged up and in flower


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 18, 2010)

If you read the lower posts on that page some people are talking about it


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 18, 2010)

There is quite a bit of chat about it on this page
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=89459&page=26


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2010)

so is it a cheesey type then?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 18, 2010)

Apperently so lol
I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2010)

coolio lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Yeah they are called "livers" I've only heard of them from him. But one of my mates that grows says he's heard of it and says its a corker, he doesn't know much about it apart from that its been going around the sheffield/barnsley area for quite a while. Oh yeah some folk call it blues ???
> The last last clones i bought were friggin awesome so i hope these follow suit lol


apparently its a belter!? after reading up about it it seems to be favoured as much if not more than the cheese !?!? ooh eeer missus!


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah lol its like the psychosis is better than the cheese but ill try not to lose either of em. Ive asked the cheese fairy if she could see if there is a livers fairy operating in the fairy clone exchange but shes gone awol. Bet shes out up the laybys and truck driving men lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

hahaha you know it. hanging out the back of a greasy burger van on the M4


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 20, 2010)

I sure the livers fairy will furnish you both with a couple of cuts lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 20, 2010)

8 1/2 week cheese and livers clone


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 20, 2010)

I think the cheese is gonna choke itself with resin lol 
I like the autopots, i think i've got better results than the one i hand fed. The buds are bigger and the growth was noticably faster and stronger. I'm putting 4 co's in them soon. The co mother i'm flower is at about nearly 4 weeks and it smells fruitier than the cheese


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 20, 2010)

thats a nice looking clone there. healthy and alert


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 20, 2010)

I think its a bit pale


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2010)

bat guano is great for a natural N boost. Oz an half into 1 liter of water make bat tea. Then bout 20ml of bat tea will do wonders lol. I keep forgeting to make sum up, its friggin marvalous too doh!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> bat guano is great for a natural N boost. Oz an half into 1 liter of water make bat tea. Then bout 20ml of bat tea will do wonders lol. I keep forgeting to make sum up, its friggin marvalous too doh!!


 remind me not too go round your gaff for a brew lol

that clone looks alright to me oscar mate.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 21, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> 8 1/2 week cheese and livers clone


 its been put in batmix now so that should get it growing healthier


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

that looks the bomb cheese. U really do it justice. i cant wait to get cheese looking like that but i have to beat the mildew first lmao.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah mate lovin it if mine come out anythin like that il be happy
ras


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

just by looking at it u can see why its a long time keeper once u have those genes. This is that super strong skunk they go on about shames its not flooding the streets like they say tho lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 22, 2010)

My fucking light ain't fucking working for fucks sake!!!!! I hope its just a blown bulb which can replace in the morning otherwise its a new ballast. The plants will have been in the dark 30 odd hours by that time ffs.
I dunno wether to give them light straight away or wait til 6 when the light normally comes on and go from there


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

oh mate, have u changed the bulb but the timers gone off?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 22, 2010)

I've checked everything, timers, sockets and the only thing can't check is the bulb coz i've only got one ballast. Its the ballast or the bulb thats fucked


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

change the bulb and if it dont come on in the morning its ya ballast lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 22, 2010)

I ain't got a spare bulb. I'll take the bulb to the shop and see if they can test it so i don't have to make 2 trips


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

oh right i got loadsa spare bulbs if ya passing by ill chuck u a couple


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 22, 2010)

600 watts?


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

oh shit no mate 400w soz lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 24, 2010)

4 of them are going into flower and one is gonna be a mother


----------



## rasclot (Jan 24, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> 4 of them are going into flower and one is gonna be a mother


 lovely mate im gettin my veg box 2mora bring on the cheese


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2010)

I got a big shit eating grin on my face, cheese. jus waiting for lgp to finish the dinner lol. Happy sunday>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 24, 2010)

you sorted that light out oscar mate...that happened to me not long ago and i did'nt have a spare either cos it already blew up. hope you get it back on track chief


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah i got it sorted it was the ballast that was fucked. The new one is getting really hot


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 24, 2010)

9 week cheese and 4 week co. The cheese is getting a bit purple again, i must be doing something to them lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 24, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Yeah i got it sorted it was the ballast that was fucked. The new one is getting really hot


ouch....more money spent. well its all for a good cause


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 24, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> 9 week cheese and 4 week co. The cheese is getting a bit purple again, i must be doing something to them lol


looking good oscar .....real good


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 24, 2010)

looking mint there oscor.


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2010)

Finest quality buds mate, they mezmrizing. increadably sexy pics rep wen it lets me >>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2010)

damn i miss that cheddar, awesome pics man! shitter bout the ballast man


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2010)

Cheers guys. Its the co next, i hope i can get somewhere near this with those. I have got a tester co plant that'll be ready in 5ish weeks and it smells sooo nice. At this stage i dunno whats my fave lol they are both better than great lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2010)

I got a new maxibright ballast and a bulb for 65 notes, have i already said that? lmao fuckin short term memory


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh yeah, i forgot to say i got a new ballast lol

I wish i had a good camera. No matter how many pics i take i can't get one that does them justice


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I got a new maxibright ballast and a bulb for 65 notes, have i already said that? lmao fuckin short term memory


your repeating urself mate lol or its daja vous


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> 9 week cheese and 4 week co. The cheese is getting a bit purple again, i must be doing something to them lol


............


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2010)

shamelessly purrrdy mate. The cheese looks like its coverd in velvet


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2010)

Like said, i wish i had a good camera coz it sparkles


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2010)

cant wait to show off something that good. Aint gonna be for a wile lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 26, 2010)

Nothing changes I see os...still pumping gorgeous buds out your tent!! Very nice work as always.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 26, 2010)

Cheers Snow. Welcome back man


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 26, 2010)

thats not bad for a ballast and bulb. i got one of them maxibright ballasts, it can be noisy sometimes but it does the job...


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 26, 2010)

Is it a plastic looking one? Noisy ballast? mine have never even squeaked lol


----------



## rasclot (Jan 26, 2010)

lovely mate just lovely cant wait for mine


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 26, 2010)

I've been smoking cheese for a week or so now and the smell and taste is sooooo nice, the high is awesome too. Once you've grown it you'll wanna do another run with it straight away, i know i did lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 26, 2010)

its so tru. i think that about the phsyco, bit of a bifferent taste


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2010)

and a fuller stone to it lol, more body to it. Has any one crossed the cheese with a powerfull indica?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 27, 2010)

I have lol, i'll know if i've got seeds soon, The genetics are good but we'll see. Brad pitt and angelina jolie could have an ugly kid so i might get some freaky plants if i even get seeds lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 27, 2010)

Thats about the most detailed pic i've taken with my crappy camera. Thats a cheese thats 2 days 12/12, its been topped quite a few times and i've let it recover but i hope it don't get too big


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

hahaha pleased i scrolled down i was thinking WOW thats a lot of trichs for 2 days in 12/12 im doing something wrong! haha looks a treat man!


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2010)

snap lol silly stoners we r lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2010)

i like to veg mine to the size of a washing machine lol, u aint far off that lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 27, 2010)

If we are using household items as a unit of measurement, i'd say it is roughly the size of a bog (without the pot) lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

hahahahahah next time someone asks how long do you veg for im gonna say about the size of the bog


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Is it a plastic looking one? Noisy ballast? mine have never even squeaked lol


yeah it looks like black plastic with maxibright in big white letters. well i say noisy, it has a slight buzzing noise and when compared to my mates silent one it sounds noisy. 
how's that liver's clone getting on oscar?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 27, 2010)

all we need now is an oinion strain then we can cross and have liver and oinion. yuk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

man i had the same problem with mine when i first got it to the point where i phoned and asked if it was meant to be the temp of molten lead and smelling like a burning wheelie bin. 

apparently that's the norm it doesn't get cooler but the smell will go.


----------



## doidlethedigger (Jan 27, 2010)

yo...i didnt read this whole thing, but i got to the point where someone asked if they should buy a CO2 setup and were told no because it was a small setup.

Although it may take longer to recover the initial setup cost of CO2 in a smaller setup, the cost to run such a setup, needing to enrich such a small amount of air, would only cost pennies a day to run and refills of CO2 would be very infrequent. if you use CO2 Properly expect 20-40%| more out of your space, provided it is lit properly


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> all we need now is an oinion strain then we can cross and have liver and oinion. yuk


lmao babe, u have ur moments mwah XXX


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll smoke my livers with a nice chianti fififififi lol 
Its doing good, its starting to grow now


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 27, 2010)

did the bat tea do the job?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I'll smoke my livers with a nice chianti fififififi lol
> Its doing good, its starting to grow now


nice, cant wait to see how that turns out..oh you forgot the favar beans lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats about the most detailed pic i've taken with my crappy camera. Thats a cheese thats 2 days 12/12, its been topped quite a few times and i've let it recover but i hope it don't get too big


 I can't be bothered to take new pics lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I can't be bothered to take new pics lol


story of my life lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> story of my life lol


Mine too lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2010)

in fact .......


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 28, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> 9 week cheese and 4 week co. The cheese is getting a bit purple again, i must be doing something to them lol


 I got nothing new to add so i'm doing a lazy bump lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2010)

lazy bump gets lazy coment like, looking gud man, where can i get me sum of that lol?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 30, 2010)

Cheeses (10 weeks) to the right and psycho (5 weeks) back left and a cheese front left (1 week). The cheeses yellowed in a couple days once i stopped feeding them, maybe i shoulda let 'em go longer lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2010)

very nice mate, yeah the leavves go yellow well quick once u stop feeding them lol, shes a greedy bitch lol but the co is a little more fussy i seem to remember lol


----------



## rasclot (Jan 30, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Cheeses (10 weeks) to the right and psycho (5 weeks) back left and a cheese front left (1 week). The cheeses yellowed in a couple days once i stopped feeding them, maybe i shoulda let 'em go longer lol


 spot on mate u must have weed comin out of ur ears lol well done mate i owe u sum rep back wen i can


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2010)

awesome sight man! ten week cheese !?!? your gonna be a mess fella. not that youll notice hahah


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 1, 2010)

Its probably gonna go to 11 weeks coz i can't be arsed to chop it during the week lol i didn't get in from work til half 9 FFS


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2010)

makes it a long old day, wish i was closer i got all the time in the world and dont mind getting sticky and stinky lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2010)

11 weeks man ive never known anyone be able to leave it that long.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't wanna leave it that long but i can't really do it during the week coz i'd stink at work and thats a BIG no no. Plus i can't be arsed after work and i'm not in that much of a hurry lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2010)

furry muff fella! get yourself some latex gloves man saves my life every time tho i cant chop in the same room as any washing hanging or it reeks haha


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2010)

U need to be naked wen u chop then have a bath in swafega, could be fun lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2010)

hahahah a swarfiga bath, i doubt youd be the same again actually i bet that would be loads of fun. i might buy a load of jelly and set my lass in it at the weekend


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 3, 2010)

I wear 2 pairs of latex gloves but the stench still gets through lol I got a pot of that ona gel stuff but i have to keep shaking it about to cover the smell. 
I'll do some pics before i chop 'em. The leaves are bright yellow coz they've been flushing for a week n half, should be some tasty clean smokables lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2010)

I just hope that extra week dont make em go over and start losing potancy


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 4, 2010)

I just chopped one. You can see what my selotape method does i flowered them from rooted clones


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2010)

lovely mate, lol have u got a new set of work clothes to go in tomoz with lol?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 4, 2010)

Thats them when they'd been in 12/12 for 5 days. In the nearest one you can see where i taped 'em. I think the autopots were a success lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 4, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


>


 ...............


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2010)

kool mate i really want auto pots for our grows lol. Should u really be flowering with the work ur gonna have soon? If u can wait they smell much less in veg lol, jus thinkin bk to wot u was saying earlier.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll only have one cheese in flower then, i'm holding the co's back


----------



## rasclot (Feb 4, 2010)

looking very nice mate only 5 weeks til my first cheese harvest propa lookin forward to it


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 6, 2010)

11 week E cheese, its been flushing for 2 weeks. Has anyone else had it turn purple like that? The buds are ROCK hard but i think they were at the best at 9 n half weeks 12/12. They are putting on quite a display though lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2010)

fuking horny man i bet the trichs are like treaacle. I aint had it go that dark, then cylxs are well swollen. Cant wait for a smoke report man lol looks EVIL!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 6, 2010)

that looks ripe as fuck mate....congrats on 11 weeks of pure patience...not that you need patience when you have bud stock piled lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 6, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> that looks ripe as fuck mate....congrats on 11 weeks of pure patience...not that you need patience when you have bud stock piled lol


 wicked mate thats sum extra mature cheddar u got there cant wait for the smoke report


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 6, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> that looks ripe as fuck mate....congrats on 11 weeks of pure patience...not that you need patience when you have bud stock piled lol


 Its not patience its lazyness, i just couldn't be arsed to chop it and having bud stock piled doesn't hurt lmao


Its chopped now and it, me and the whole house fucking STINKS
That ona stuff hasn't even dented the stench FFS


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2010)

do u dry it wit the carbonfilter on in ur tent? It only seems to stink for a couple of days then it dies downa fair bit then in jars it dont stink atall till u open em nd thats lovely lol.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> do u dry it wit the carbonfilter on in ur tent? It only seems to stink for a couple of days then it dies downa fair bit then in jars it dont stink atall till u open em nd thats lovely lol.


 cant wait til im stinkin like that lol
im gonna post sum pics today with the light off so u lot can see all the trichs


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 7, 2010)

I dry it in my old little veg tent. The stink has died down a bit now but if i went and disturbed it it would stink the gaff out again lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 7, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> 11 week E cheese, its been flushing for 2 weeks. Has anyone else had it turn purple like that? The buds are ROCK hard but i think they were at the best at 9 n half weeks 12/12. They are putting on quite a display though lol


 .................


----------



## rasclot (Feb 7, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> .................


 purple niceness


----------



## rasclot (Feb 7, 2010)

rasclot said:


> purple niceness


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 7, 2010)

The funny thing is i fucking HATE cheese, its 'orrible crap. If my missus does cheese on toast i have to go out for an hour til the smell has gone. If you offered me 50 quid to eat a small bit i couldn't do it even if i was really skint lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2010)

nice man! ive had the psychosis go purple but never seen the cheese but then again ive never seen anyone let it go 11 weeks! 

you gonna do a report on it when you come round!?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll do a smoke report in a week or so once its been cured for a bit. Curing makes a huge difference IMO


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 8, 2010)

I think i agree with Don and Fred that it is at its best at 9 n half weeks but i reckon an extra week helps the yeild coz they went rock hard


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 8, 2010)

I think it is gonna be an indica dom plant but i could be wrong (i usually am) coz its very early. All i know about it is its name and its meant to be a corker, i did read somewhere that its a NL X bigbud cross but then i read its cheesey so fuck knows  I've tried to find out about it but theres not much out there FFS


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 8, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I think it is gonna be an indica dom plant but i could be wrong (i usually am) coz its very early. All i know about it is its name and its meant to be a corker, i did read somewhere that its a NL X bigbud cross but then i read its cheesey so fuck knows  I've tried to find out about it but theres not much out there FFS


 
looks good to me mate...should be a butey.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheers Willy, it smells nice when i russle it about. i'm gonna top all the branches and root the offcuts and flower it like i did with my 1st cheese.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2010)

livers looks viney like cheese but i cant see much other similarity, nice looking plant tho either way


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 9, 2010)

Cheers Don, i'm looking forward to how she turns out. I was meant to get a sample of the finished article but it didn't materialise. It grows a bit like cheese but its got wider leaves and it just seems chunkier hopefully it won't need as much support lol as soon as i moved the netting away from the cheese it collasped


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2010)

hardly surprising she fell over with all that bud on her man haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been reading about livers on icmag again and its meant to be a huge yeilder too and thats from people near me who have the same cut (one bloke paid £50 for his cut) i'm getting excited now. It could be the balance of quantity and quality we're all looking for yippeee!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 9, 2010)

that clone is gettin better by the day. you may have aquired something amazing without even knowing


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 9, 2010)

I hope so lol I haven't heard a bad word about it. Better than cheese some say, that is quite a thing to say coz cheese is the business IMO i'll be trying psychosis in the few weeks but its only been flowered for 7 n half weeks, its a rush job lol but i'm doing a full run of it next


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 9, 2010)

a rush job means you can smoke it sooner


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

The psychosis has the edge on the cheese for me just as potent but more fruity in the taste. livers must be something special for peeps to say its better than the cheese


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 10, 2010)

I reckon once you get to a certian level its all about preference. Like you said, you prefer co to cheese but someone else might think cheese is better. I just hope its ok. Its all just guesswork until its been grown, dried and in a spliff lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

totally its all personal preference man i think there's little difference in the strength of the high. as they say each bloke floats hi boat in a different moat.

i'm sure you'll not be disappointed by either fella


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 10, 2010)

ye ive bin confused ever since u got the clone oscer is liver like






pronounced like this liver ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 10, 2010)

it might be livers as in liverpool


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

hahahahah i ahd no idea that your liver was that high up the body


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 10, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ye ive bin confused ever since u got the clone oscer is liver like
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahah i ahd no idea that your liver was that high up the body


yours is'nt don it probably turned to liquid and ran down your "umbilicis" haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 10, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> it might be livers as in liverpool


 Its from the sheffield/barnsley area as far as i know and what i've read on other forums say that too. I know that finding out about its background won't make it any better, its not where you're from its where you're at, and there is probably only a handfull of people that REALLY know. I'll enjoy growing it whatever it is. I'd probably still grow even if i didn't smoke, its my fave hobby


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 10, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ye ive bin confused ever since u got the clone oscer is liver like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no what i ment oscor was it it pronanouced the same as livers ^^^^^^^


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2010)

or lyvers lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

its like chinese whispers it will be lavvy by the end of the week


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 11, 2010)

its livers like liver and onions lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm getting a clone of these again. the names jack, barnsley jack lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 11, 2010)

I getting these pics from the start of this thread, i forgot how it looked


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

looks tasty man, clone set you back much?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm being given it and another one that is an old skunk #1 that takes 6 n half weeks. I had that old sk#1 before but i didn't flower it and gave it away to make room for the cheese and co. I'm gonna have strains coming out my ears lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

old skool skunk genetics are something to be prized man! good to see good shits being passed round for free i was shocked to read in the uk growers thread people charging up to £250 for a cheese cut ffs.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 11, 2010)

Fuckin ell 250 notes. what kinda cunt does that. its meant to be free unless you're buying a few


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

aye im of the same opinion. small time scrote wananbe gangsters do that sort of shit i imagine.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 11, 2010)

Its prolly gh cheese cuts lmao I wouldn't have the front to ask for that kinda wedge for a cut. I read that people were paying 50 for a livers cut. I guess its not what you know its who you know lol I believe the livers fairy is dusting her wings off in a week or so nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## rasclot (Feb 11, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Its prolly gh cheese cuts lmao I wouldn't have the front to ask for that kinda wedge for a cut. I read that people were paying 50 for a livers cut. I guess its not what you know its who you know lol I believe the livers fairy is dusting her wings off in a week or so nudge nudge wink wink


 that does look tasty mate purple leaf stems looks mad


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 11, 2010)

The plant struture was quite cheesey. I can't wait to have it back but its gonna be a while til i get round to do a full run with it again coz co is next then its livers


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 11, 2010)

I just weighed in the 4 autopot cheeses, any guesses on weight?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 11, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


>


 It was 4 just like that one


----------



## rasclot (Feb 12, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> It was 4 just like that one


 not really sure mate but i bet its gonna be a nice amount to add to ur massive collection lolkiss-ass


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2010)

70 grams a plant, my guess. Lookslike ive done myself out of thousands of pounds by giving the cheese and co away to close buddys lol oh well i dunt like making money out of friends anyway lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2010)

im gonna shoot 16.5 to 17 oz. all said n done!

your a far wealthier man for it westy


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes i have tremendouse well being in myt soul lol, and it puts a smile on my face to think bout the places the cheese has gone loland what it does wen it gets there lmao.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 12, 2010)

They weighed in at 11 n half oz. They were only 18-20 inches tall so i knew the yeild wouldn't be a whopper but i'm very happy with it
I'll be chucking the 4 co's in next week. I've had to buy some more autopots for the co's coz they'll be too big for the the twin ones so i've got 4 15L singles.
i'm gonna do a proper update with everything next week coz i'm gonna be busy as hell for the next 6 days ffs


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 13, 2010)

That leaf is from the livers, i reckon its gonna be quite indica dominant. I just thought it looked cool lol.
The 11 week cheese that turned a bit purple aint as nice as the 10 week one. i think i shoulda listened to Fred and Don and taken it at 9 n half kiss-ass


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

be intrested to know how the trichs are looking on the over ripe cheese? Yeah that livers leafe looks fat and dark lol nice


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 13, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> That leaf is from the livers, i reckon its gonna be quite indica dominant. I just thought it looked cool lol.
> The 11 week cheese that turned a bit purple aint as nice as the 10 week one. i think i shoulda listened to Fred and Don and taken it at 9 n half kiss-ass


 I just looked at the trichs on the 11 and 10 week cheese and there wasn't that much difference but they were both like treacle. I kinda wish i'd done a bit of scrumping so i could've tried it at diferent stages of ripeness


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

well ur not gettin rid of the cheee jus yet are ya? plenty of time to try it at its many levels lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 13, 2010)

I've just decided on my next beans and i have chosen sensi's shiva skunk its NL#5xSK#1, fuck knows when i'll have the time to grow 'em


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> well ur not gettin rid of the cheee jus yet are ya? plenty of time to try it at its many levels lol


 No way am i dropping cheese, that fucker is staying in my garden for ever and even if i manage to kill it i should be able to get it back coz i've gifted it to a few mates on the condition that i can have a cut or 2 back if i need them


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 13, 2010)

looking gud there oscor. nice fat leaves.

well at least ya no the optiman time for the cheese. u learn for the things ya do.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 13, 2010)

i can't remember if i said that my attempt at breeding failed, i tried to cross cheese with sensi hashplant hermie pollen. Oh well never mind i've got too much on my plate atm anyway


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

lol reach for the stars and u might just reach the moon lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 13, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> i can't remember if i said that my attempt at breeding failed, i tried to cross cheese with sensi hashplant hermie pollen. Oh well never mind i've got too much on my plate atm anyway


just as well really oscar. you wont have time to grow out your own breed with all the clones you keep gettin given lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

looks great oscar the odd double saw blade leaf! good sign, looks quite viney like the cheese.

and the bud looks well tasty !


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 14, 2010)

The way it grows is similar to the cheese, sort of zig zag if that makes any sense lol. it looks chunky and sturdy so hopefully it won't need supporting after a few weeks 12/12. 
I'm picking up my sensi shiva skunk beans on wednessday. I didn't get fems coz i've never used reg beans and i wanna see if they grow stronger than fems (i read that fems are weaker)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

man i love the shiva shanti weed its a flavour like no other weed. really nice high too


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2010)

Is shiva shanti related to shiva skunk?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2010)

7 week 2 days co, i had to chop it coz i need the space. cheese at what i think is almost 4 weeks, i didn't write down the day it went in lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2010)

.....................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Is shiva shanti related to shiva skunk?


shiva shanti i would guess has been crossed with skunk #1 to up the yield, could be wrong but its knocking bet


oscaroscar said:


> .....................


a vision of loveliness right there!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

apparently its nowt to do with shiva shanti at all its a northern lights skunk cross 

http://www.icmag.com/modules/ICStrainguide/index.php?eop=showstrain&id=1183

as opposed to shiva shanti 

http://www.icmag.com/modules/ICStrainguide/index.php?eop=showstrain&id=1182


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2010)

Shiva skunk is SK#1xNL#5 i think that shiva shanti is almost the same. I was gonna get straight NL but i like the sound of the shiva skunk. I'm not doing anymore jack crosses if i do owt jack again it'll be sensi jack herer coz i loved that when i grew it but its a gamble, there are a lot of impracticle phenos


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

aye i hear that who has space to grow out 10 of the same plant to find the keeper?! 

im expecting great things from my jack 47 its already looking like a great pheno


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 15, 2010)

oscar that co looks amazing and only 49 days 12/12. shame you had to chop it but if you need space you need space i suppose.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2010)

I was well gutted when i lost my JH


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> .....................


new page bump....


----------



## nowAdayz (Feb 16, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> new page bump....


those are some of the most beautiful plants I have ever seen!!! 
Can you pick one strain, if requirments(room,lights,ect) were not an issue and driving factors are long term supply and consistency of product
If not why?
I've been reading thur here and alot of ppl are working 3 or 4 kinds just wondering


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by
I'd say from seed the best i've grown is sensi jack herer but i got lucky and got an idica pheno.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 18, 2010)

11 week cheese is like sleeping pills, nuff said


----------



## rasclot (Feb 18, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> 11 week cheese is like sleeping pills, nuff said


 Good night mate lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 18, 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZ


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

do not operate heavey machinery Oscar mate lol, secialy not in this weather


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

hahah we tried to tell ya lol, instabakedtafuck


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 21, 2010)

I still ain't had time to take any pics, i will soon. I might be stopping growing for a while after i've flowered this last cheese which is 5 almost weeks coz i've got enough weed to last me a good amount of time


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2010)

wish i could stop growing for a bit but the devils driving the fukin bus so i canny lol. My mate stopped a littel wile agao but soon missed it and was back on it in a few weeks. Its good for ppl to think uve stopped even if u dont really lol. I want a holiday and not have to worry lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll prolly start up again when my reserves are running low


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats wots stopping me stopping, no reserves atall. Maybe an outdoor grow can sort that and maybe ill have a freee 2011 lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 21, 2010)

i wanna do an outside grow but its hard to find somewhere. i almost did it last year but i'm glad i didn't coz the place i picked got turned into a building site in late august ffs i woulda been gutted.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll update soon, i promise lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 23, 2010)

I repotted my 4 co's last night and put 'em in flower and they've gone REALLY droopy like they are overwatered but they ain't. I dunno dunno wtf is going on ffs


----------



## mr west (Feb 23, 2010)

might be transplant shock. My last lot did same lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 24, 2010)

They look fucking worse today, jesus h fucking christ!!!! I've never really had any bad problems so its about time something went wrong lol

oh yeah, i found a seed in my cheese, its gotta be from the hashplant pollen coz there has been nowt else in there that coulda done it, unless the 11 weeks 12/12 stressed it. I'll have to go on jeremy kyle to find out lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 24, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> They look fucking worse today, jesus h fucking christ!!!! I've never really had any bad problems so its about time something went wrong lol
> 
> oh yeah, i found a seed in my cheese, its gotta be from the hashplant pollen coz there has been nowt else in there that coulda done it, unless the 11 weeks 12/12 stressed it. I'll have to go on jeremy kyle to find out lol


 wicked mate u found a seed!! u gotta grow it now lol shame bout ur others i hope they pick up 4 ya


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm defo gonna grow it but it'll have to wait for a while coz i stopping after those 4 are done


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2010)

sacred seed, could be a very good one lol. Beggsy a cut lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

hahahahah jeremy kyle. 

what are you naming your cross? assuming its a girl


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll name it after i've grown it and pick a name that suits it, assuming its a girl lol.

The co's are looking a lot better so you can imagine how bad they were looking. Hopefully it was the shock of repotting and they'll be fine now, fingers crossed. i've never had problems when i've potted on in fact they usually go mental


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

i miss that viney mofo.

fingers crossed for a girl for ya fella


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 25, 2010)

I just hope they pull through coz if you saw 'em in the flesh you'd say they looked fucking awful


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

?! they look pretty fine n dandy to me fella? bit of a curl on the leaves here n there but nowt to worry bout.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 25, 2010)

my blue cheese does this everytime i put it in flower.....makes me feel shit thinking about it....thats why its getting scrapped.......pretty sure yours will pull through tho oscar...good luck


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 25, 2010)

They are far from fine and dandy mate, all curly yellow and shit. Its gotta be something i've done coz the mother was fine and dandy lol the humidity is so low its not even showing on my gizmometer


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 25, 2010)

Cheers Willy i'll just keep going and give 'em time to sort 'emselves out


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 25, 2010)

thats the spirit mate...us growers never give up....


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 25, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


>


 new page bump for my dodgy unhealthy looking psychosis'


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 26, 2010)

I've just had my 1st smoke of co. Its a lot sweeter than cheese, i can't wait for my next lot to be ready coz this was only only flowered for 7 weeks and flushed for 3 days, it had to be chopped to make room for the 4 co clones. its racier than cheese but i ain't surprised coz i've been smoking 11 week cheese and this is 7 weeks with hardly any amber trichs. Its nice though. If only there was some way i could share it with you guys lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2010)

Er, lol yeah bring on teleporter email attatchments or wonker vision lol that would be fucking ace lol>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Johan Liebert (Feb 26, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm not claiming this to be anything special its just my attempt to grow my own, so I don't have to buy weed from the scumbags that only care about money and not about what they are selling you.


Hey, champ...I see this thread started long before I was ever interested in growing. So on that, congratulations. I'll page down a-ways but I'm sure it's reasonable to assume that after so long your beauties have already grown and gone.

I just wanted to say I'm dropping a little karma your way because I was touched by your reason for growing. It's the very same reason I sprouted my first seedlings (well, sprouted with any intent to grow) back in January to take my baby steps out of the drug dealers' clutches and into my own liberation (for my sanity, my health, my wallet, and my smoke of course). I'm outrageously jealous of the JH. I think Jock Horror will be the first seeds I order online if this grow goes successfully. It just sounds like a smoker's dream!

This thread brightened up my evening a bit. Also I'm baked


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 27, 2010)

Johan Liebert said:


> Hey, champ...I see this thread started long before I was ever interested in growing. So on that, congratulations. I'll page down a-ways but I'm sure it's reasonable to assume that after so long your beauties have already grown and gone.
> 
> I just wanted to say I'm dropping a little karma your way because I was touched by your reason for growing. It's the very same reason I sprouted my first seedlings (well, sprouted with any intent to grow) back in January to take my baby steps out of the drug dealers' clutches and into my own liberation (for my sanity, my health, my wallet, and my smoke of course). I'm outrageously jealous of the JH. I think Jock Horror will be the first seeds I order online if this grow goes successfully. It just sounds like a smoker's dream!
> 
> This thread brightened up my evening a bit. Also I'm baked


 Thanks for taking the time to read through it. I've negleted this thread a bit lately coz i've been so busy with other stuff. I don't think there is much to learn from this journal coz i ain't had any bad problems (yet) i've just given 'em light, food and air. 
Thanks again for stopping by


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 27, 2010)

i may have had a eureka moment about why my plants hated the repot, i had kept the soil in the shed and it was fucking freezing. I didn't wait for it to warm up before i chucked the clones in coz i thought it would warm up pretty quickly once it was under the lights, which it did but the shock is what i reckon fucked 'em for a few days (they're looking a lot better now)
I'll really try and do a decent update soon, i know i keep saying that but its hard to find the time, i can't do it now coz the lights are off


----------



## rasclot (Feb 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> i may have had a eureka moment about why my plants hated the repot, i had kept the soil in the shed and it was fucking freezing. I didn't wait for it to warm up before i chucked the clones in coz i thought it would warm up pretty quickly once it was under the lights, which it did but the shock is what i reckon fucked 'em for a few days (they're looking a lot better now)
> I'll really try and do a decent update soon, i know i keep saying that but its hard to find the time, i can't do it now coz the lights are off


 glad to hear their gettin better for ya mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 27, 2010)

They still ain't as good as i'd like but they are better. I've had a few problems with the co, its the only plant that i've ever killed lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah the cold can shock em bad oscar, hope they recover


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been taping it down a lot so its got quite a few tops that have got good exposure to the light. I'll be taking some cuts from it soon to give to few mates, i could do it now but i can't be bothered lol. I won't be keepng any cuts for myself coz once i've flowered it thats my growing days over for a while. In my flower tent atm is 4 co's at nearly a week and one cheese thats almost 5 weeks


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2010)

she looks lovely mate wen u gonna take cuts an flower?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 28, 2010)

just caught it in time for your last run, them girls look nice and green


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

good use of cupboard  looks almost ready to flip


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good use of cupboard  looks almost ready to flip


I bought it to use as a veg cab. Its a flat pack chest of drawers it cost 20 notes so it was a quarter of the price of a veg tent and i put a small exhaust fan in it so its perfect for clones and vegging up to about 10 inches which is all i veg 'em for. I only grow shortish plants so i get usable bud from the soil to the top. We both have the same philosophy about seeing the floor lol but i don't like wasting vertical space either coz it costs time too lol
I'll pull the trigger on her once i've taken and rooted the cuts that i've promised folk. Its a shame i won't be doing a full run with her coz she looks really nice, like a chunky cheese lol and she stinks even in veg.

I'm really enjoying my co. Its really relaxing to smoke and its like cheese but sweeter and fruitier. I thought it would be racy at 7 weeks but its not, its almost a sedative. I'm looking forward to it at 10 weeks


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2010)

morning Oscar mate, glad u liking the co. i found a joints fort of co last night and it was fukin lovely, the taste and stone are out of this world


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

i remember you getting the draws now lol 

looks a lot like the cheese, fruitier and sweeter eh cant go wrong with that really i prefered the psychosis cos it was a fruitier cheese basically .

happy growing man!


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2010)

also the stone off the psychosis is fuller than thge cheese stone, you get more of a body stone as wel as the intense head stone with the co.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 1, 2010)

I think they are both great. The co is defo premier league coz i only let it have 7 weeks and its still a hell of a lot better than owt you can buy off the "street" not that i've had to buy weed for quite a while lol

When are you stopping Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

im on my shut down run now nothing in veg, feels weird i tell ya i miss it already and ive still got a tent full haha

ill be all done tent packed up in 10 weeks


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2010)

well u will have to buy soon enough wen uve run out of this stash


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

hahah no no westy whats in my tent is mine all mine


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2010)

mine's on the getting low side now, hopefully 10 weeks 2 day i'll be smoking some quick dry samples


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

after the last fiasco of buying a 1.3 gram 20 bag im not buying it ever again unless i cant make it myself like finest temple ball hash or some shit


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2010)

makes me feel a bit better at my 1.6 for a score lol


----------



## rasclot (Mar 1, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> makes me feel a bit better at my 1.6 for a score lol


 lol 1.4 for a score where i am 
makes me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

fucking pirates they are


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2010)

kids grrrrr. i can get 2.6 spray but foooook that lol. ras would u have a look at my journal when u got a min, wondering whether 2 flower 2day or not? cheers bro


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 1, 2010)

well i'm on my last two spliffs....kind of annoying because i still did'nt get my bubble bags and the trim is mounting up now....its at about 7.5 oz and i got another quarter of a bucket full drying out


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 1, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


>


 ....................


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2010)

hmm livers >>>>>>>>>>>>> very nice


----------



## rasclot (Mar 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> hmm livers >>>>>>>>>>>>> very nice


 livers sounds good to me


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2010)

tastes great, skunky fruity and efavesant top shmoking lol. Looks nice too lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> tastes great, skunky fruity and efavesant top shmoking lol. Looks nice too lol


How do you know all this? lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 3, 2010)

I've had a smoke of livers and its very similar to co. Like fred said its fruity and skunky. I reckon its a winner, its defo in the same league as cheese and psychosis and its very potent. I only had a little bit, 0.9g and gave a bit of that away so i didn't have enough to get a real good try of it. 1st impressions of it are very good, very good. its a shame i'm only growing one plant but i'm gifting a few cuts to folk so hopefully when i start up again i can get it back


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> How do you know all this? lol



I did reply to this wen it was posted but my poota was that slow it obvioulys didnt lol. I was given a couple of joints worth from a good friend, he paid the same as ur mate did lol. It is very nice


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm still having still having problems with my co's. Does anyone know what this could be? Since i repotted 'em i've nothing but problems. It could be the cold but it might not be FFS!! 
The humidity is so low it doesn't even register on the thermometer thingy


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 3, 2010)

mr west says it looks like calcium deficiency


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 3, 2010)

epsom salts? does that sort it?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 3, 2010)

he said ye


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 4, 2010)

what dose do i give 'em? per litre


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

i think bout 1 teaspoon per litre. Ill look to see on sik plants site and brb...


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

*Magnesium (Mg) * - Micronutrient and Mobile Element


Magnesium helps supports healthy veins while keeping a healthy leaf production and its structure. Magnesium is significant for chlorophyll-production and enzyme break downs. Magnesium which must be present in relatively large quantities for the plant to survive, but yet not to much to where it will cause the plant to show a toxicity.


Magnesium is one of the easiest deficiencies to tell&#8230; the green veins along with the yellowness of the entire surrounding leave is a dead giveaway, but sometimes that&#8217;s not always the case here. In case you have one of those where it doesn&#8217;t show the green veins, sometimes leaf tips and edges may discolor and curl upward. The growing tips can turn lime green when the deficiency progresses to the top of the plant. The edges will feel like dry and crispy and usually affects the lower leaves in younger plants, then will affect the middle to upper half when it gets older, but It can also happen on older leaves as well. The deficiency will start at the tip then will take over the entire outer left and right sides of the leaves. The inner part will be yellow and or brownish in color, followed by leaves falling without withering. The tips can also twist and turn as well as curving upwards as if you curl your tongues.


Excessive levels of magnesium in your plants will exhibit a buildup of toxic salts that will kill the leaves and lock out other nutrients like Calcium (Ca). Mg can get locked out by having too much Calcium, Chlorine or ammonium in your soil/water. 
One of the worst problems a person can have is a magnesium def caused by a ph lockout. By giving it more magnesium to cure the problem when you are thinking you are doing good, but actually you are doing more harm then good. When the plants can&#8217;t take in a nutrient because of the ph being off for that element, the plant will not absorb it but it will be in the soil&#8230; therefore causing a buildup. A buildup will be noticed by the outer parts of the plant becoming whitish and or a yellowish color. The tips and part way in on the inner leaves will die and feel like glass. Parts affected by Magnesium deficiency are: space between the veins (Interveinal) of older leaves; may begin around interior perimeter of leaf.



*Problems with Magnesium being locked out by PH troubles *

Light Acid Soils, soils with excessive potassium, calcium and or phosphorus


*Soil*

Magnesium gets locked out of soil growing at ph levels of 2.0-6.4
Magnesium is absorbed best in soil at a ph level of 6.5-9.1 . (Wouldn&#8217;t recommend having a ph of over 7.0 in soil) anything out of the ranges listed will contribute to a Magnesium deficiency.



* Hydro and Soil less Mediums *

Magnesium gets locked out of Hydro and Soil less Mediums at ph levels of 2.0-5.7
Magnesium is absorbed best in Hydro and Soil less Mediums at ph levels of 5.8-9.1
(Wouldn&#8217;t recommend having a ph over 6.5 in hydro and soil less mediums.) Best range for hydro and soil less mediums is 5.0 to 6.0. Anything out of the ranges listed will contribute to a Magnesium deficiency.



*Solution to fixing a Magnesium deficiency*
Any Chemical/Organic nutrients that have Magnesium in them will fix a Magnesium deficiency. (Only mixing at ½ strength when using chemical nutrients or it will cause nutrient burn!)
Other nutrients that have magnesium in them are: Epsom salts, which is fast absorption. Dolomite lime and or garden lime (same thing just called different) which is slow absorption. Sulfate of Potash, Magnesia which is medium absorption. Worm Castings, which is slow absorption. Crabshell which is slow absorption. Earth Juice Mircoblast, which is fast acting. (a must buy!! Has lots of 2ndary nutrients). 
Now if you added to much chemical nutrients and or organics,( which is hard to burn your plants when using organics) You need to Flush the soil with plain water. You need to use 2 times as much water as the size of the pot, for example: If you have a 5 gallon pot and need to flush it, you need to use 10 gallons of water to rinse out the soil good enough to get rid of excessive nutrients.



Picture one shows a mid grade magnesium deficiency.

(Picture 1 is Mine)








* Calcium (Ca) * -Macro Nutrient and an Immobile element.

Calcium is another important element that helps the plants cell walls, cell division in making the plants stems, stalks, branches stronger, as well as contributing to root growth, mostly the newer root hairs, Calcium also helps enhancing the uptake of K in the the plants roots. Calcium moves really slow within the plant and tends to concentrate in roots and older growth. 



When plants exhibit a Calcium deficiency the younger leaves are the first to show it as well as older leaves. The Leaf tips will die back, the tips may curl, and growth of the plant is stunted. The plant can show a weakness in the stems and branches, as well as a under developed root system that can lead to bacteria problems with roots dieing off. Having slow plant transpiration rates can aggravate the uptake of calcium. Make sure your soil isn&#8217;t very acidic, for calcium gets harder to be absorbed through acidic soils, Which leads to having a plant that is deficient in Calcium. The leaf tips, edges and new growth will or may turn a yellow/brown color that happen in spots and often surrounded by a sharp brown outlined edge and then the leaf tips die back. If too much calcium is given at an early stage of growth it can stunt the growth of your plants. Having to much of calcium will also flocculate when a concentrated form is combined with potassium. The parts affected by a calcium deficiency are the roots. Stem or petiole, young or old leaves.

Too much Calcium will lead to other micronutrient deficiencies. Calcium fixation is caused by many types of mediums such as: clay soils, unbuffered coco and humus. The lime tends to bond to these soils very easily. The stems of the plant will not be able to hold the plant up and will exhibit a white brown in between the veins of the leaves when having too much calcium. Also having to much potassium and or nitrogen will cause a calcium lockout.



*Problems with Calcium being locked out by PH troubles *

Improper watering, (most common cause), very acidic soils with excessive potassium, excessively dry and or wet soil. Lack of calcium in the soil results in the soil becoming too acid. This leads to Mg or Fe deficiency or very slow stunted growth



*Soil*


Calcium gets locked out of soil growing at ph levels of 2.0- 6.4
Calcium is absorbed best in soil at a ph level of 6.5-9.1 (Wouldn&#8217;t recommend having a ph of over 7.0 in soil) anything out of the ranges listed will contribute to a
Calcium Deficiency.


* Hydro and Soil less Mediums *

Calcium gets locked out of Hydro and Soil less Mediums at ph levels of 2.0- 5.3
Calcium is absorbed best in Hydro and Soil less Mediums at ph levels of 5.4-5.8 (Wouldn&#8217;t recommend having a ph over 6.5 in hydro and soil less mediums.) Best range for hydro and soil less mediums is 5.0 to 6.0. Anything out of the ranges listed will contribute to a Calcium Deficiency.




*Solution to fixing a Calcium deficiency*
To fix a calcium deficiency you can treat by foliar feeding with one teaspoon of dolomite lime or Garden lime per quart of water, Or Any Chemical/Organic nutrients that have Calcium in them will fix a Calcium deficiency. (Only mixing at ½ strength when using chemical nutrients or it will cause nutrient burn!)
Or you can take crushed up dolomite lime or garden lime in a gallon of water and water it in the soil. 1 to 2 teaspoons per gallon of water, which will be slow acting. Garden Gypsum, which is medium absorption. Limestone, which is medium absorption, Rock Phosphate and Animal wastes which are both medium/slow absorption. * Note: Caution when using gypsum to an already acid soil (pH that is less than 5.5) can have a very bad effect on different types of plants by effecting the absorption of soil aluminum, which is poison to plant roots.*


Now if you added to much chemical nutrients and or organics, (which is hard to burn your plants when using organics) you need to flush the soil with plain water. You need to use 2 times as much water as the size of the pot, for example: If you have a 5 gallon pot and need to flush it, you need to use 10 gallons of water to rinse out the soil good enough to get rid of excessive nutrients.



Pictures 1-2 shows calcium deficiencies. First one shows late, 2nd one shows early development.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 5, 2010)

Cheers mate, that last pic looks like what i've got. The new growth is looking ok its the older leaves that look dodgy. I'll just keep looking after them, making sure the ph of the feed and run off is ok and hope they'll get better


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

well if it stays on the fans and not into the bud u should be ok


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 5, 2010)

HELLO THERE lol how it going lads,


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

im ok jus bout to have fried chicken and chips n beans, hows ya self there big man? I bet oscars tired if hes been on th go since 4:30 this morning lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 5, 2010)

from what i been reading he,s probably of searching for epsom salts lol. 
hey oscar i read you where shutting down for a while. i wish i had enough bud just to shut down for a week lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

amen brother, i hear that. I would be happy with any stash right now lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 5, 2010)

is it that bad mate? i was gifted weed two days ago. i called in my mates who aint seen in ages just cos i was passin and would be rude not to. i was only there five minutes and i left with 1.2g of bud.....i passed on the good deed tho by gifting half of that too the jew.....we are a caring sharing bunch lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 5, 2010)

I started work at 3:30am FFS and i was up at 2:45 FFS!!! 
Yeah i got enough to last a while so i think its taking the piss to keep at it


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 5, 2010)

Its good to spread the love


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Its good to spread the love


jus tried to rep u both and ity says i have to


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 5, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Its good to spread the love


true dat. .......


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 6, 2010)

Just bumping an old pic of my 1st attempt at cheese, ah those were the days lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

its a very good first attempt, ill show u mine if u like lol. Nothing as great as this tho.


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

see my first try at cheese?


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 6, 2010)

You've come a long way. how long ago was that? those stems look really red


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

that must of been bout a year ago i think, it was wen i had only had my tent a feew weeks.


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

u can tell cuz there is an ear plug on the side next to my bed lol, I dunt bother with them any more lol, i like the hum of the fan now lol helps me sleep.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> u can tell cuz there is an ear plug on the side next to my bed lol, I dunt bother with them any more lol, i like the hum of the fan now lol helps me sleep.


 helps me sleep too


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 8, 2010)

A couple of cheese pics the co's are just two weeks 12/12 so there isn't much to see


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2010)

look lovely Osc, bet u wish u still had em lol look lushush


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 11, 2010)

Livers update. I'll be be taking a few cuts today (if i can be arsed) to pass to a mate then its getting flowered. It smells sooo nice even in veg. You may not believe what i'm about to say but here goes. It smells stronger than cheese in veg, i know its the bud that matters but i may have stumbled into something a bit special
Its a branchy fucker too you can see the main stem at the bottom of the last pic, its the bit thats bending downwards with a branch pointing upwards


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 11, 2010)

looks like a fucking champ osc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

hell yeah! thats a good sign! hope its mind bender


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

just screams cheese to me stripey red veigns, viney structure, its got to be a cheese cross or a cheese parent cross.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just screams cheese to me stripey red veigns, viney structure, its got to be a cheese cross or a cheese parent cross.


 yeah she looks good n related


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 11, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Livers update. I'll be be taking a few cuts today (if i can be arsed) to pass to a mate then its getting flowered. It smells sooo nice even in veg. You may not believe what i'm about to say but here goes. It smells stronger than cheese in veg, i know its the bud that matters but i may have stumbled into something a bit special
> Its a branchy fucker too you can see the main stem at the bottom of the last pic, its the bit thats bending downwards with a branch pointing upwards


new page bump.

I read that it could be straight northern lights or NL X big bud. It does look like cheese but chunkier. I also read its older than cheese but how true that is i don't know


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

I still think its a cheese cross, specialy havin tasted it. It reminded me of psychosis lots in taste and stone


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 11, 2010)

I guess we'll never know what it is. I just hope its a good 'un coz for all i know its a male lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I guess we'll never know what it is. I just hope its a good 'un coz for all i know its a male lol


what!!! a male????


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 11, 2010)

It could be. I got it of someone who hasn't grown it, he just got me the cut. I ain't flowered it yet so it is possibly a male. 
Its got me thinking now FFS



I just went and had a good look at it and its got a few pre-flowers PHEW!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

fank fook for that oscar u had me worried for a bit there. Was it the same guy who got u the livers bud to try that got ya the cut?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2010)

i was gonna say i can see preflowers from here haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> fank fook for that oscar u had me worried for a bit there. Was it the same guy who got u the livers bud to try that got ya the cut?


 Yeah it was the same geezer. I'll prolly do the cuts tonight. If i don't do it later it'll be next week coz i got shit loads to do this weekend. I'm off out on the piss n sniff tomoz but i can't go too mad coz i gotta go out with the inlaws on sunday for a mums day lunch FFS so pills are off the menu lol i ain't got any valium or zanax so i hope i can get some kip lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2010)

aye im takin iit easy today after yesterdays antics.... mixing 7% cider and grolsh = bother....

have to keep relatively sober for mothers day too. sucks eh.


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2010)

nice sunny sat morning watching the gp qualifying enjoying the bud and tea lol. My mothers got her orchids and chocys so i can relax yay.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 13, 2010)

I've just sufaced. I didn't take cuts last night coz the plant didn't look that great. I put it under the hps (12/12) 2 days ago to give it a boost before i took the cuts and it grew too quick and the new growth was a bit pale and the leaf tips had clawed a bit. I've put it back in the veg cab now to get it real healthy again. I dunno wtf is happening in the flower tent coz when i put the co's in they went the same way, yellow, saggy and clawing. Its never done it before so fuck knows whats going on


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2010)

ooer. wots ya temps in the flower room?


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 13, 2010)

25 lights on and the lowest its got in the last 2 days while the livers was in there was 15. I thought it may have been the repot with the co's but i aint repotted the livers gggrrrrr!!! i just dunno what the fuck it is


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 13, 2010)

Thats the livers. I could prolly take cuts now but i want them to be as healthy as they can be so they get a good start


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 13, 2010)

The main stem is bottm left of the pic. Thats what selotape does lmao


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2010)

I aint had the claw since switching to coco mate


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2010)

*Copper (Cu) *

Copper plays a big role in producing healthy plants, stems, branches and new growths, as well as for the plants reproduction and maturity.
It also assists in carbohydrate metabolism and oxygen reduction.


Copper deficiency plants shows a lack of growth, growth tips die back, green leaves will show a bluish hue and plants may have a hard time showing maturity in vegging stages. Copper deficient plants causes irregular growth and wilting in the newer growths. The Leaves at top will wilt easily along with bleaching (chlorosis) and necrotic areas in the leaves. Leaves on the top of the plant may show veinal chlorosis.(bleaching of the veins)
Growth and yield will be diminished along with spots on the leaves that are necrotic. 

To much copper in the system will cause the plant to die, as if it was a poison.Near death the plant will induce iron deficiencies and the root system will decay along with abnormal size of the roots, along with little side branching. Some new growths may not open up, along with becoming thin pale green to a bluish hue. Parts affected by copper deficiency are: new shoots, young leaves, and or the whole plant.



*Problems with Copper being Locked out by Ph Troubles*

High ph along with highly compacted soil that has a lack of nitrogen.



*Soil*

Copper gets locked out of soil growing at ph levels of 2.0- 4.5
Copper is absorbed best in soil at a ph level of 5.0-7.5 (Wouldn&#8217;t recommend having a soil ph of over 7.0 in soil) anything out of the ranges listed will contribute to a Copper deficiency. 


* Hydro and Soil less Mediums *

Copper gets locked out of Hydro and Soil less Mediums at ph levels of 6.5-9.0
Copper is absorbed best in Hydro and Soil less Mediums at ph levels of 2.0-6.0 (Wouldn&#8217;t recommend having a ph over 6.5 in hydro and soil less mediums.) Best range for hydro and soil less mediums is 5.0 to 6.0. Anything out of the ranges listed will contribute to a copper deficiency. 



*Solution to fixing a Copper deficiency*
One way to treat a copper deficiency is by foliar feeding with Copper Sulphate, Cu sulfate, Cu chelates, Those 3 can also be used in soil. Any Chemical/Organic nutrients that have copper in them will fix a copper deficiency. (Only mixing at ½ strength when using chemical nutrients or it will cause nutrient burn!)
Other nutrients that have copper in them are: Granular, Garden Manure, Greensand.


Now if you added to much chemical nutrients and or organics, (which is hard to burn your plants when using organics) you need to flush the soil with plain water. You need to use 2 times as much water as the size of the pot, for example: If you have a 5 gallon pot and need to flush it, you need to use 10 gallons of water to rinse out the soil good 
enough to get rid of excessive nutrients. Damaged leaves will NOT recover. 



Picture 1 is a copper deficiency, (it may look like a over fertilization ( nitrogen) but look at the bottom of the leaves, notice how they are yellow and a bit of white, also some of the fan leave tips are brown and dying off.)








this is the only thing i can think of mate looks bit like it eh?


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't think its a def or a overnute/overwater coz now its back in the veg cab its come round. it could be temps but they are in an ok ish range. Its doing my fucking head in. Soon as i put owt in the flower tent that happens. FOR FUCKS FUCKING SAKE!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2010)

its winding me up aswell lol, gonna google death claw plant and see wot i get lol, not a lot lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 13, 2010)

Its really annoying me. The co's co's have pulled through but they've hardly stretched coz of it. I like a bit of stretch it improves yeild imo. When i put 'em in flower they usually erupt with growth but not recently FSS!!!!

and i've promised cuts to folk and they are having to wait. All i can do is apologise to them and tell 'em i'll do it when its healthy. 
unhealthy plant=unhealthy clones


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2010)

well im sure they will understand. Have they stopped takinng fluids wen they curl?


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 13, 2010)

not really. i pulled the livers out as soon as i noticed it happening again


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 13, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> The main stem is bottm left of the pic. Thats what selotape does lmao


 problem bump


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2010)

whats your feed like at the minute?


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 14, 2010)

Its at full strenght but it aint that. Its winding me up coz as soon as i put into the flower tent they do that and its stunting the growth. They should love the 1st couple of weeks 12/12 but this has happened to the co's and now the livers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2010)

full strength straight off the bat might be a bit much, certain strains are fussy eaters. the faq said somethin about potassium, but theyd be a lot worse if that was the prob. stick it as a thread in the plant probs section maybe?


----------



## Wooded (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi guys, i'm popping my cherry with this post, 1st ever..... I cant believe i got to page 161 to find out your stopping growing.... Just my luck, saying that i already feel ive learnt stuff just by spending the time reading this. I followed this thread from the beginning because i have the same set up & this is my 1st grow so im interested in what to expect, even though Oscars grow exceeded all my expectations. Im growing 4x Jackie White clones & 3x Blue Cheese clones (off a friend, which i must say, look very similar to your Liver clones) each in all mix soil & im on day10 flower, yesterday i transplanted my babies into 10L buckets but as ive already been feeding them for a week now on Ionics bloom & Boost (just the recommended dosage) I am stuck weather to carry on feeding them as i was or reduce the ammount because now their in fresh soil & apparently that supplys them with their food for a week or 2 already. Can anyone recommend any advice or links to information, Thanx. PS did i mention Im gutted your growing days are numberd Oscar!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 15, 2010)

Wooded said:


> Hi guys, i'm popping my cherry with this post, 1st ever..... I cant believe i got to page 161 to find out your stopping growing.... Just my luck, saying that i already feel ive learnt stuff just by spending the time reading this. I followed this thread from the beginning because i have the same set up & this is my 1st grow so im interested in what to expect, even though Oscars grow exceeded all my expectations. Im growing 4x Jackie White clones & 3x Blue Cheese clones (off a friend, which i must say, look very similar to your Liver clones) each in all mix soil & im on day10 flower, yesterday i transplanted my babies into 10L buckets but as ive already been feeding them for a week now on Ionics bloom & Boost (just the recommended dosage) I am stuck weather to carry on feeding them as i was or reduce the ammount because now their in fresh soil & apparently that supplys them with their food for a week or 2 already. Can anyone recommend any advice or links to information, Thanx. PS did i mention Im gutted your growing days are numberd Oscar!!


 Thanks for taking the time to read through it all, it must have taken a while lol. Are you gonna do a journal? I'm stopping coz i've got enough dope to last me quite a while (i bury it up the woods coz i don't like to have too much in the house) and i've got a nice bit of variety. I think you may have gone a bit too soon with the boost (i'm no expert) the one i use says to use it from week 3 of flower. If your plants are doing ok then just keep doing what you're doing. Thanks again for reading it all and if its helped you thats all i can ask for. You can chuck some pics on here if you like.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> full strength straight off the bat might be a bit much, certain strains are fussy eaters. the faq said somethin about potassium, but theyd be a lot worse if that was the prob. stick it as a thread in the plant probs section maybe?


 Its not straight off the bat it been vegging for a while. it looks a lot better now its back in the veg cab. i did put it in the plant probs and i got a load of differing opinions (not much help). its gotta be the enviroment but the temps are reasonable lights on and off the only thing it might be is humidity which is very low it doesn't even register on the gizmometer thing lol i dunno wtf it is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2010)

hmmm well im stumped bro. i was meaning full strength flowering nutes from the beginning of 12/12 but i guess its not that if you had no probs before this.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 15, 2010)

I wait two weks to put 'em on bloom nutes. I only put it in there to give it a boost before i took cuts, i usually do that and it works a treat it gives 'em a bit of a stretch so the cuts aint too short


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2010)

hmmm well im double stumped haha i only ever take little cuts why im not sure, i wish i had some cuts i tell ya man i miss growing already and ive only shut down the veg chamber. its nee good


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 15, 2010)

I always take 'em about 3 to 4 inches long and they take 8 to 11 days to root, I think at that size you give 'em a good start in life


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 15, 2010)

Thats about the size i like to take 'em


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 15, 2010)

do you take them lying down? lol


----------



## Wooded (Mar 15, 2010)

> I think you may have gone a bit too soon with the boost (i'm no expert) the one i use says to use it from week 3 of flower. If your plants are doing ok then just keep doing what you're doing. Thanks again for reading it all and if its helped you thats all i can ask for. You can chuck some pics on here if you like.


 
Yeah, took a while but im here now. With my Ionics it just says use from start of flower, but i've been mixing it a tad weak at the beginning as i "got told" the soil contained nutes too & I didnt wana kill em off. My predicament now is coz i've transplanted them into buckets & supposedly theres nutes in with the soil so if i continue to feed them their regular mix, could it be too much for them?? Also, any advice on feeding would be great, how much they take in 10L buckets now, they were taking 1L every other day manually in 3L pots.
Im taking a small personal photo jurnal on this 1, just for comparison purposes more than anything, but I want to do a proper 1 when I can afford to get myself a seperate veg tent & start from seed, hence using 7 clones as a kinda trial run.
I'll try & upload a pic of the BC i thought looked similar to your Liver, it got veg'd for 4wks, the pic is on the day of the transplant into bucket.

Thanx for the welcome msg Mr West


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2010)

hzahahah lying down


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 16, 2010)

Wooded said:


> Yeah, took a while but im here now. With my Ionics it just says use from start of flower, but i've been mixing it a tad weak at the beginning as i "got told" the soil contained nutes too & I didnt wana kill em off. My predicament now is coz i've transplanted them into buckets & supposedly theres nutes in with the soil so if i continue to feed them their regular mix, could it be too much for them?? Also, any advice on feeding would be great, how much they take in 10L buckets now, they were taking 1L every other day manually in 3L pots.
> Im taking a small personal photo jurnal on this 1, just for comparison purposes more than anything, but I want to do a proper 1 when I can afford to get myself a seperate veg tent & start from seed, hence using 7 clones as a kinda trial run.
> I'll try & upload a pic of the BC i thought looked similar to your Liver, it got veg'd for 4wks, the pic is on the day of the transplant into bucket.
> 
> Thanx for the welcome msg Mr West


 just give 'em the same volume of water/feed as you have been, they'll let you know when they want more, the bucket will feel light. They are the same buckets i was using before the autopots, i'd still use 'em if they fitted in the trays. That BC looks like its enjoying what you're doing. Keep it up mate. you'll be obsessed with your new favourite hobby soon lol i know i am


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 21, 2010)

I've done the livers cuttings. I know i shoulda done 'em two weeks ago lol. The last pic is the mother after the snips were done, its hardly noticed. I took the cuts from the ends of the branches so there are a decent size. I took 10 coz i've promised a couple to a good mate and the others are gonna go outside some where, i've got somewhere in mind but i'll go and have a good look at the spot before i plant them out. I've put the mum in flower now and i hope it don't claw and droop  that be be the last plant i'll flower for a while. Once that livers is done i'll be shutting down coz i've got a good variety of bud that'll last me a good while


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

it does look like the cheese mum u flowerd the other month lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 21, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I've done the livers cuttings. I know i shoulda done 'em two weeks ago lol. The last pic is the mother after the snips were done, its hardly noticed. I took the cuts from the ends of the branches so there are a decent size. I took 10 coz i've promised a couple to a good mate and the others are gonna go outside some where, i've got somewhere in mind but i'll go and have a good look at the spot before i plant them out. I've put the mum in flower now and i hope it don't claw and droop  that be be the last plant i'll flower for a while. Once that livers is done i'll be shutting down coz i've got a good variety of bud that'll last me a good while


 new page bump lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

looks like ur gonna be knee deep in stinky stuff again oscar mate lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2010)

seriously i was scrolling down and for a second there i thought you had that plant growing in ya toilet....

fingers crossed she dont claw up


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> seriously i was scrolling down and for a second there i thought you had that plant growing in ya toilet....
> 
> fingers crossed she dont claw up


 She's been flowering for two days now and there is a tiny bit of clawing but no where near as bad and its a bit yellow but i think thats coz its growing fast like it should and i can't keep up with the feed (it aint in an autopot) and i may have overwatered a tad but it looks like its gonna be ok. It must have been as simple as it being cold which was my main theory lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2010)

good news mate we all breath a sigh of relife


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm gonna be looking after a mates grow at the weekend, he's using autopots too so i won't have to do owt but he wants me just to have a look, just in case lol. He's got 1200watts in a loft, his space is about 2.5m X 1.6. I can't remember what strains lol I might put a pic or two up, he might get the hump though lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2010)

yeah some ppl are well funny bout thier grows and pics n stuff. I would be if i was doing that many watts lol in one room


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 23, 2010)

Me too, he only does it for percy but i think he'd pretty pissed with me if i showed thr world lol


----------



## rasclot (Mar 23, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Me too, he only does it for percy but i think he'd pretty pissed with me if i showed thr world lol


 looks like u got another monster on ur hands
top work mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 24, 2010)

rasclot said:


> looks like u got another monster on ur hands
> top work mate


 I hope it'll be a monster. Its bigger than my first cheese was when i put that into flower but i haven't taken as many cuts from it, swings and roundabouts lol It smells sooo nice even in veg


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 24, 2010)

should be a good 'un lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2010)

cant wait to see the baby bud shots oscar mate


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 24, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> should be a good 'un lol


 lookin good oscar. is it gonna have the flower room too itself? if so its gonna be a fucking monster lol...cant wait to see how it turns out...rep+


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 24, 2010)

It'll have a 600 to itself in about four weeks


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 24, 2010)

lol that is epic ha ha. your going out with a bang. and this is my 1000 post.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats on the 1000th post. I just looked at mine and i've done 1600. I must have too much time on my hands lol.
I might be chucking a few livers outside coz i'll have one or two spare after i've given away the ones i promised. I might just let mother nature take care of 'em and go back at the beginning of october


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 24, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Congrats on the 1000th post. I just looked at mine and i've done 1600. I must have too much time on my hands lol.
> I might be chucking a few livers outside coz i'll have one or two spare after i've given away the ones i promised. I might just let mother nature take care of 'em and go back at the beginning of october


sounds like a plan to me. i was thinking of doin the same thing just for shits and giggles. i forgot too rep you.....lol..

edit: it wont let me rep you lol gotta sprread some apparantly


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 26, 2010)

That clawing problem seems to have gone yay i dunno wtf that was all about. The livers is having a nice little stretch like its only been in flower for 5 days and i dunno how much its gonna stretch coz its a new one on me, i'll know soon enough lol its been topped a few times like my 1st cheese so i reckon it'll double its size like that did.

I'll do pics this weekend, atm i've got 1 cheese at about 8 weeks (i think could be 9) and 4 co's at almost 5 weeks and the livers at 5 days, the livers will have the 600w to itself in about 4 weeks


----------



## inked (Mar 26, 2010)

looks BEASTLY mate!! should be interesting, is it UK cheese or from seed? i got some from greenhouse which i vegged for 6 weeks and got a nice load from them, i had to cut them a couple of weeks early to so i rekon u'll be buzzing mate 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under-2.html


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 26, 2010)

inked said:


> looks BEASTLY mate!! should be interesting, is it UK cheese or from seed? i got some from greenhouse which i vegged for 6 weeks and got a nice load from them, i had to cut them a couple of weeks early to so i rekon u'll be buzzing mate
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under-2.html


 The previous grow in this thread was uk cheese clones and that one is a livers which is another uk clone only strain. I've smoked a bit of livers and its pretty nice, kinda cheesy. 
Thanks for stopping by mate


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2010)

I jus rememberd i got cheese and psycho in my tent just over 8 weeks twelve


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 27, 2010)

Livers 5 days in flower, methinks a monster is afoot
puff puff pass >>>11 week cheese cured for a few months. waking and baking in style lol


----------



## rasclot (Mar 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Livers 5 days in flower, methinks a monster is afoot
> puff puff pass >>>11 week cheese cured for a few months. waking and baking in style lol


 mate shes gonna b a beast 
il join ya on ur wake n bake with a 3week cured co cheese happy saturday


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 27, 2010)

Morning Ras mate. If she doubles in size she is gonna be huge lol she smells sooo good
What ya up to today, owt or nowt?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Morning Ras mate. If she doubles in size she is gonna be huge lol she smells sooo good
> What ya up to today, owt or nowt?


 not alot mate probly just smoke sum fine herbs n chill gotta start savin sum spendin money for this aruba holiday wot u up2 2day


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 27, 2010)

I gotta go to the hydro shop to get a few bits and do the weeks shop at asda FFS get the car washed and prolly some other boring shit lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 27, 2010)

I saw shutter island last night. I thought it was gonna be good but its got a shit ending. It coulda been so much better, a real anti climax


----------



## rasclot (Mar 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I gotta go to the hydro shop to get a few bits and do the weeks shop at asda FFS get the car washed and prolly some other boring shit lol


 busy day then im gonna rest my bones like every weekend lol
il do an update on my grow wen the lights come on their comin along nicely with plenty of bondage


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I saw shutter island last night. I thought it was gonna be good but its got a shit ending. It coulda been so much better, a real anti climax


it was lame wernt it lol shitter island i call it loll.

Monster monster monster is she drinking shed loads at the min?


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 27, 2010)

She's not drinking loads prolly about a 1.5L a day. I'm feeding from the bottom. I put a 1.5 in the tray and its usually bone dry the next day and the pot is light. I'm hand feeding it. That pot is a bit small so i'll repot it soon (when i can be arsed lol) into a 15L bucket


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2010)

lol if u can be arsed , i live by those words lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Livers 5 days in flower, methinks a monster is afoot
> puff puff pass >>>11 week cheese cured for a few months. waking and baking in style lol


 New page bump
Its growing a very noticable ammount every day now, its getting its stretch on lol
Has anyone else noticed a squidgy black smell to the cheese? I haven't noticed it while i'm smoking it but i went out of the room and came back a few minutes later and my front room smelled like i'd been smoking squidg hmm odd


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2010)

i get that smell wen i rub the stiky off my fingers wen i twist the joint at the end always smells well hashy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2010)

thats going to be some tree osc! nice!


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats the livers at 10 days 12/12, its reacting so fast to the light change. I dunno how long the flower time is, its ready when its ready i suppose but seeing how quick it flowers my guess is 9 weeks


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2010)

wow mate ill guess 66 days as always lol my fave chop time for cheese and psycho lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 2, 2010)

I just had fuck about finding a grow shop thats open on a bank holiday. I found one thirty miles away FFS. I needed a new carbon filter URGENTLY. I got a rhino filter for 70 sheets the bloke in the shop reckons they are the best you can get. It is a lot lighter and smaller than my old one. The last two i've had have stopped being effective overnight. last time i needed a new one it was on a sunday and i had to drive friggin miles to get that one too. Anyways it been fitted so it should be ok now


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 2, 2010)

easy broski the rhino's are good imo, aint let me down yet after a year


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 2, 2010)

I really needed one coz i was in the back garden and i could smell it more than i can in the room. I've got a copper 4 doors down so i really need to be on the ball. last time my filter went i creosoted the fence to cover the smell


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 2, 2010)

pmsl good one bro loving it


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 2, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats the livers at 10 days 12/12, its reacting so fast to the light change. I dunno how long the flower time is, its ready when its ready i suppose but seeing how quick it flowers my guess is 9 weeks


 New page bump.
I was talking to him one day and he told what he does and i nearly filled me strides when i back got indoors i had to check my trolleys for shopping lmao


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 2, 2010)

im to stoned to remember how long u left ya jack flashes coz didnt they produce pistal early on?

i may b wrong but i found that my JF started looking like that around the same sort of time


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2010)

took the alaskan ice nearly 4 weeks twelve to look like that lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 5, 2010)

Aaaaaah bliss. A nice cheese spliff on a bank holiday and watching carry on henry. A good day lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2010)

Must be nice to have a day off. I never get a day off, niether do i get a day on lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 5, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Aaaaaah bliss. A nice cheese spliff on a bank holiday and watching carry on henry. A good day lol


errrm jelous, me, never  lucky git, smoking black lol



mr west said:


> Must be nice to have a day off. I never get a day off, niether do i get a day on lol


love it westy, wish i never had a bloody day on lol. back 2 work 2moro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2010)

looks like shits moving fast osc man, much of a smell yet?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 7, 2010)

The smell is coming, it stinks a bit in veg anyway. Everyday it grows a noticeable amount, to me lol
I like the new avatar Don, i've got that tattoo. I got it about 4 years ago so i can't even blame it on being young and stupid lol it makes me chuckle still though
I'll try and get my shit together and do a proper update later. The 4 co's are starting to fill out. I think they are 6 weeks ish. I gotta start writing shit down lol. I can almost tell what they need now anyway without knowing the age, it helps though


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

I got a seed out of my cosis, only one so far but its still drying yay so it looks like my pimping has worked again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> The smell is coming, it stinks a bit in veg anyway. Everyday it grows a noticeable amount, to me lol
> I like the new avatar Don, i've got that tattoo. I got it about 4 years ago so i can't even blame it on being young and stupid lol it makes me chuckle still though
> I'll try and get my shit together and do a proper update later. The 4 co's are starting to fill out. I think they are 6 weeks ish. I gotta start writing shit down lol. I can almost tell what they need now anyway without knowing the age, it helps though


hahah you know i was going to get it myself it is quite funny but as i cant grow a tache to save me life i thought the irony would be too much. i did consider getting a couple of tears down one finger so i could pull the baby crying face when my lass whinges!

look forward to the update mate!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 9, 2010)

yes oscar was just running through all the funny scenarios u could have with that tatted on ur finger lol pmsl bro


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 10, 2010)

A few pics.
The first two are psychosis at about 6 weeks i think (i gotta start writing shit down lol) and the last pic is of the livers at 2 n half weeks, we've got trichs, smelly trichs


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2010)

very nice osca mate nice trichromes


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTwj48Q7-Yw
I just listened to this twice on the trot, awesome record


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2010)

[youtube]/v/cTwj48Q7-Yw&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></[/youtube]

Tune!!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 10, 2010)

How do you do that?


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2010)

u paste the embed code inbetween[ youtube ] [ / youtube ] with no spaces but u delete some of it 

/v/cTwj48Q7-Yw&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></

this is the bit of code u put in the midel


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 10, 2010)

Fuck me thats complicated lol
I spoke to the livers bloke earlier and he said it takes 8 weeks, quick and good sounds too good to be true lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2010)

Im gonna top my livers this week coming


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 10, 2010)

How many nodes has it got? I'd bend it then top the branches, thats what i've done and it looks like its done the trick


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2010)

one of em is 7 or 8 nodes lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 11, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> A few pics.
> The first two are psychosis at about 6 weeks i think (i gotta start writing shit down lol) and the last pic is of the livers at 2 n half weeks, we've got trichs, smelly trichs


 .......................


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2010)

bumpin the bling bling girls eh?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2010)

A few livers pics at 3 weeks 12/12


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2010)

What do ya think?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2010)

looks very cheesey osc man real healthy lookin tho man you at full feed yet?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2010)

Double strength mate lol i don't fuck about, double bloom and 1.5x boost


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2010)

well done! man after me own heart. if it aint burning she can take more hahahaha


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2010)

IMO if you get plenty of run off you shove what you like in the pot lol oh yeah the ph has to be right

its a nice dark green init


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2010)

i generally dont have run off. keeps things cleaner lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> What do ya think?


in the autopots you can't really have run off but if i'm hand feeding like i am the livers i try and get it coz i read about a build up of salts or some shit lol

btw thats one plant^^^^


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2010)

aye i notice a build up on top of my coco sometimes but it doesnt dissolve when i water so i guess its doing no harm


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2010)

lovely buddage there oscar mate


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 13, 2010)

looking nice ther O. that liver looks lush and green


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 13, 2010)

Just bumping the pic of this plant coz i like it lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

I like it too, can almost smell it from here lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 14, 2010)

I could do with a better camera coz i can't fit the whole plant in. I love growing new strains yay lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

u jus need to step back a bit to get it all in lol, as the actress said to the bishop.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 14, 2010)

I can only get the top in, there are quite a few mid level buds that you can't see that are like the rings of saturn around the side (i'm mashed lol). Once the co's are out of the way it'll have the whole 600w to itself


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

I topped my livers clones yesterday lol. Urs looks massive


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

epic mate! lookin great, be bonkers wth the 600 to herself


----------



## rasclot (Apr 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> I topped my livers clones yesterday lol. Urs looks massive


 ha the livers fairy visited ya while ive been away fair play mate


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

ah nothing gets by u rasclot mate lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 15, 2010)

Top the branches too when they get a bit longer and veg a monster lol

bump for the new page, she's a lovely colour, maybe thats why some folks call it blues


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

doesnt look like it would give you the blues


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not sure i like this new riu
its been a right pain in the arse to do pics


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 22, 2010)

they WERE the right way up, i dunno WTF has happened
its livers btw


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2010)

Jinx>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 22, 2010)

i took those pics a few days ago, at about 3 weeks 5 days


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good mate, i hardly got any buds at 3 weeks in my tent at min lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you think it was easier to put pics up before? it'll take a bit of getting used to. Have you had aggro with the new riu?


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2010)

nah not really, it much the same really jus presented difrently


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2010)

hahahah sideways livers, looks like its going to be a producer!


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 23, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> they WERE the right way up, i dunno WTF has happened
> its livers btw


new page sideways bump FFS


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2010)

LOL still lovely looking if not bad for the neck lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

lol love it osc bro. at least u got ur pics a few pages back still, i got some moron smokin a cigar on my pages lol. hope ur good? have a good weekend.

Fingerez


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 23, 2010)

That should make it a bit easier on your neck lol
I'm good fingers, you? i'm knackered though, 68 hours this week FFS. i gots loads of boring shit that HAS to be done this weekend, so no fun for me lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 23, 2010)

it looks blue don't it


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

sure does bro. yeah i'm good thanks, mad one yesterday so just recovering on the sofa 2day


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 23, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> it looks blue don't it


new page bump


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> it looks blue don't it


It does look blue in that pic mate lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 24, 2010)

4 and a half week livers and 9 week psychosis


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 24, 2010)

The calyxs are going mental on the co


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2010)

stunning mate, I can taste it>>>>>>>>> cuz im smokig 67 day psychosis cured a couple of weeks yummy cough


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 24, 2010)

lol. its sticky as fuck and smells awesome. Its my 1st run with co, i did a single plant and really loved it so its gonna be heaven soon


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 25, 2010)

That livers is really starting to smell now. Its fruity, kinda like that summer berries oasis drink but with a skunky cheesy smell. It'll be 5 weeks 12/12 on tuesday and the buds are getting pretty big already, i think its gonna be a good producer but i hope that doesn't comprimise the quality


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2010)

Uve smoked the bud from livers and u know its good and tastey and fizzy like the cheese n co so u kno its a winner


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 25, 2010)

Its bigger than most things i've grown at 4 n half weeks. Its in a 15 litre bucket so it won't fit in an autopot tray so i've used an autopot valve and bodged together a tray using a storage box from B&Q and i've made a res out of a plastic kitchen bin, the 47 litre autopot res costs about 20 sheets and i've made a 50L one for less than a fiver . It will have a 600w all to its self and the home made autopot for its last 5 weeks. I was told its an 8 week strain but i'll give it want it needs, i reckon 9 n half/10 weeks


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2010)

lol. I need u to come down an build me a couple of hom mae auto pots lol. I recon nine weeks flowering wll be plenty lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 25, 2010)

The only thing you need to spend money on is the valves but for a tray and valve its about 18 notes and you can make your own res the only thing you need to buy is a grommet for where the hose comes out of the res.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 25, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> The calyxs are going mental on the co


New page.... 4 n half week livers and 9 week co


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2010)

foxtails galour mate lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 25, 2010)

I can't do em justice with my camera


----------



## rasclot (Apr 26, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> New page.... 4 n half week livers and 9 week co


lookin pukka mate reminds me of the co i grew  id give u sum rep if i knew how lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2010)

lovin the purple tinge to the cosis man, and the blues looks really well blue hahah


----------



## Essex (Apr 28, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I can't do em justice with my camera


They look amasing to me m8, you boys grow some lovely lookin weed!

Wish I was HALF as good......


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 28, 2010)

The plants do all the work really, i just give em a roof over their heads lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 28, 2010)

I was just going through some old pics and saw this pic of the 1st grow on here. Its those clone i got called barnsley jack which is an old SK#1. I doubt i'll ever top that grow


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2010)

looks awesome m8


----------



## Essex (Apr 29, 2010)

I would be a happy bunny if my tent looked like that, please fill us in!

Looks like a scrog, how many plants was in there? (was it 8 like inya said my thread?)
Did ya top em n remove lower growth?
Hydro or soil?
Container size?

Sorry 4 all the stupid questions, just I want a tent full of buds like that!


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 29, 2010)

It was 9 plants in 12 litre buckets (orange B&Q ones)
In soil (plagron batmix) layered with clay hydro pebbles, about 50/50 mix
I bent them over when they were young to get the lower branches as tall as the main stem, each plant had around 7 main branches.
I did clear away a lot of the lower foliage so the air could circulate under them.
i got about 17 oz from that, it woulda been more but i timed it badly and had to chop it early coz i was going on holiday. i took it at 7 weeks 5 days. I reckon if had let them go for 10 weeks it would of been nearer 25oz. You live and learn lol
if ther is anything else you wanna know, just ask mate. I'm still a relative noob though


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2010)

how can u post pics like that up and call yaself a noob oscar uve been at it as long as me and get better results lol. Need to go up shop so i can pot on the livers


----------



## Essex (May 4, 2010)

m8, your buds put most to shame! lovin the colour's! 

Ya dont look like a noob to me, thats true high grade!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 5, 2010)

I've said it before and i'll say it again lol, its the plant that does all the work. If you have the right plants they'll look after you as much as you look after them.
I'll do an update with pics soon, its that livers at 6 weeks which is gonna be my last plant for while. I'm sure gonna miss growing. It seems to like having a 600w all to itself. It looks like its gonna be a hefty producer but it doesn't seem to be as trichome encrusted as the cheese but its no slouch though lol


----------



## Essex (May 5, 2010)

cant wait to see it m8! 1 plant under a 600w bet it loves bathing in the orange glow.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

stuck a liver in my bedroom tent tpo be switched on friday, an so it begins lol, cant wait for it to start showing lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 7, 2010)

Livers at almost 7 weeks. The bloke i got it off said it takes 8 weeks but i reckon its gonna be nearer ten.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 7, 2010)

I can't wait for it to start swelling. I got a feeling its gonna go mental lol


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

lol, to start swelling, looks fat to me!

such a strange colour, is it the trichomes that are purple?


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2010)

that looks nice m8


----------



## oscaroscar (May 7, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I can't wait for it to start swelling. I got a feeling its gonna go mental lol


new page bump.

i haven't noticed any purple on this one. It should start swelling and looking like frozen peas in the next week or so, i hope lol
It kinda smells like psychosis but different lol


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

Essex bump, lol


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2010)

tasted like the co too lol, i noticed a fe odd double serations so its got sk1 init (old school)


----------



## oscaroscar (May 8, 2010)

Its defo old, i read on icmag that its at least as old as cheese. From what i read it most likely an old northern lights


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2010)

lol, We'll see what ur feeling after a good sesh on it, i recon its gonna be heeady but i am stoned so blah lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 8, 2010)

I aint gonna be smoking smoking any until after june anyway but at least it'll be cured nicely by then. I've got my annual medical/drug test at work at the end of june FFS so i can't smoke anything for at least 5 weeks before FFS


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2010)

oh mate that sucks, dibbs on being the tester lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 8, 2010)

If i can't smoke it then nobody can lol i'm taking my ball home 
Show us a pic of yours, i wanna see how its getting on


----------



## Essex (May 8, 2010)

ya can have a pic of mine, lol

skunk #1 at 4 1/2 weeks






looks ok to you?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 8, 2010)

That looks like its gonna be a corker, its a bit blurry but you can see the frost a mile off. You can't go wrong with sensi seeds IMHO


----------



## oscaroscar (May 8, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I can't wait for it to start swelling. I got a feeling its gonna go mental lol


New page bump lol
I've been trying to get pic of the whole plant but my camera has a really shitty flash and i don't wanna move the plant coz it'll fall apart lol and its all tied up


----------



## Essex (May 8, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> That looks like its gonna be a corker, its a bit blurry but you can see the frost a mile off. You can't go wrong with sensi seeds IMHO


yer only got a digi camcorder, pic's aint all that sorry.

I think sensi is underated, I got 100% germ and all identical plants from 10 of there cheapist fem seeds. good in my book!

unlucky bout the drugs tests m8! nice to have a brake every now and then though, just i'd want it on my terms, lol

hope ya well m8!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 8, 2010)

I grew sensi jack flash and loved it, i got 7oz from one plant and it was a really nice smoke not mega strong but the flavour and smoothness of it was sooo nice. The jack flash was in this journal, i just went back to find some pics of it but they have been replaced by pics of plants that i had nothing to do with ????? wtf i had 3 beauties, now all i have are my memories ffs lol


----------



## Essex (May 8, 2010)

dam man, thats shame about pic's. just hope they aint some noob rubish makin ya look bad, lol

got myself some organic fertiliser today. im fanciyin a bit of organic play now, before my aero comes together.


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2010)

k brb >>>>>>


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2010)

here she is nestled in with the cvhees an co and 1 querkle lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 8, 2010)

Its 7 weeks on monday so its defo not an 8 week strain but i do think its gonna be a good yeilder that pic is only one side of it, i'd need a step ladder to get a pic of the whole thing from above lol soz for the blurry pic lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 8, 2010)

I saw this thread and there is a seedbank that is using blues/livers to breed with, sounds good, real good
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/275479-killerskunk-underground-originals.html


----------



## Essex (May 8, 2010)

sweet man, looks amasing for 1 plant!


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2010)

wish id topped it another time lol might do sum taping tom0oz wen lights go on lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 8, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Its 7 weeks on monday so its defo not an 8 week strain but i do think its gonna be a good yeilder that pic is only one side of it, i'd need a step ladder to get a pic of the whole thing from above lol soz for the blurry pic lol


You gonna try taping Fred? Its an easy way to do LST lol Get some foliar feed too coz that makes a difference IMO it grows like fuck out of every node with it, branches coming out of branches out of braches and so on lol


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2010)

might try it on ther tallest ones first lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 8, 2010)

You can see its a bit yellow coz i overfed it a bit and flushed the soil through with 1/4 strength and gave it half strenght for a few days. It yellowed soon as i dropped the feed down but at least its better than burning the crap out of it, which i nearly did but i saw it just in time and caught it. there is a bit of damage but nothing that bad. it can't handle double strength but 1.5X it likes. i'll start the overdrive on monday for ten days and then a week of ripen, that takes it to 9 n half weeks then its choppity chop chop and cure it for a month coz i can't smoke it FFS

btw that plant is only 2 foot tall from the top of the pot and its 3 feet wide


----------



## oscaroscar (May 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> might try it on ther tallest ones first lol


tape the highest branches to the side of the pot and gives the lower ones more light and a chance to catch up. I swear by it lol


----------



## Essex (May 8, 2010)

I agree oscaroscar, tying it does seem to help ya get more main colons. 

I just cooked my organic poo up, stinks BAD in my flat! my neighbours must think I done a dirty, lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2010)

Thats a livers that i've taped. I've only got it still around coz i aint found a home for it with some one that'll keep it going for me so if i start up again i can have the genes back. i had it as a house plant in the spare room but i've put it back in the veg box now coz it went really viney, as you can see lol
oh yeah and a ball of psychosis scissor snot that i'd forgotten about


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

The scissor snot looks weird on the cork background lol. Im gonna try an keep one livers clone as a mum indefinately lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I saw this thread and there is a seedbank that is using blues/livers to breed with, sounds good, real good
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/275479-killerskunk-underground-originals.html


did you look at that link Fred


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

think i saw it a wile ago but ill look again lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Its 7 weeks on monday so its defo not an 8 week strain but i do think its gonna be a good yeilder that pic is only one side of it, i'd need a step ladder to get a pic of the whole thing from above lol soz for the blurry pic lol


new page bump. I gotta take more pics lol


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

oh i thought it was a link to the site were u got the killa skunk lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2010)

I aint got killer skunk lol what do ya think? its old according to that. i think its in the same league as cheese and co but no where near as famous/infamous lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2010)

I've had to cut a branch off the livers coz it was getting in the way of another larger branch, it was sacrificed for the greater good lol plus i get to smoke it. its 7 weeks and unflushed but it smells sooo good, kinda like fruity sqiudgy mmmm. I know i said i don't think its an 8 weeker but the buds are getting very hard already. I've planned it for 9 n half so its going 9 n half lol and the hairs are just starting to recede and the calyxs are swelling, so imo it'll be more than ripe at 65 days


----------



## Essex (May 9, 2010)

yum! that looks like a sweet smoke.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2010)

Hopefully it will be lol i'm letting dry nice n slow coz i'm in no rush and i want it to be as nice as unflushed weed can be. I can't smoke the bulk of it until the end of june FFS i need a new job lol


----------



## Essex (May 9, 2010)

just grow weed, ya look good at it! lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2010)

I'd love to but if you can't do the time then don't do the crime lol going commercial aint for me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

man that looks good, and fruity squidgy sounds fuckin ace man.


----------



## Essex (May 11, 2010)

how did it taste? as good as it looks.........mmmm


----------



## inked (May 11, 2010)

thats sick for one plant oscar....how tall is she? looks pukka


----------



## oscaroscar (May 11, 2010)

I dunno how it tastes yet its still damp. 
Thanks inked. Its only 2 feet tall but three feet wide lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 11, 2010)

I've found a home for my cheese, psychosis and blues/livers mothers not all the same home so i've split the family up lol which means i only have one plant left which is a blues/livers @ 7 n half weeks so my growing will be finished in two weeks or so. i'm really really gonna miss it=(


----------



## mr west (May 11, 2010)

Aww mate sad news indeed lol. every thread i go i read im giviung up or im stopping arrrrgggghhhhhh dont leave me on my own :S


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2010)

ah man that sucks balls at least youve got5 them on hand when you need them though. can we rename blue/livers to blivers or somethin? for ease?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 12, 2010)

Ok Don, we'll call it blues coz its a simpler name lol


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2010)

do u have to play harmonica wile u growing it?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 12, 2010)

I once farted through my mates harmonica and yes i did get a note out of it lol
i thought he was gonna kill me, i didn't know that you suck as well as blow through em.


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I once farted through my mates harmonica and yes i did get a note out of it lol
> i thought he was gonna kill me, i didn't know that you suck as well as blow through em.


lmao u dirty dawg lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2010)

hahahah nasty.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 15, 2010)

I was just nosing around on youtube and i found this, i was there that night and what a fucking night. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApBV8ImjxIw


----------



## Essex (May 15, 2010)

Ah a fellow raver, bit b 4 my time. still raved my tits of to that tune over years though  wernt drugs was ment to b better then? if so I missed out,  lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 15, 2010)

yes they were better, the E's actually made you feel ecstatic lol That night i did 2 wafer thin cali's and a black snake trip lol like i said, what a night, i was only 16 lol. That party was on the front page of the sun on monday lmfao


----------



## Essex (May 15, 2010)

looked like a sweet rave wish i was older. clothes look a bit funny now though, its girls all in UV underwear at my local rave so im ecstatic wiv out the drugs, but they help when they open there mouths, they do look good but a bit thick, lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 15, 2010)

Lol i never wish i was older lol just younger. youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## Essex (May 15, 2010)

It aint wasted on me,  lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 16, 2010)

Blues/livers at 8 weeks, i'll let the pics do the talking lol


----------



## Essex (May 16, 2010)

wow, u cant quit! your inspiration to us all  the size of it!


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2010)

jaw droppingly sexy oscar mate, thump


----------



## oscaroscar (May 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, i'm gutted i burnt it a bit at week 6 but i spotted it early and caught it before it did any real damage. I wanted it to be perfect lol


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2010)

[youtube]/v/dtQYUgTD6qM&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## choempi (May 17, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Thanks guys, i'm gutted i burnt it a bit at week 6 but i spotted it early and caught it before it did any real damage. I wanted it to be perfect lol


Fantstic bud O 

I've directed peeps to your grow as reguards foliar feeding and the great results you get. I will make that my tweak for next grow, If you have the time, take a peek at my grow in my sig. +rep for your skills!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 17, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Blues/livers at 8 weeks, i'll let the pics do the talking lol


Bumparooney lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 17, 2010)

choempi said:


> Fantstic bud O
> 
> I've directed peeps to your grow as reguards foliar feeding and the great results you get. I will make that my tweak for next grow, If you have the time, take a peek at my grow in my sig. +rep for your skills!


 Thanks mate, i'll take peek at yours lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2010)

spot on osc man, looks so close to the cheese. much weight to them? looks like a biggun


----------



## choempi (May 17, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Thanks mate, i'll take peek at yours lol


thanks for stopping by O


----------



## oscaroscar (May 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> spot on osc man, looks so close to the cheese. much weight to them? looks like a biggun


Yeah its got weight, its a hefty yeilder alright. I dunno how strong the smoke is yet, i had a tiny bit a while back that the bloke i got the cut off gave me and it was very nice, kinda cheesy. It looks like to be the right balance of yeild and quality, huge ish buds and extremely smelly defo in the same league as cheese in the reek department


----------



## Essex (May 17, 2010)

I dribble every time I see it, is it just weed or is it art..... oscaroscar ya an artist n ya paint the prittyest picture......


----------



## oscaroscar (May 17, 2010)

I wish i could take better pics, i cant seem to do em justice
I just had a good look at it and i could chop it now at 8 weeks and 2 days, the buds are rock hard but i aint flushed it with that ripen stuff, so its got ten more days. Looking at it i reckon its gonna put on quite a display for its last week n a bit. I don't think its as pretty as the cheese coz thats a thing to behold at ten weeks lol
its calyxs are swelling and shooting out in all directions. its still drinking 2 litres a day


----------



## Essex (May 17, 2010)

I would cut my arm off for a leaf or two from that gene pool, lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 17, 2010)

I've been very lucky. I've trusted my genes to separate mates (eggs and baskets lol) so i hope i can get em back, i will be able to if they don't kill em. I dunno when that'll be tho, i'll start up again when my stocks are low but thats gonna be a while, i've got enough buried in the woods to last me well over a year maybe two lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 17, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Blues/livers at 8 weeks, i'll let the pics do the talking lol


Another new page bump, i gotta take more pics lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2010)

mos def need some new pics i bet those colas are fit to bust now man


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2010)

how are the trichromes looking osca mate?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 18, 2010)

Those pics are only 3 days old, the trichs are 20% amber at 8 weeks 3 days


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2010)

nice mate wen ya gonna kill her?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 18, 2010)

In about a week, i'll start flushing her with that ripen stuff today. It looks its a genuine 8 weeker but i'm giving her nine n half coz thats how i planned it. I didn't believe it was an 8 weeker lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2010)

Blues at 8 n half weeks. Its starting to put on quite a display now, its hard to get a pic of the whole plant, thats only one side that you can see


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

looks fuckin ace man! i take it from that last pic youve been scrumpin eh haahaha


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2010)

Yeah only a bit though, i reckon the whole thing is gonna meet its maker at the weekend muhahaha


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Blues at 8 n half weeks. Its starting to put on quite a display now, its hard to get a pic of the whole plant, thats only one side that you can see


I keep posting new pics at the bottom of a page lol hence the bump


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

fine by me im not tired of lookin at them man


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2010)

Its a beauty init, its almost as good as my first cheese, i think it'll be heavier though but cheese is prettier


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2010)

well two weeks tomoz and the cheese has budded b4 the livers but she ait far behinde em lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2010)

I just hope the quality doesn't suffer coz the yeild is higher. i'll know soon enough lol

edit: no won't coz i can't smoke after this weekend for a month FFS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

you got a piss test coming up like osc?

ill test it for ya if your stuck for someone!?!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you got a piss test coming up like osc?
> 
> ill test it for ya if your stuck for someone!?!


Yeah, i have an annual medical/drug test at work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

harsh, but at least you get notice of when its coming i guess.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 21, 2010)

They can do 'random' ones, but the 'random' ones only seem to happen to the guys with long hair and/or tattoos


----------



## oscaroscar (May 22, 2010)

I've just been looking at the sensi website and they are now doing NL#5xHaze in 5 packs and femmed. I've always wanted to try that but the price kinda put me off. I might get a pack for when i start up again just in case i can't get em then. Its 90 sheets for 5. I think i read somewhere that psychosis could be a pheno of it


----------



## oscaroscar (May 22, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Blues at 8 n half weeks. Its starting to put on quite a display now, its hard to get a pic of the whole plant, thats only one side that you can see


new page....


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2010)

Beautifull mate


----------



## oscaroscar (May 23, 2010)

Right, i chopped my last plant last night so i now have zero plants in my house (gutted)
I still couldn't a good pic of the whole thing. I think its gonna have a bit of weight to it the buds are really hard and feel heavy. 
The smell is pretty intense


----------



## oscaroscar (May 23, 2010)

This is the most upsetting pic, my tent taken down and folded up neatly, redundant


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2010)

Aww mate bet u feel like u have lost a family member but on the other hand it must also be a nice relife?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 23, 2010)

The room looks bigger without the tent in there. There is a flat sqare on the carpet where it was lol i might draw a chalk line around it, like a murder scene lmao


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2010)

lmao silly sod


----------



## oscaroscar (May 23, 2010)

BTW it was 9 weeks 12/12 and it was ready at 8 but that last week of ripen really hardened the buds up. I'm gutted i just had my set up how i wanted it but i've got enough bud and a good variety to last me ages so if i'd carried on it would be an unnessacary risk.


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2010)

no point in taking risks eh


----------



## oscaroscar (May 23, 2010)

exactly, thats why i bury my weed in the woods miles away lol and only go when i need to go so i only have 10 or so grammes at once indoors.


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2010)

an u dont need that for the next month or so lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> an u dont need that for the next month or so lol


Yep, it cures nicely too. I'll be having my last spliff for a while today ffs so i'm gonna be a moody mofo for the next week lol last year i felt really healthy and clear headed after a month off and i thought shall i stop for good but then i though fuck it i like getting mashed lmfao

new page, i feel a bump coming on lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 23, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Right, i chopped my last plant last night so i now have zero plants in my house (gutted)
> I still couldn't a good pic of the whole thing. I think its gonna have a bit of weight to it the buds are really hard and feel heavy.
> The smell is pretty intense



bump...........


----------



## oscaroscar (May 23, 2010)

Cheers Willy, i'm gonna miss this growing business


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 23, 2010)

you alright lads?...not been on in a while. i see you have shut down for now osc, what you gonna do with all that spare time mate? you could take up egg painting or some shit lol


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> you alright lads?...not been on in a while. i see you have shut down for now osc, what you gonna do with all that spare time mate? you could take up egg painting or some shit lol


egg painting lol wtf? of all the recreations he could do wot on earth made u think of egg painting lol. U must be mashed willy lol, good to see ya bout mate>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (May 23, 2010)

I might start watching the soaps lmao


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I might start watching the soaps lmao


that will rot ur brain faster than smoking weed


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> egg painting lol wtf? of all the recreations he could do wot on earth made u think of egg painting lol. U must be mashed willy lol, good to see ya bout mate>>>>>>>>>>


haha i dont know mate, i really dont. maybe i waked and baked too early, i had a fat one this morning and i feel wrecked. gotta go for a meal with the inlaws in next half hour aswell.
yeah its good to be back on, i dont get much time these days and i still havent cracked this new rollitup. i may even start a new thread just for bud porn because i dont have time to keep a full journal any more. 
not a fan of egg art? oh well theres always midget tossing or cheese rolling lmao


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2010)

cant the migets toss them selfs off seems a bit of a personal thing to do to someone lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 23, 2010)

u made sure that it was dry os, u remember what happened the last time


----------



## oscaroscar (May 23, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> u made sure that it was dry os, u remember what happened the last time


Do mean the tent? it was a camping tent that went mouldy before. yeah the tent was dry as a bone


----------



## oscaroscar (May 23, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Right, i chopped my last plant last night so i now have zero plants in my house (gutted)
> I still couldn't a good pic of the whole thing. I think its gonna have a bit of weight to it the buds are really hard and feel heavy.
> The smell is pretty intense


I'll bump it mesen lol will i go blind if i bump myself too often


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 23, 2010)

ye i got it rong me bad. i thought u had a grow tent that went moldy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> cant the migets toss them selfs off seems a bit of a personal thing to do to someone lol


they only have little sausage fingers lol.

how long do you think you'll be out the game the game for oscar? i bet you miss it already


----------



## oscaroscar (May 23, 2010)

I'm missing it already coz about this time of the day i'd be in me tent pottering and just looking at em. i'll be out of it for over a year i reckon coz i only do it for percy and i'd have a job explaining away what i've got now as percy thats why i bury it up the woods. i was gonna do some outdoor but i just didn't get round to it.
Here's a few more harvest pics


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2010)

Very sexy osca mate


----------



## oscaroscar (May 24, 2010)

Cheers Fred, its a smelly one and its rock hard. i reckon its gonna be a pretty good yeild coz there was a lot of big dense buds on that plant. Its one of those that an oz will look like three quarters lol. It was a good one to sign off with.
Any guesses on the weight? i reckon 3 1/2oz (98g i think)


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2010)

102g then osc lol jus to be annoying


----------



## oscaroscar (May 24, 2010)

I can say anything lol i bet my guess will be right on the mark lmao


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2010)

wel yeah a man with no honour can lie an say wot he wants but ur not like that i want the difrence between the guesses


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm missing it already coz about this time of the day i'd be in me tent pottering and just looking at em. i'll be out of it for over a year i reckon coz i only do it for percy and i'd have a job explaining away what i've got now as percy thats why i bury it up the woods. i was gonna do some outdoor but i just didn't get round to it.
> Here's a few more harvest pics


blinging oscar man look like some hefty buds man, im going to shoot at 3 n 3/4 easy on there man, im missing it like crazy you must be starting to get twitchy? i was thinking about some tomato's on the windowsill


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 24, 2010)

i will say 110g. just to mix it up a bit. looks a good one tho osc. could possibly push past 4oz.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 24, 2010)

Cheers guys. Yeah i am missing it, i got too much time on me hands and i can't smoke so i'm bored fucking stiff.


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2010)

knitting, its almost like skining up but u end up with a jumper rather than red eyes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2010)

hahahahah you crack me up westy


----------



## oscaroscar (May 27, 2010)

I've weighed it and i'm very pleasantly surprised, i knew the buds were dense but i didn't think they would be that dense. Its totally dry even the thick stems snap.
drum roll please............. 6oz and 5g and thats not counting the bits i took early. 
I'm gutted coz i can't smoke any til the end of june FFS its buried up the woods curing in the hole until then lol


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2010)

thats fucking good going Oscar mate, was it in an auto pot?


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Right, i chopped my last plant last night so i now have zero plants in my house (gutted)
> I still couldn't a good pic of the whole thing. I think its gonna have a bit of weight to it the buds are really hard and feel heavy.
> The smell is pretty intense


gota bump the big old gal>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> heedband


----------



## oscaroscar (May 27, 2010)

Cheers Fred, nah it was in a 15L bucket with plagron batmix and layered with hydro pebbles, my usual M.O. lol


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2010)

so did u find hand feeding her she took more than thge cheese or bout the same?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I've weighed it and i'm very pleasantly surprised, i knew the buds were dense but i didn't think they would be that dense. Its totally dry even the thick stems snap.
> drum roll please............. 6oz and 5g and thats not counting the bits i took early.
> I'm gutted coz i can't smoke any til the end of june FFS its buried up the woods curing in the hole until then lol


sweet baby jebus and the orphans 6 oscars Oscar!?!?!?!    

how many under the light? im trying to get an idea of what im looking at yeildwise for 4 plants under me 600


----------



## oscaroscar (May 27, 2010)

She took about the same as cheese, i overdid it in week 6 and burnt her a bit. I gave her 9 weeeks and she was easily ready at 8. I think it lost something in the last few days like the cheese did when i let that go 11 weeks. IMHO its ripe at 8 and a half weeks. I think its a corking strain, 8 week flower, hefty yeild and it friggin reeks 9.99 out of 10. If you leave a bud out in a room it stinks that room out lol
She was the only one under my 600, i reckon you could just about get 4 that size in a 1.2 tent under a 600
It was my 2nd best single plant yeild, my best was a 7 and a bit off a Jack Flash but that took 12 weeks.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> ...............


That was it as i got it, the one on the right died within an hour lol


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2010)

Looks so small and delicate there u wouldnt think itd give ya over 8 oz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

im inspired man im deffo going 4 in a scrog. just got to find the house to do it and im off lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 27, 2010)

i got around 4.5 of the lemon donski! pretty dam nice 2, scrogged is the way forwards for me in any way lol.

loving the yeald though osc nice one bro


----------



## oscaroscar (May 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> Looks so small and delicate there u wouldnt think itd give ya over 8 oz


It didn't lol it gave me just over 6oz


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> It didn't lol it gave me just over 6oz


ill give bu just over the end of my boot lol. Tastes great tho


----------



## oscaroscar (May 29, 2010)

Big fat hairy bollocks, i aint growing and i can't smoke FFS
Thats a sad sight VVVVV an unused tent


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2010)

least your trousers and ur shoes seem to be getting on ok and not fighting man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2010)

sad sad day eh man, i put mine in the bin it was that fooked. i near shed a tear


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 2, 2010)

harsh mate, harsh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2010)

iu know i costed out roughly what i need to get setup stealthwise when i get sorted and the figure scared me its near £1500


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 3, 2010)

Why so much Don? don't you just need a new tent?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2010)

tent 2 led panels and an acoustic box fan most of that money is the leds


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm not a believer in all that heat sig getting you busted. Maybe if you've got 4000 watts in an uninsultated loft but not with a 600 in a tent. You've just gotta use ya loaf and not put a tent in front of a window that can be seen from the street and if it can put a blind up. it aint rocket science lol an emersion heater in an airing cupboard would give the same heat sig or even a shower cubicle. I could be wrong though.
I went round my mates last night and i just wanted to sit in his room for an hour, god i miss it


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2010)

do u miss collecting up all the dead leafs and lose coco or wotever, having bags of dead plant matter that u needc to get rid of sneekyly?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 5, 2010)

i dont know why everyone worrys about gettin rid of there plant waste. just put it in a bag then in your wheely bin. the bin men dont check the bins, especially if you live on a rough estate......fear of gettin a needle in ya hand. trust me on this one.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 6, 2010)

i'm with that willie 3x grows soil/coco/leaves/stalks all have been merged in with the household, i just dont make it to heavy. just put it out when there gonna collect so the cats dont split the bags (and shit in my garden while there at it little twats lol)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm not a believer in all that heat sig getting you busted. Maybe if you've got 4000 watts in an uninsultated loft but not with a 600 in a tent. You've just gotta use ya loaf and not put a tent in front of a window that can be seen from the street and if it can put a blind up. it aint rocket science lol an emersion heater in an airing cupboard would give the same heat sig or even a shower cubicle. I could be wrong though.
> I went round my mates last night and i just wanted to sit in his room for an hour, god i miss it


man i know i ran a 600 in a tent in a bedroom for a year n a half and never batted an eyelid. the mrs shit her knix everytime she heard a chopper. she has a career at risk. 

i know what you mean man i'm missing it like fucking crazy. need to get me new house sorted fucking pronto but its a nightmare man im seriously considering moving out from the mrs for a year


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i dont know why everyone worrys about gettin rid of there plant waste. just put it in a bag then in your wheely bin. the bin men dont check the bins, especially if you live on a rough estate......fear of gettin a needle in ya hand. trust me on this one.


my plant waste goes into bubble bags or the honey oil tube, the stalks my pal takes and puts into vodka or whiskey. dead leaves go in the bin its the rootballs that are the issue. pror to the airpots i just broke the coco up sieved the big roots and re used it. the root mass in the airpots is so dense ive just been black bagging them and finding an appropriate skip


----------



## rasclot (Jun 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i know i ran a 600 in a tent in a bedroom for a year n a half and never batted an eyelid. the mrs shit her knix everytime she heard a chopper. she has a career at risk.
> 
> i know what you mean man i'm missing it like fucking crazy. need to get me new house sorted fucking pronto but its a nightmare man im seriously considering moving out from the mrs for a year


mate thats why my misses dont want me growin!!!! her career is at risk aswell its fukin BOLLOCKS!!!!!! i was thinkin of movin out aswell lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2010)

man its either go stealth LED's ozone generator = completely stealth in a loft, its just the initial outlay for the LED's..

or rent a second flat, im leaning toward havin my own pad back again. thing is to make it worth while with the outgoings your talking a big tent or a room minimum. 20 + shame you dont live closer id go in with ya haahah


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 10, 2010)

You don't need to go that far Don, just get some decent insulation and make sure your carbon is new and replace it every harvest wether it needs a new one or not.

Alright Ras mate how was aruba? I thought your missus had given you the old spanish archer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> The 1st pic is of the ssh that is starting to look more like a decent plant, the other one is still a peice of crap. the 2nd is a group shot, it looks like i'm gonna have 2 sat dom JF's and one ind dom, the ind dom is flowering faster than all the others.
> I'll repot the clones today if i can be arsed, they need it. it was only 16 days ago that i cut 'em, i'm pretty pleased with how quick they've rooted


ssh looks kanny wicked youve bot both phenos too

aye i hear what your sayin bout the insulatiuon but im not going to drop a couple of G's on doing out a rented house. might not have to soon anyway think the mrs might be moving out. but its not deffo yet, and no we are still together!

happy growin lad


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 11, 2010)

?????? that SSH was nearly a year ago Don mate.


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2010)

and very nice it was too lol>>>>>>>>>>>cheers


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 12, 2010)

????? confused ????


----------



## mr west (Jun 12, 2010)

i was gifted some of that ssh ages ago and it was very nice, lemony and stoney lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 12, 2010)

hhhmmm nice


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2010)

heres my clone tent and the livers at 5 weeks>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 13, 2010)

Thats looks beautiful Fred, me jealous? too fuckin right lol i bet its getting smelly in there
I still dunno what Don was on about tho


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah smells as Dank as a dank hole with a signpost that says DANK onit


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2010)

When I've got a minute - probably after the World Cup, I'll take a proper look through your grows Oscar. Thanks for the link to your thread bru.

Have a good one.

DST


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 14, 2010)

DST said:


> When I've got a minute - probably after the World Cup, I'll take a proper look through your grows Oscar. Thanks for the link to your thread bru.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> DST


Cheers mate, quite a few of the pics in here aint even mine. When the site got overhauled the pics got jumbled up i think lol if the thumbnails are at the bottom of the post they're mine. Only a few of the older ones are affected tho.

I still dunno WTF Don was on about, fancy shedding a bit of light on it Don? SSH????


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

Had another view through the journal, oscar lovely work in here, some real fat donkey colas on show as well...

So how does it feel not growing compared to growing? Has the, "whats that knock on the door syndrom gone?"......


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2010)

only the lonely kno wthe way he feels tonight, only the lonely knows this feeling just aint right. There goes my baby>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> there goes my heart, there gone for ever blah blah blah blah


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

Mad as a box of Frogs Westy, haha...

EDIT: Early morning bake was it?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 15, 2010)

DST said:


> Had another view through the journal, oscar lovely work in here, some real fat donkey colas on show as well...
> 
> So how does it feel not growing compared to growing? Has the, "whats that knock on the door syndrom gone?"......


I used to have that feeling mostly when i was chopping stuff down coz i'd stink the entire house out, when i got my cheese cutting it was even worse lol. i ordered a takeaway once and realised what i'd done so i sat in the car for an hour so i didn't have to open the door to him and meet him on the front lol.
I'm bored in the evenings now, even after i'd fed em i would still sit there looking at em. the worse thing is that i can't smoke atm either ffs


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I used to have that feeling mostly when i was chopping stuff down coz i'd stink the entire house out, when i got my cheese cutting it was even worse lol. i ordered a takeaway once and realised what i'd done so i sat in the car for an hour so i didn't have to open the door to him and meet him on the front lol.
> I'm bored in the evenings now, even after i'd fed em i would still sit there looking at em. the worse thing is that i can't smoke atm either ffs


Employers with drug tests?...bloody liberty!? My best mate was a Sales Director in Lehmans (before they went tits up natcho) and before he went for the job he got with them first he stopped smoking as he expected a drug test....yet he was still banging the ching up his nose based on the fact it cleared through his system quicker!! Crazy really. Worse thing is, he doesnt smoke now and bleets on about how MJ is the worse drug of them all as it takes away ambition. Needless to say I only meet him once a year if lucky.....

How long you got to wait before you can smoke?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 15, 2010)

Yep thats right company drug test FFS i can't even have any privacy in my own feckin blood/pee stream lol
its next wednesday but i aint smoked for 4 weeks, 5 by next week, that was enough last year
ex smokers are the worst kind of cunt lol


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Yep thats right company drug test FFS i can't even have any privacy in my own feckin blood/pee stream lol
> its next wednesday but i aint smoked for 4 weeks, 5 by next week, that was enough last year
> ex smokers are the worst kind of cunt lol


Sounds like you'll be right.....good on ya, 5 weeks. Most I do each year is three, if we go away on holiday that long....man the dunt you get from your first smoke, you'll be like a school kid again....almost jealous (as I said, almost, lol)

Party at Oscars on Wednesday night?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2010)

sounds like a plan D! u bring the bong (seen the pic of ur bad boy) i should consider myself lucky then, i smoke with 2 of my bosses no mdt's at my work lol. i wouldnt mind a little clear out of the system but dont know how long i'd last lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 9, 2010)

Just to let you know, there is FUCK ALL happening in this journal. 
I shoulda done some outdoor action to keep my hand in
Its the best hobby, so rewarding in every way even when shit goes wrong and you have to sort it. 
I miss it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 9, 2010)

I just noticed that last post was my 2000th post. I've got too much time on my hands lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2010)

no uve got jus the right amount of timme lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 10, 2010)

westys got more than 11,000 haha.


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2010)

I have way too much time on my hands


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 11, 2010)

i wreckon i could catch up cos i got enough shit too chat 
but i'm too lazy for typing hahaha


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2010)

ive been like that recently, I look at all the threads that get action but can never be arsed to write anything lol. I think i only log in out of habbit most days lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 16, 2010)

Ah, those were the days. Thats that barnsley jack i grew. Damn i wish i had something on the go=(


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2010)

Id do a small tents worth just to keep ur hand in lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2010)

aye ive been thinking a bout a cardboard box in the cupboard lol just a cfl single plant job lol i know me tho thered be 20 in there before i knew it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 18, 2010)

I was gonna do some outdoor but i didn't get round to it. I know how to grow now so i'll be able to have decent weed whenever i want but i'll need a few months notice lol its good to know i can do if i want. Its just getting cuts thats the hard bit, mine are in (hopefully) safe hands so if i need em back i can get em. I've had some pretty tasty genes, cheese is my fave tho, filthy skunk it is=) blues and psychosis are quite similar, i think blues has a stronger stench imo


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2010)

lol, i canny tell the difrence tween am all specialy after a few lol filthy skunk indeed, filthy dirty slutty skunk lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 18, 2010)

Dirty filthy whore skunk lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2010)

dutty dutty ganja ! haha CHURCH


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2010)

Church of the serrated leaf


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been looking back through this thread and i'd forgotten about the jack flashes i grew.


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2010)

they were nice lol, lgp grew some of your clones for her first grow lol. wasa it pheno3 that was the yeilder?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2010)

some lovely plants there oscar. you never think about getting back into the game?


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 14, 2010)

yes mate, beautiful


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2010)

I just went back to see which was the biggest yielding JF and all the decent pics have changed to pics that aint even mine FFS
I think it was JF3 that was the biggest, a 7+ ouncer. I think the lowest out of the 3 was still just under 4oz.
@Don, yeah i do think about growing all the time but i've still got enough weed stashed up the woods to last me a good while. I'll prolly do livers for my 1st one but from reading your thread the smell is an issue. The one i grew really stunk and it gets worse once its dry but at least you can shove it in a jar then.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2010)

super lekker!!!!


oscaroscar said:


> I've been looking back through this thread and i'd forgotten about the jack flashes i grew.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2010)

honestly man its nuts the stuff smells so much. aye the sooner i get em chopped the better its going to be a nervous 3 weeks unless the uvonair and taping up me ducts dont work.

aye some in my journal arent my pics any more either, sucks balls


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Today one of my mates gave me 2 clones of Livers or some people call it the blues. Its a clone only strain thats meant to be the nuts, i'll know in 3 months lol.
> In the veg box is my cheese mother on the right and 5 co clones (i'm keeping one as a mum)
> 
> 
> ...


This is the post where i introduced the smelly little trouble maker. It looks all innocent don't it? The one on the right died after one night


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2010)

its making me nervous just looking at it hahahah looks lush


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2010)

I thought they looked pretty shabby when i got em. Livers is only the top pic of the clones the other pics are cheese and co


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

I like all three of them with equelish love. That filthy dirthy slutty skunk>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2010)

FILTHY SKUNK!!! lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2010)

hahah bit like me black n white and stinking of skunk wherever i go


----------



## Gengar (Nov 7, 2010)

This is what I Know about it, it was named livers after the person who isolated the cutting from the skunk 1 originally, this is what I'm told by lots of commercial growers I have met in the past.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah thats what i'd heard too.


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2010)

so wen u gona start up again oscar oscar??


----------



## will sexton (Nov 13, 2010)

hey im new to growing all together ive been using a bubbleponics system but i always seem to screw the ph up somehow so i was thinking about trying soil. what kind of soil would u suggest using?


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 13, 2010)

will sexton said:


> hey im new to growing all together ive been using a bubbleponics system but i always seem to screw the ph up somehow so i was thinking about trying soil. what kind of soil would u suggest using?


Thanks for choosing my thread for your 1st post on this site and welcome to RIU. I've stopped growing but the soil i used to use was plagron batmix and i never had any problems using that, its designed for growing cannabis. I would stay away from using anything from a D.I.Y. store as they can give you all kinds of bother like insects hatching out of it plus it has slow release nutrients that can make getting the right dose right very difficult also avoid peat imho. I hope that helps. Good luck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2010)

man speaks truth! ive had both of those issues from BnQ soil... coco all the way now!


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new year to all
I hope 2011 is better than 2010 for all you guys, which will be hard after watching your grows through the year
Best wishes to you and yours


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Happy new year to all
> I hope 2011 is better than 2010 for all you guys, which will be hard after watching your grows through the year
> Best wishes to you and yours


Same to you mate have a good one >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 31, 2010)

nice mate 

hope u have a good one, all the best for 2011


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

all the best oscar laddy


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 7, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> I've been looking back through this thread and i'd forgotten about the jack flashes i grew.


So you done the Jack Flash too, she was a beauty i bet! Im hoping my long lost bean makes it!
I see we shouldnt be too far off the Livers coming ready at same time! Should be good to compare mate!
jambo;>)


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2011)

That livers pic was ages ago mate. I aint growing atm.
I had 3 phenos of jack flash, They were all nice so you should get something worth smoking.


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2011)

you'll be a happy sailor with the ashes lad! had my old man on skype this morning from down under and he was ripping into my half brother who is a little ozzy, haha...all cucumber sandwiches of course!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2011)

Too right mate, chuffed. 3-1 and we only had to bat once in the 3 we won. Cook and Anderson were awesome, the whole team were


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2011)

up the criket


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 10, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> That livers pic was ages ago mate. I aint growing atm.
> I had 3 phenos of jack flash, They were all nice so you should get something worth smoking.


the 3 JF phenos were a life saver for me. after i had ma lil disater of ma light falling. 

the nice fairy flew over with them, they were each different in smell and looks.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 20, 2011)

alreet osc mate i remember you asked me a while back how i was getting on with that livers well here she is at 4 weeks 12/12


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like a tidy specimen, well grown mate. I hope you enjoy her


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2011)

Oscar oscar he's our man, if he cant do it, i guess someone else can. Whats been moving ur world of late Osc?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 22, 2011)

This year i've mostly been enjoying The Ashes. 
Thinking of firing up the old hps soon, so watch this space


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 22, 2011)

yeah osc good on ya bro, i'll be patiently waiting for ur comeback


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2011)

u still got them auto pots? did u try autos in the air pots?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone still subbed? 
There will be some action here soon, well as soon as i find my lead to upload pics.
I'm doing a single plant i've got of my mate that has no room for it. Its a nice Livers bush.
I've felt left out with you all churning out some quality schmutter lol


----------



## choempi (Apr 1, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Anyone still subbed?
> There will be some action here soon, well as soon as i find my lead to upload pics.
> I'm doing a single plant i've got of my mate that has no room for it. Its a nice Livers bush.
> I've felt left out with you all churning out some quality schmutter lol


Pulling up a chair bro...


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2011)

still subbed bro and cant wait


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

Archived, but always been sub'd. Can't wait to see the Meckty Bush.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Anyone still subbed?
> There will be some action here soon, well as soon as i find my lead to upload pics.
> I'm doing a single plant i've got of my mate that has no room for it. Its a nice Livers bush.
> I've felt left out with you all churning out some quality schmutter lol


fucking A, im subbed.lookin forward to seeing you back in th game! Welcome back man


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2011)

er found this thred at the bottom of my subbed freds lol. Jus doing the one osca? U not gonna clone it an do loads?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 2, 2011)

Nah i'm just doing the one but it'll be a big 'un


----------



## spacecake13 (Apr 2, 2011)

Any advice to give a guy thats got 7 females in a 4x2x5foot closet with 600hps and everyone battling for space? Should i still LST even though i'm 2 weeks into flower?


----------



## spacecake13 (Apr 2, 2011)

And is pruning the excess fan leaves and leaving the middle in tact not good during flowering also?


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2011)

Have you got a fan for it? I hear they good for ya plants


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 3, 2011)

spacecake13 said:


> Any advice to give a guy thats got 7 females in a 4x2x5foot closet with 600hps and everyone battling for space? Should i still LST even though i'm 2 weeks into flower?


Welcome mate. I wouldn't bother doing any LSTing 2 weeks in coz they've probably stopped growing now and it really do anything. I only take leaves off if they are damaged but i do take the lower wispy branches off coz imo they take energy away from the bigger ones. 
Got any pics?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 3, 2011)

is that the said beast Osc?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep thats said beast alright. I might just flower it now but i was thinking of doing some pruning to get it wider


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 3, 2011)

hell man thats gonna be a beast 

i'm taking a livers clone asap and getting the clone scrogged up for my next attempt at it


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2011)

feels like a cue for some fleshy female stroon over something large but ill refrain>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 3, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> I dunno how much i'll update this coz its all changed since i last put new pics on. my computer has nearly gone through the window doing this FFS


New page bump....................


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2011)

beast of a bush dere


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been looking back at the 1st livers i did and this one is bigger than that was before i flowered it and i got 6n half off that one. A mate has just got about 9oz a plant from 8 plants but they were even bigger than that so i'll prolly veg it and prune it some more


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2011)

I like it lol, they get hard work wen they stretch i find anyway lots of strings everywhere


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 3, 2011)

Pea netting solves all my supporting needs lol Its way better than having bamboo canes that are fecking dangerous. I've nearly had my eye out a couple of times with canes, Its when you bend down to tend a plant that they poke you in the eye FFS i just forget they're there


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2011)

Were is this stealth plant you are all talking about? must have gone blind as a kanny see a thing. lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Were is this stealth plant you are all talking about? must have gone blind as a kanny see a thing. lol.


Its there mate, i can see it. Maybe you can only see it if you truly believe its there lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2011)

it was there and now its gone strange things are a foot


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> it was there and now its gone strange things are a foot


Maybe you've lost faith Fred coz i can still see it.

Why did George Micheal get chocolate in his ear?




He was careless with his wispa


----------



## choempi (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't see a pic O


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 3, 2011)

I've put in on again, can you see it now?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 3, 2011)

i've got the faith


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2011)

i see i see sed the blind man


----------



## choempi (Apr 3, 2011)

looks like alot of future colas, O


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2011)

Dar she blows......


oscaroscar said:


> I've put in on again, can you see it now?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

so is that about the size you used to start at the Oscar?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so is that about the size you used to start at the Oscar?


I'm not sure i understand the question Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

is that just about to get flipped? like a bird full of breezers haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 5, 2011)

It was flipped for two days but i decided put it back on 18/6 coz i didn't think it'd fill my space enough. I'll prune it some more then flip it in a week or so


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 5, 2011)

top veiw.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

how much more on 18/6 you reckon then? thing look a good 2 n a half ft


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how much more on 18/6 you reckon then? thing look a good 2 n a half ft


Prolly another week. Its about 18 inches tall but i'll take about 6 inches off it before it gets flipped so i get a nice wide bush


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok Osc, so give us the details then. Whats your medium? Whats your feed? What veg lights are you using to obtain such nice bushes, techniques, etc....come on lad, 1 pic don't make a journal, lol. We need to know the scoop bru.

Nice bush indeed!

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2011)

so your going to take 6 inches off the top? id have thought youd have lollipopped the bottom?

<<<<<<<<


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2011)

I lollipopped the bottom once, left a tangy taste in ma mouth>>>>>>>>>>>> pk yeah that pheno u like lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 6, 2011)

So glad to see you throwing up porn for us again mate. Missed this thread alot


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 6, 2011)

DST said:


> Ok Osc, so give us the details then. Whats your medium? Whats your feed? What veg lights are you using to obtain such nice bushes, techniques, etc....come on lad, 1 pic don't make a journal, lol. We need to know the scoop bru.
> 
> Nice bush indeed!
> 
> Peace, DST


Details. 
The most important bit first, the plant. Its Livers
Medium, Plagron grow mix and clay hydro pebbles in layers, probably about 50/50 in a 15 litre pot.
Feed, Biobizz grow and Biobizz bloom and Advanced Nutrients Overdrive when the time is right plus i foliar feed with this stuff called Spray it grow, Its a two part thing.
Light, 600w HPS with a digital ballast.
I might rig up a single Autopot for it but i'll prolly just hand feed it
@Don, I will take all the little crap from underneath after about 2 weeks flower.
I'll do some more pics soon


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2011)

I previously used plagron, good stuff!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 7, 2011)

hey Osc how ya doing. thats looks a monster. u seem to have the same method of veg as mr west. he likes to veg them till there the siz of washing machines


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 7, 2011)

Or a toilet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

ive got some just like your one Osc! cant wait to flip these bitches come the weekend. maiden voyage of the autopots!!


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

always interesting to see what people perch their plants on...

EDIT, what light you got in the veg Don, the 300cfl?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

hahah in my case a fishing box and 2 choc ice boxes gaffa taped together lol...

its a 250 ive got the 300 but its dual spec. things a beast mind


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 7, 2011)

A toilet is my usual unit of measurement, Well remembered Willy lol
They look mighty fine Don. Are you putting 4 in half the tent? I've found cramming em in only really works with small plants with no real veg time but if you put em in big they'll fill whatever space you give em. 
Update at the weekend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

hell yeah those four are having a 600 all to themselves! going in this weekend ill not know myself with veg space again. it's going to be some temptation not to pop anything


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 9, 2011)

Livers update. not much to say really.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 9, 2011)

ten characters.............


----------



## mr west (Apr 9, 2011)

very yummy l;ooking mate


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2011)

I imagine a beast it will be...


----------



## spacecake13 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry for the late replay. They have continued to stretch since 2 weeks ago and im just wondering after 4 weeks can i expect to see much more. Oh BTW i cut off the nitrogen in the nutrients last night so can i still expect to see some latent stretching after?


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 18, 2012)

Watch this space


----------



## KushMan808 (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2012)

oscaroscar said:


> Watch this space


well im still subbed Oscar mate, watching...............


----------



## rasclot (Mar 18, 2012)

mr west said:


> well im still subbed Oscar mate, watching...............


Ditto that I'm still in the background mate dog puff puff pass


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2012)

gonna be doing a psychosis and livers/blues run in a month or so when they have vegged long enough and we have moved.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2012)

oscaroscar said:


> Watch this space


ominous


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2012)

oscaroscar said:


> Watch this space


ominous


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2012)

Double ominous


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2012)

Tensions mounting...


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2013)

tennsions mounted, shagged, spluffed, fasrted and fucked off lmao. Oscar where aere ya?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

balls i thought he'd returned. been a spate of livening up dead threads of late.....


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2013)

was a call to see if Oscaroscar would say hello.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

think i've got an old phone number for him if you want it geez


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2013)

think i have aswell


----------

